# The little gold star...



## bluemtn

I just wanted to offer congratulations (if it hasn't been done yet) to Shesulsa for her Gold Star! 


*Hooray!!!!artyon: *


----------



## Carol

Hey, look, she is a white belt all over again. 


artyon: 


CONGRATS, SheSulsa!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Ah, damn, I wanted to be the one who gave it to her!

Congratulations, Shesulsa!

artyon:


----------



## stickarts

Congrats!!


----------



## Flatlander

Georgia got her star?  Congrats, G!  artyon:


----------



## terryl965

WAY TO GOartyon: artyon: 
Terry


----------



## Lisa

You have always been a star in my eyes.


----------



## green meanie

VERY cool. Congrats!


----------



## kenpo0324

Congrats!


----------



## scottcatchot

o.k I will offer my congrats and then show my ignorance ..

Gold Star?:idunno:


----------



## green meanie

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> o.k I will offer my congrats and then show my ignorance ..
> 
> Gold Star?:idunno:


 
Check out Shesulsa rep status and it'll all make sense.


----------



## shesulsa

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> o.k I will offer my congrats and then show my ignorance ..
> 
> Gold Star?:idunno:


Right here, dude ..-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ping898

woah....freaky....go georgia!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Whoot!!!!
 YOU ROCK!!!! 

artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :cheers:  :asian:
_​


----------



## bydand

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## shesulsa

Y'all are so nice to me.  Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## Ceicei

Congratulations, G!  Your presence is definitely felt here on MT!

- Ceicei


----------



## Swordlady

*mentally calculates Shesulsa's total rep points*



*faints*

WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## green meanie

Swordlady said:
			
		

> WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!!!
> 
> :asian:


 
:rofl: LOL! Agreed.
:asian:


----------



## Kacey

WOW!!! I didn't even know it did that!


----------



## Henderson

Shesulsa,

You...are...my...shining star.
Don't you go away girl!

Never thought I'd find a use for those lyrics on this forum.

Congrats, Georgia!!!


----------



## Rick Wade

Crongrats, 
There is a new sheriff in town.  And she isn't afraid to use her Star.

Please don't body slam me.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Carol

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Crongrats,
> There is a new sheriff in town. And she isn't afraid to use her Star.
> 
> Please don't body slam me.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
Body Slam you? Mate, SheSulsa has so much reputation built up...a neg rep from her would make you wish for a body slam. :roflmao:


----------



## bushidomartialarts

yay shesulsa.

yay gold star.

yay first person who tells me what that means.


----------



## shesulsa

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> yay shesulsa.
> 
> yay gold star.
> 
> yay first person who tells me what that means.



Well then triple yay me! LOL!

The gold star represents 10,000 positive reputation points.  I really just can't believe it ....


----------



## KenpoTess

Way to go Geo~!!
artyon:


----------



## Ping898

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Way to go Geo~!!
> artyon:


 
Wow Tess, you're avatar got a bionic upgrade!


----------



## jfarnsworth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The gold star represents 10,000 positive reputation points. I really just can't believe it ....


Great job.


----------



## Henderson

Aw, man!  Shesulsa disabled her rep display.  The Star is now gone.  It was such a shining beacon in the dark.  We shall all now fall into the abyss and perish.:vu:


----------



## hong kong fooey

great job keep up the good work





artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Lisa.....You've got to be close to getting your star by now, right?  If I've calculated correctly you should be somewhere in the neighborhood of 9600 pts?


----------



## shesulsa

*CONGRATULATIONS *
*TO MY FRIEND LISA FOR EARNING HER
FIRST GOLD STAR!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Henderson said:
			
		

> Lisa.....You've got to be close to getting your star by now, right?


 
I guess I was correct!

*Congratulations, Lisa!!*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Lisa!*


----------



## green meanie

*Congrats Lisa!!!*
artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Woohoo!!!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jenna

*DUE* recognition for the best clever fixer upper there ever was! THANK YOU and..

*BIG* CONGRATULATIONS* LIS**A* !

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS LISA, ON YOUR GOLD STAR!!!!!artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

You are all too kind, truly you are.  I am but as much as star as everyone else here on this fantastic board.  Thank you ever so much, and...


*YOU ALL SO
 TOTALLY
 ROCK!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Swordlady

Congratulations, Lisa!!!!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

It looks like Rich Parsons and Flatlander are about tied for the next star. Go Rich and Flatlander!

artyon:


----------



## Carol

*artyon:artyon:*
 

The Tock Lobstah says.........

*YOU 

TOCK!*


----------



## Rick Wade

*Whot Whot*

*You Rock Lisa*

*Congrats*
*artyon:*


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *CONGRATULATIONS*
> *TO MY FRIEND LISA FOR EARNING HER
> FIRST GOLD STAR!!!
> 
> artyon:artyon:artyon:
> *​




SWEET!


----------



## MA-Caver

Guess I'm a little slow soooooo 

Lisa, Georgia... for the both of you...


----------



## bluemtn

MA- Caver I have to ask you...  where on earth do you find these things?!?!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

That reminds me of a t-shirt I saw a few summers ago of a vaccuum and a fan.  The fan said "You suck" and the vaccuum said "Blow me."  A little dirtier than the ruler but I thought that it was cute.


----------



## Lisa

*CONGRATS 
MJS!

YOU ARE A STAR!!!

YOU ROCK!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Oh looky!
MJS has a little gold Star!!*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:
_*CONGRATULATIONS!*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations MJS!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
​


----------



## MJS

Thanks everyone!!:ultracool


----------



## Carol

*Me too me too me too!!!*

Yaaaay Mike!!!!

You are a STAH!!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*Way to go, MJS!!!!* artyon:


----------



## Ping898

Nice Job MJS!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

There are now seven users with reputation stars on MartialTalk:

shesulsa
Lisa
Rich Parsons
MJS
Flatlander
Jonathan Randall

and our newest inductee:

_*Technopunk*_

*CONGRATULATIONS!
artyon:
*


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> There are now seven users with reputation stars on MartialTalk:


This whole thing still reminds me of the Sneetches...


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:
			
		

> This whole thing still reminds me of the Sneetches...


Now, the star-belly Sneetches had bellies with stars,
But the plain-belly Sneetches had none upon thars...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats Technopunk!!! artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations!


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Technopunk!  :highfive:


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Now, the star-belly Sneetches had bellies with stars,
> But the plain-belly Sneetches had none upon thars...



*** Sniff *** Pure Beauty.


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> *** Sniff *** Pure Beauty.


They weren't that big. They were really so small,
You might think such a thing wouldn't matter at all ...

:ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> They weren't that big. They were really so small,
> You might think such a thing wouldn't matter at all ...
> 
> :ultracool



Of course it matters. 

Do not sweat the little things. It just so happens life is made up of all the ltitle things. :lol:


----------



## bluemtn

shesulsa said:
			
		

> There are now seven users with reputation stars on MartialTalk:
> 
> Rich Parsons
> MJS
> Flatlander
> Jonathan Randall
> 
> and our newest inductee:
> 
> _*Technopunk*_
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!*
> *artyon:*


 

*CONGRATULATIONS, EVERYONE!!!artyon: *

I've been very busy for a while, so now I get to play 'catch- up'...  Sorry for being a little late on some of you!!!


----------



## shesulsa

A new inductee - and we should ALL raise a glass to this board's co-founder and owner, 

_*Bob Hubbard
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*YAY!!*

*BOBO HAS A STAR!*

*artyon:*
​


----------



## Carol

YAAAAAY Technopunk!

:highfive:

%-} 


*YAAAAAAY Bob!*

:highfive:

:jediduel:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:


> A new inductee - and we should ALL raise a glass to this board's co-founder and owner,
> 
> _*Bob Hubbard*_
> _*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_​


 
*Finally! Long overdue. Congratulations!!!*


----------



## MJS

shesulsa said:


> A new inductee - and we should ALL raise a glass to this board's co-founder and owner,
> 
> _*Bob Hubbard*_
> _*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_​


 
AWESOME!!:ultracool 
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Go Bob!
 It's about flippin time!!!! 

  


artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
​


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> Go Bob!
> It's about flippin time!!!! ​
> ​
> 
> 
> artyon:artyon:​
> :cheers:​


 

Ditto
Terry


----------



## Swordlady

_Way to go, BOB!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## bluemtn

Dang, Bob!   I was beginning to wonder what was up.  I was beginning to think that since you co- founded this site, you couldn't get a star!

Well...



*CONGRATULATIONS ANYWAYS!*


----------



## Ping898

*YAAAAY Bob!!!! artyon: *


*Took you long enough....*


----------



## Kacey

_*Yay Bob!!!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## Drac

Way to go Bob...Congrats...


----------



## Cryozombie

eh, 

Thanks I guess. 

Its just another icon.

Wheres my Rep cash payout?  THEN maybe...​


----------



## Carol

Technopunk said:


> eh,​
> 
> Thanks I guess.​
> Its just another icon.​
> 
> Wheres my Rep cash payout? THEN maybe...​


 
I'll pay you the cash right now.  I'll send over triple your current payout.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Okay, I'll bite.  What does the gold star mean exactly?

AoG


----------



## Kacey

ArmorOfGod said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  What does the gold star mean exactly?
> 
> AoG



When you get so much positive rep that it fills the whole line... it turns into a star and the line starts over.


----------



## Swordlady

_Jade Tigress has a star!!!!!!

WAY TO GO!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Carol

*Yaaaay Jade!!!!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Hooray!!!

Congrats, Jade!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*About freakin' time! Congratulations Jade Tigress!!!*


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Jade!*

*artyon:*artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Congrats on the star Jade!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*JADE FREAKIN' TIGRESS!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
WHOO HOOOOO!!!!*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

LOL!  Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jade Tigress said:


> LOL! Thank you, thank you.


Sweet!

Another one joins the ranks.


----------



## Kreth

McBean should be showing up any minute now...


----------



## shesulsa

You can't teach a Sneetch. :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

Rich Parsons said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Another one joins the ranks.



Yeah Baby! *said in Austin Powers voice*


----------



## Ping898

Rich Parsons said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Another one joins the ranks.


 
And the women of the LLR, continue their quest to take over the world, step by step.....:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol

Ping898 said:


> And the women of the LLR, continue their quest to take over the world, step by step.....:uhyeah:


 
Why yes, *counting my number of gold pips*

Yes we are


----------



## terryl965

Yea you girls hand out positive reps point for anything so you can have a Gold Star.

What about me I've been on this board for a couple of years and no Gold Star and really never benn negitively rep. by any member so where is mine?
Terry


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Yea you girls hand out positive reps point for anything so you can have a Gold Star.
> 
> What about me I've been on this board for a couple of years and no Gold Star and really never benn negitively rep. by any member so where is mine?
> Terry


 
C'mon Terry, ya don't get a gold star for handing out rep, you get it for receiving it.  And....me thinks you are not too away from earning a gold star yourself.

Hmm...seems like Bob Hubbard, Flatlander, Technopunk, or Rich Parsons, Jonathan Randall, and MJS have all earned their gold stars.  You calling them_ girls_ Terry?


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> C'mon Terry, ya don't get a gold star for handing out rep, you get it for receiving it. And....me thinks you are not too away from earning a gold star yourself.
> 
> Hmm...seems like Bob Hubbard, Flatlander, Technopunk, or Rich Parsons, Jonathan Randall, and MJS have all earned their gold stars. You calling them_ girls_ Terry?


 
No Mamm I not calling them girls but if the pantie fits who I'm I to argue.
Terry


----------



## Lisa

*CONGRATS CAROL!!*

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

*WOOHOO CAROL!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Mazel tov!!!!!!!!

:boing2:  :wavey:  :cheers:    :boing1:    :high5:


----------



## Jade Tigress

WOOHOO!!!!
 ROCK ON CAROL!!!!​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## Andy Moynihan

SWEET!

I just made gold meself


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Congratulations, Carol!*_ 

(Got your PM - wish it had been me!)


----------



## Carol

The credit goes to you all.  All the star really shows is all the support that you all have been kind enough to give.  I don't know if I deserve to have friends like you, but I'm incredibly grateful that I do.  Thank you all so much.   :asian:


----------



## Swordlady

_Way to go, Carol!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian: :asian: :asian:_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Rock ON, Carol!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Carol!!!!:ultracool 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS, CAROL!!!!!artyon: *


----------



## MJS

I'd like to be the first to congratulate Terry on his gold star!!!

Rock on Terry!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

OMG! WhooHoo Terry!  You have always been a star in my eyes!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

YAY TERRY!!!! 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian::asian::asian::asian:

:cheers:
​


----------



## terryl965

MJS said:


> I'd like to be the first to congratulate Terry on his gold star!!!
> 
> Rock on Terry!!!
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


 

I have  agold star just got up and I also see the Last person thread is back over 10,000.
That means today I buy a lottery ticket.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## Drac

Life comes full circle..In first grade the most prized possession was the gold star the teacher handed out for duty above and beyond..I WANT ONE AGAIN.....


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome to the club, Terry! *You so totally rock!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## Ping898

artyon: Congratz *TERRY!!!*


----------



## exile

Congratulations to Carol, Terry and all the rest of you gold-star awardees... but you can't rest on your laurels. Because now we are all going to be wondering, who'll be first to land that _second_ gold star? ;-)

And what happens when someone has a whole line of gold stars and they're up for another one---does the line get replaced with a gold galaxy?


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Because now we are all going to be wondering, who'll be first to land that _second_ gold star? ;-)


 
2 GOLD stars..That WOULD be something to see...


----------



## Jade Tigress

exile said:


> Because now we are all going to be wondering, who'll be first to land that _second_ gold star? ;-)



I know who it will be...


----------



## Lisa

Jade Tigress said:


> I know who it will be...



Me too, there is no catching her.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:


> Me too, there is no catching her.



Same could be said for you...well earned for sure. :asian:


----------



## Swordlady

_Congrats, Terry!!!!!_

artyon: artyon: 

:cheers:​


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!  Mazel tov, Terry!​


----------



## Kreth

*cough*rep whores*cough*



:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> Woohoo!!! Mazel tov, Terry!​


 

What Kacey Said!!


Great job, Terry!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Finally! *

*Congratulations, Terry! *

*Now spread it around...*


----------



## The Master

Aww. Now I want one.


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TERRY!!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> *cough*rep whores*cough*



Interesting statement for someone whose only rival at the moment for the next star is Kacey. :whip1:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

The Master said:


> Aww. Now I want one.


 
I want another one...


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigress said:


> I know who it will be...


 
WHO?????


----------



## Jade Tigress

Drac said:


> WHO?????



Scroll the thread...you'll figure it out. That person, and the person who will come next with the 2nd star, earn the rep hands down. 




			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> *cough*rep whores*cough*



Awwww Krethy, don't be jealous! Here's a shiny coin to keep you happy.


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> WHO?????


 

She is the sweetest and brightest of us all and her name is Shesulsa and she does deserve it go get em.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> She is the sweetest and brightest of us all and her name is Shesulsa and she does deserve it go get em.


 
Thanks Terry and CONGRADULATIONS!!!


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> Interesting statement for someone whose only rival at the moment for the next star is Kacey. :whip1:


I think I may disable rep... :lol:
And the funny part is I got repped by three different people for that post...


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Interesting statement for someone whose only rival at the moment for the next star is Kacey. :whip1:


 
Stupid question..How many reps does it take to earn a gold star???


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Stupid question..How many reps does it take to earn a gold star???


10,000 would be my guess.


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> 10,000 would be my guess.


 
I gotta loooonnnng way to go.....


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> She is the sweetest and brightest of us all and her name is Shesulsa and she does deserve it go get em.


You folks really are just TOO nice to me.


----------



## Flatlander

Kreth said:


> 10,000 would be my guess.


I think that this is accurate.


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:


> You folks really are just TOO nice to me.


No such thing.  In fact, I think we should all endeavour to be nicer every day.  Particularly to you.  *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Swordlady

shesulsa said:


> You folks really are just TOO nice to me.


 
That's because you're kool like dat.  :ultracool


----------



## Swordlady

The Master said:


> Aww. Now I want one.


 
Patience, young Padawan.  Your day will come...long after *mine*, I hope...  :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa

Oh my... could it be?  Could it be that our favorite Ninja now has a star?

Congrats Kreth!
artyon:


----------



## Carol

artyon:artyon:


YAY Kreth! YAY Kreth!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:


> Oh my... could it be? Could it be that our favorite Ninja now has a star?
> 
> Congrats Kreth!
> artyon:


 
*Finally! Congratulations, Kreth!*


----------



## shesulsa

It's about friggin' time!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*Congratulations, Kreth!!*​


----------



## donna

artyon:artyon:artyon:
*Congratulations, Kreth*
​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Kreth!!:ultracool


----------



## Kreth

Wow, they'll give these things to *anybody*! :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations Kreth!!!! 

*_artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_*

*_​


----------



## exile

Nice going, Kreth!


----------



## terryl965

Way to go Kreth


----------



## Kreth

Thanks everyone. Now I should get down to the business at hand, looking down at those with "no stars upon thars."


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Thanks everyone. Now I should get down to the business at hand, looking down at those with "no stars upon thars."


 
Oh boy, that showed REAL compassion...LOL...


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Oh boy, that showed REAL compassion...LOL...


Thank you. Dr. Suess made me the man I am today. Er, wait...


----------



## Drac

Lol...


----------



## Ping898

Way To Go Kreth!


----------



## Kacey

Kreth said:


> Wow, they'll give these things to *anybody*! :lol:



Yeah, silly you, for posting meaningful, useful content... see what it gets you?


----------



## Kreth

Kacey said:


> Yeah, silly you, for posting meaningful, useful content... see what it gets you?


Maybe I should make a bunch of non-content posts and see if I revert to an unstarred Sneetch... A/S/L?



:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> Maybe I should make a bunch of non-content posts and see if I revert to an unstarred Sneetch... A/S/L?


*bump* :lfao:


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:


> Maybe I should make a bunch of non-content posts and see if I revert to an unstarred Sneetch... A/S/L?
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



Yeah....cause :uhyeah: is so deep! :lfao:


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Thanks everyone. Now I should get down to the business at hand, looking down at those with "no stars upon thars."


 
You ain't seen nothing yet..Wait until I get mine..You looking down at those with no stars in NOTHING compaired to the arrogance of the undead King of Vampires with a gold star...


----------



## Carol

Congratulations Kacey for earning her Gold Star!!

YAAAAAY!!!


:highfive: :highfive:  
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

CONGRATS KACEY... I wanna gold star , I wanna gold star..


----------



## Lisa

WHOOT!  KACEY!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Awesome Kacey!!!!:ultracool :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Way to go Kacey!!!  WooHoo!!!
_artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_

_​


----------



## exile

Nice, Kacey---I just _thinking_ your line of gold reps was getting a tad crowded...


----------



## Kreth

Congrats, Kacey!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, KACEY!!!artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Ping898

Drac said:


> I wanna gold star , I wanna gold star..


me first! 

*CONGRATZ KACEY!!!!*artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations, Kacey!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Kacey

Thanks very much - to everyone who gave me the rep to get there.  :asian:


----------



## Drac

Ping898 said:


> me first!
> 
> *CONGRATZ KACEY!!!!*artyon:


 
OK....You first me second...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Great job, Kacey!*


----------



## shesulsa

Our latest recipient is none other than Mr. Don Roley.  :asian:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Don!


----------



## Drac

Congrats Don!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Don Roley!  Well deserved.


----------



## exile

Hey Don---congratulations and well done!


----------



## Ping898

Nice Job Don!!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Don!!!!  :asian:
​


----------



## arnisador

This is a very well-deserved star. Any new user would be well-served by carefully considering his opinions.


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS DON!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Don! Long overdue.*


----------



## Don Roley

I'd like to thank all the people I slept with to get here. :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

WooHoo! Way to go Don! 
*artyon: artyon:**artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## Kreth

How the **** did that happen? 



Seriously, congrats Don!


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Don Roley! :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Don Roley said:


> I'd like to thank all the people I slept with to get here. :ultracool


Don! Shhh! :angel:


----------



## Lisa

Well Well Well...looky who has star #2!

*Congrats Shesulsa!*

artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:


> Well Well Well...looky who has star #2!
> 
> *Congrats Shesulsa!*
> 
> artyon:​




 Congratulations Shesulsa!!!!​
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Ping898

Man....some of us haven't even gotten one yet and she's onto two....How am I supposed to ever catch up?:idunno: 

artyon:artyon:Congratulations Shesulsa!!!!artyon:artyon:


----------



## exile

Ping898 said:


> Man....some of us haven't even gotten one yet and she's onto two....How am I supposed to ever catch up?:idunno:
> 
> Ping---don't even think about it...
> 
> _*Way to go, Shesulsa!!*_ I've been wondering what a brace of stars would look like up there on someone's posts...
> 
> ...and I _still_ think we're eventually going need a gold galaxy icon!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> Well Well Well...looky who has star #2!
> [/center]




Wowie cazowie!!!  Congrats, Shesulsa!

artyon:

So what happens when the whole row is stars?


----------



## MJS

Congrats on the 2nd star!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

Congrats on the 2nd star!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Wow ... they look like little pasties.  :lol2:

Thanks, everyone!  You're all too kind.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Wow ... they look like little pasties. :lol2:
> 
> Thanks, everyone! You're all too kind.


 
Ya know they kinda do...Not that I would know anything about that..


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> So what happens when the whole row is stars?



Kacey---I keep saying, it's gotta be a golden _galaxy_ icon---no, really, I'm serious!... SilverStar had better get working on the design right now...  :wink1:


----------



## shesulsa

Kacey said:


> So what happens when the whole row is stars?



Then it's all stars and all the rep bars after that also and it just stays there.  LOL!


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> Wow ... they look like little pasties.



LOL! Uh, not that I know what that _means_...


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOHOOOOO!  WAY TO GO, SHESULSA!!*

Ok---  what the heck are pasties?!?  I know what a pastry is, but pasty?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Congrats shesula!  Now your posts won't be lopsided!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations SheSulsa!!!!

:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Don Roley

shesulsa said:


> Wow ... they look like little pasties.  :lol2:



Ok, I am blaming you for waking up the wife. I was letting her sleep in a little while I surfed the internet. But she has just been wakened by my chuckling.

Congrats, and I am going to go explain to my wife why she had to wake up.


----------



## shesulsa

Don Roley said:


> Ok, I am blaming you for waking up the wife. I was letting her sleep in a little while I surfed the internet. But she has just been wakened by my chuckling.
> 
> Congrats, and I am going to go explain to my wife why she had to wake up.


:lol2:
Great. And while you're doing that, make sure she knows you only have one ... pasty, that is.


----------



## Kacey

tkdgirl said:


> *WOOHOOOOO!  WAY TO GO, SHESULSA!!*
> 
> Ok---  what the heck are pasties?!?  I know what a pastry is, but pasty?



Pasties are what showgirls wear - pasted on - instead of bras.


----------



## Lisa

*Congratulations Andrew Green on your first Pasty!*


artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Andrew!!


----------



## exile

Good going, Andrew!


----------



## terryl965

Way to go Andrew


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Wow ... they look like little pasties. :lol2:
> 
> Thanks, everyone! You're all too kind.


 
Congrats Shesulsa


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Andrew!!!!
artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:

​


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats, Andrew.


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, ANDREW!!!artyon: artyon:   *


Look out world!  Gold pasties are on the loose!


----------



## Drac

CONGRATS ANDREW!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Andrew!!!  artyon:
​


----------



## Ping898

*Congratz Andrew!* artyon:


----------



## Andrew Green

Thanks all.

*takes a bow*


Thanks again

*turns and takes another bow revealing butt less pants*

ha!  quieted all you down


----------



## Carol

Andrew Green said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> *takes a bow*
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> *turns and takes another bow revealing butt less pants*
> 
> ha! quieted all you down


 

No you didn't 


Congrats, Andrew!!


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats 
Tulisan 
on your Gold Star!!
artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## exile

Tulisan and Andrew---_*NICE GOING!*_


----------



## MJS

Congrats Tulisan!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Tulisan!!!  artyon:
​


----------



## Ping898

Wow, another one!  Congrats Tulisan!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Tulisan!!! 
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Dude!


----------



## Drac

Congradulations...


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations, Tulisan!*_​


----------



## terryl965

_*Congratulations, Tulisan!*_
 Sorrry Shesulsa I just borrowed yours


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Finally! I wanted to be the one to give you your star, but I see someone else beat me to it...

*Congratulations, Paul!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, TULISAN!!!*


----------



## Carol

Congratulations Tulisan!

Way to go Paul!!


----------



## Cruentus

Lisa said:


> *Congrats *
> *Tulisan *
> *on your Gold Star!!*
> *artyon: artyon:*​


 
Whoohoo! Thanks Lisa and everyone!

I was gone for a few days and didn't even realize!!


----------



## Cruentus

You know, it's kind of weird how the little stuff can make you feel better about life. 

I have been having a really crappy last week and a half or so with a lot of bad news stuff happening. Some good news stuff has happened to counter the bad news stuff, but there are still a bunch of things up in the air and uncertainties that are hard to cope with. It's hard to know that within the next 2 weeks or so, my life will be changing drastically either for the better or for the worse. The better will be so much better and different that it is hard to imagine. The worse will be so much worse that it will almost be uncopeable for me. And the screwed up thing is, there is no middle ground here at all. There aren't many situations that are like that in life; and boy I will say that I have been feeling that pressure lately.

Anyways, "rep points" aren't really a huge deal or anything, but it was still really nice to log on, read Lisa's PM pointing me to this thread, and to see that I had a gold star and everyones congrats. It actually made me feel better about everything for some reason.

So...thanks again everyone!! 

Paul


----------



## Lisa

*CONGRATS TO

BRIAN R. VANCISE

AND

DRAC

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

AWESOME!! Way to go Brian and Drac!!!:ultracool 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> *CONGRATS TO*​
> *BRIAN R. VANCISE*​
> *AND*​
> *DRAC*​
> *artyon: artyon: artyon:*​


 

I will second that


----------



## Drac

WOW...I finally got a Gold Star...Thanks to EVERYBODY...:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> WOW...I finally got a Gold Star...Thanks to EVERYBODY...:ultracool :ultracool


 
You deserve it


----------



## Drac

Its gonna take me a bit to get use to the absence of the green and yellow boxes..


----------



## Drac

OK, I'm use to it...


----------



## Jade Tigress

_WooHoo! 
Congratulations Drac!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Drac.  Can't think of a more deserving person!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BRIAN AND DRAC!!!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Drac

Thanks Jade, bydand and tdkgirl...I'm sure Brian will be as surprized as I was...


----------



## bydand

Brian also?  Congratulations Brian, two great guys who deserve a gold star.


----------



## Ping898

artyon: *WAY TO GO BRIAN AND DRAC!!!!!!  *artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Brian and Drac!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks everyone!!!!  I was really surprised when I checked on here at lunchtime.  Thanks again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Drac!  You definately deserve your gold star!


----------



## Flying Crane

Drac said:


> WOW...I finally got a Gold Star...Thanks to EVERYBODY...:ultracool :ultracool


 

I gave you some points a couple days ago, but it wasn't enough to push you over the edge.  Looks like someone followed me up and got the job done.  Congrats!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> *CONGRATS TO
> 
> BRIAN R. VANCISE
> 
> AND
> 
> DRAC
> 
> artyon:  artyon:  artyon:*​



Woohoo!!!!  About time, too!​


----------



## Arizona Angel

Wow, Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## exile

Just got back from Thanksgiving at my mother's and saw this---well done, Brian and Drac!

It clearly was coming down the 'pike for both of you... :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Flying Crane said:


> I gave you some points a couple days ago, but it wasn't enough to push you over the edge. Looks like someone followed me up and got the job done. Congrats!


 
Thanks Crane and EVERYBODY for the "reppies"


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Just got back from Thanksgiving at my mother's and saw this---well done, Brian and Drac!
> 
> It clearly was coming down the 'pike for both of you... :cheers:


 
Thanks exile...


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Thanks everyone. Now I should get down to the business at hand, looking down at those with "no stars upon thars."


 
You have 2 less to look at...Brian and myself...


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats Brian and Drac!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

So, when does Lisa get her _second_ star?


----------



## Drac

Jonathan Randall said:


> So, when does Lisa get her _second_ star?


 
Probably be soon...What a nice Christmas present it would make...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Jonathan Randall said:


> So, when does Lisa get her _second_ star?


 
Boy it has to be soon!  You are not to far away either Johnathon.


----------



## Drac

Congradulations to Lisa on her 2nd Star....:ultracool


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Congradulations to Lisa on her 2nd Star....:ultracool


 

I second that


----------



## shesulsa

I've been watching, too!  Wanted to give it to her!



ah well ...

artyon:artyon:artyon:
_*PARTY ON, LISA*__*!*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Wow Lisa!  Congratulations!!!!!

artyon:


----------



## exile

Well done, Lisa---we are getting a _very_ bright firmament here on MT... just right for the holiday season, eh?!

Congratulations to all star-awardees, past and present! :high5:


----------



## Arizona Angel

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Lisa

Wow.  My very own set of pasties...I am honored. 

Now, can someone show me how put them on.  My being a "good girl", I gots no clue :angel:



Seriously though...thank you all.  You all rock.


----------



## Flying Crane

Lisa said:


> Now, can someone show me how put them on. My being a "good girl", I gots no clue :angel:


 
...um...well...i think they sort of have some adhesive of some sort...so ya just kind of...stick them in place...kind of like...um...


----------



## Lisa

Flying Crane said:


> ...um...well...i think they sort of have some adhesive of some sort...so ya just kind of...stick them in place...kind of like...um...



LOL!

Well you have one now..umm...yeah...where does that go? 

*Congrats Flying Crane on your gold star!

artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Lisa!!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Flying Crane

Lisa said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well you have one now..umm...yeah...where does that go?
> 
> *Congrats Flying Crane on your gold star!*​
> *artyon:*​


 

Thanks dude!  I'll stick that right betwee my eyes until I get a second one, then I'll make some changes...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Flying Crane!*


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Flying Crane!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations Lisa and Flying Crane!*


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Flying Crane


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> Wow.  My very own set of pasties...I am honored.
> 
> Now, can someone show me how put them on.  My being a "good girl", I gots no clue :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...thank you all.  You all rock.


Do you really expect me to believe that any close friend of mine wouldn't know how to apply pasties?  ppfffftt

Nice work, Bad .. er, I mean "Good" Girl! BWAAAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!1


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations Flying Crane!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## exile

Well done Michael, and about time! Long may the Crane Fly!! :cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Flying Crane!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Wow. My very own set of pasties...I am honored.
> 
> Now, can someone show me how put them on. My being a "good girl", I gots no clue :angel:


 
There is an adhesive that it used, spirit gum was one....How do I know??? I used to run a go-go- club....It was an education...


----------



## Arizona Angel

Congrats to Flying Crane!


----------



## Flying Crane

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Flying Crane

Drac said:


> There is an adhesive that it used, spirit gum was one....How do I know??? I used to run a go-go- club....It was an education...


 

excellent!


----------



## Flying Crane

Drac said:


> There is an adhesive that it used, spirit gum was one....How do I know??? I used to run a go-go- club....It was an education...


 
Here in California they don't wear them.  Or so I've heard...


----------



## Drac

Flying Crane said:


> Here in California they don't wear them. Or so I've heard...


 
I could go on and on about such a subject matter, but I don't want to be accused of going off topic...I some of the clubs in Fla they don't wear them either...


----------



## bydand

Congrats to Flying Crane and Lisa for getting there gold star.  I'm not going down the pasties road, I do not even know what you are talking about, never seen them and that is my story I'm going to stick with.


----------



## terryl965

bydand said:


> Congrats to Flying Crane and Lisa for getting there gold star. I'm not going down the pasties road, I do not even know what you are talking about, never seen them and that is my story I'm going to stick with.


 

It will not be long before you are on the road with the rest of us.


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Flying Crane and to Lisa on her 2nd star!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats to Lisa on her pasties and to Flying Crane!!!!

_*artyon:*__*artyon:*_


​


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jade Tigress said:


> Congrats to Lisa on her pasties
> 
> _*artyon:*__*artyon:*_
> 
> 
> ​




:rofl:

Thanks this made me laugh


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks this made me laugh


 
Me too..


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bigshadow's next up for a star. GOOOOOO Bigshadow! You better have one by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Boy it has to be soon! You are not to far away either Johnathon.


 
So true, but I need some help. :angel:


----------



## Drac

Jonathan Randall said:


> Bigshadow's next up for a star. GOOOOOO Bigshadow! You better have one by tomorrow afternoon.


 

You can *DO IT*...


----------



## exile

Jonathan Randall said:


> Bigshadow's next up for a star. GOOOOOO Bigshadow! You better have one by tomorrow afternoon.



I've been working on it, but the damned line of pips just won't `tip' over! This needs a concerted effort, I'm thinking...


----------



## Flying Crane

exile said:


> I've been working on it, but the damned line of pips just won't `tip' over! This needs a concerted effort, I'm thinking...


 
Where's he got a post? I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Flying Crane

exile said:


> I've been working on it, but the damned line of pips just won't `tip' over! This needs a concerted effort, I'm thinking...


 
I did my part, but it was not enough...


----------



## MA-Caver

DING! I repped him on another thread and that got 'im! 

*CONGRATS BIG SHADOW!! WHOOT!* 


thanks to everyone else who gave me the muscle to do it!  :asian:


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Bigshadow you deserve it


----------



## Flying Crane

I think Xue Sheng is in line here for his star...looks like he's got 10 gold dots...


----------



## exile

Flying Crane said:


> I did my part, but it was not enough...



But clearly it helped, eh? 

Well done, Bigshadow!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

*YAY!

A pastie for Bigshadow!

artyon:*​


----------



## terryl965

Exile is close I cannot rep him again until I spead the love


----------



## Flying Crane

I've got to wait 24 hours before I can dish out some more.  I'll get back in the game then, and see what I can do to help again.


----------



## Drac

Congrats Bigshadow !!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Flying Crane said:


> I've got to wait 24 hours before I can dish out some more. I'll get back in the game then, and see what I can do to help again.


 
sounds good to me


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> *YAY!
> 
> A pastie for Bigshadow!
> 
> artyon:*​



DITTO!!


----------



## Bigshadow

I saw that guys!  What is this a gold star conspiracy? Cool thanks!   Can I have one that looks like a Senban Shuriken?  Now that would be coolER!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow

Lisa said:


> *YAY!
> 
> A pastie for Bigshadow!
> 
> artyon:*​




Thanks!  Now I need to hurry up and cover the other one! :uhyeah:


----------



## Arizona Angel

Congrats to ya, Bigshadow!


----------



## Lisa

Bigshadow said:


> Thanks!  Now I need to hurry up and cover the other one! :uhyeah:



where ya gonna put the other one? 

nevermind...I don't wanna know.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> where ya gonna put the other one?
> 
> nevermind...I don't wanna know.


 

You are so bad, but still the ray of sunshine to us all


----------



## Bigshadow

Lisa said:


> where ya gonna put the other one?
> 
> nevermind...I don't wanna know.



I am going to put it right on top of the other senban shuriken, in a neat little stack!  :uhyeah:

Or were you talking about pasties again?


----------



## exile

Flying Crane said:


> terryl965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exile is close I cannot rep him again until I spead the love
> I've got to wait 24 hours before I can dish out some more.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get back in the game then, and see what I can do to help again.
Click to expand...


Hey, Terry, I appreciate the thought, very much, but it looks to me like Xue Sheng is right on the bubble---_he's_ the one we need to help achieve, um, _overnight stardom_ :wink1:


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Bigshadow!


----------



## Ping898

*Congrats, Bigshadow!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Bigshadow!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congrats to BigShadow!


----------



## terryl965

ARnisador just needs a little nudge to be over the top, I cannot rep him again so if someone feel like pushing over the top. Hint Hint


----------



## arnisador

terryl965 said:


> ARnisador just needs a little nudge to be over the top, I cannot rep him again so if someone feel like pushing over the top. Hint Hint



Thanks, but I can wait my turn!


----------



## terryl965

arnisador said:


> Thanks, but I can wait my turn!


 

I know you can but you are so close and you do deserve one


----------



## Carol

Yayyy BigShadow!!!!!

Congratulations David!


----------



## MA-Caver

arnisador said:


> Thanks, but I can wait my turn!


Well I added my 96 cents in... didn't seem push you over ... but it should help. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:


> Thanks, but I can wait my turn!


 
Well, I just gave you one pal. With all your good posts, I figured it was high time you got a gold star!

*Congratulations, Arnisador and Bigshadow!*


----------



## MJS

AWESOME!! Congrats to Arnisador!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> arnisador said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I can wait my turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I added my 96 cents in... didn't seem push you over ... but it should help. :uhyeah:
Click to expand...


Same story here. But maybe just one more should do it...someone?


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Arnisador and you deserve it


----------



## bydand

Your turn!  Congratulations Arinsador!!


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Arnisador!!!!


----------



## exile

_At last_---congrats, arnisador!! :highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## mrhnau

Congrats Arnisador  Well deserved!


----------



## Lisa

Congats Arni!  'bout damn time!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations to Arnisador. (the food guy)


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations to Big Shadow and Arnisador!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## MA-Caver

Atta boy Luther!


----------



## Ping898

*artyon::cheers::highfive:Congratz, Arnisador!! :highfive::cheers:artyon:*​


----------



## arnisador

Well, as Sally Fields would say: _You like me, you really like me!_


----------



## Drac

*:cheers::highfive:Congratz, Arnisador!! *


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations, Arnisador!
:bow:
*_​


----------



## Bigshadow

Congrats Arnisador!


----------



## Flying Crane

I've been working on Xue Sheng, but I need some help, can't seem to get the job done myself.  Calling all members, let's see if we can push him over the edge...


----------



## MA-Caver

Flying Crane said:


> I've been working on Xue Sheng, but I need some help, can't seem to get the job done myself.  Calling all members, let's see if we can push him over the edge...



I've already repped him so I'll stand next to you and wait for the others :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

Flying Crane said:


> I've been working on Xue Sheng, but I need some help, can't seem to get the job done myself. Calling all members, let's see if we can push him over the edge...


 
It shall be done...


----------



## Bigshadow

MA-Caver said:


> I've already repped him so I'll stand next to you and wait for the others :uhyeah:



I did my part!


----------



## mrhnau

Bigshadow said:


> I did my part!



I would too if I could! I enjoy alot of his posts 

Same thing with Caver! About time for him to get one


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> I would too if I could! I enjoy alot of his posts



Same here, but I'm temporarily out of ammo on his star...



mrhnau said:


> Same thing with Caver! About time for him to get one



He's got one more gold dot to go before he achieves stardom....


----------



## Ping898

*artyon:Xue Sheng just got a gold star and I watched it happen...WAHOO.... **CONGRATZ!!! artyon:  *​


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Xue! artyon:


----------



## Flying Crane

Ping898 said:


> *artyon:Xue Sheng just got a gold star and I watched it happen...WAHOO.... **CONGRATZ!!! artyon: *​


 

it's about bloody time, i've been working on that one for a while

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## terryl965

Congrats XUE


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Xue Sheng!


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Xue Sheng!  :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, Xue Sheng:cheers:


----------



## exile

Flying Crane said:


> it's about bloody time, i've been working on that one for a while
> 
> CONGRATS!!!



Yeah, me too, hoped to be the one to tip it over... but at least _someone_ managed to, eh?! 

:highfive::highfive::highfive::cheers::highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

*CONGRATS, XS!!*


----------



## bydand

Congratulations XS!  I too had hoped it would be my puny points that would tip the scales, but just glad that it happened.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Xue Sheng!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Xue!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome to the ranks, Xue!


----------



## Drac

Congrats Xue!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

I would also like to thank the academy, my family for putting up with me through all of my trial and tribulations thanks to my office for not bugging me when I was posting as well as giving me the power to circumvent web control and a special thanks to Flying Crane, MA-Caver, Drac, Bigshadow, mrhnau, exile, ping898 and thank you to Lisa, Terry (UPWE), Brian, Kacey, morph4me, bydand  Jonathan randal,and MJS and everyone else at MT

Seriously, thank you :asian:

XS


----------



## mrhnau

Congrats man  well deserved. I've enjoyed alot of your posts 

Now on to Caver! hehehe...


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> Now on to Caver! hehehe...


 
Yes, Caver should be next...


----------



## terryl965

mrhnau said:


> Congrats man  well deserved. I've enjoyed alot of your posts
> 
> Now on to Caver! hehehe...


 

I agree


----------



## Xue Sheng

Caver it is then.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations XS!!! 
It's about frikkin time!!!

artyon:artyon:

:asian: :asian: :asian:

artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
​


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> Caver it is then.



It's very close, I think (I'm temporarily out of ammo, though). Just a few of us stepping up should do it...


----------



## bydand

On to Caver it is!


----------



## bydand

Well my 65 cents didn't do it.   For as many great threads and posts he has done, he needs a star.


----------



## Flying Crane

exile said:


> It's very close, I think (I'm temporarily out of ammo, though). Just a few of us stepping up should do it...


 
Where's he posting right now?  I'll see what I can do...


----------



## exile

I have a ways to go before I'm eligible to rerep, alas... but I'm sure we only need a very few more to tip that line over.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Again thanks to all.

I am out of reps for the day, but I gave one to caver before I went down.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I'm temporarily out of ammo, though


 
Same here...Just gave out 2 overdue positive reppies and STILL cannot give Caver 1...


----------



## Ping898

*CAVER just got a gold star 
artyon:
and I watched it happen again...twice in a row, I am giving out rep gold here... WAHOO
artyon:
**artyon:CONGRATZ!!! artyon: *​


----------



## crushing

Ping898 said:


> *artyon:CAVER just got a gold star artyon:*
> *and I watched it happen again...twice in a row, I am giving out rep gold here... WAHOO*​
> * artyon:*​*artyon:CONGRATZ!!! artyon: *​


 
It was your rep that did it?

I knew I should have waited a few minutes. . . .Is there a cure for premature reputation?


Congrats Gold Star members!!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Congratulations to Caver


----------



## MA-Caver

Just checked this... WOW I gotta Gold Star now!?!? *COOOOOOOL! *

Thanks to everyone who "donated" and especially thanks to m'good buddy *PING!* whose rep did it! YAY!

Belated Congrats to Xue Sheng! Glad I could help! 

Now who's next?? :uhyeah:


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Caver!!


----------



## Drac

Congratulations to Caver 
:cheers: artyon: :drinky:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Congratulations to Caver
> :cheers: artyon: :drinky:


 

I'll drink to that


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Caver!  :highfive:


----------



## Flying Crane

Congrats Caver!!

wow, this thread is just constantly active now!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Carver!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congrats Caver!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:




_​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Caver!!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile

Dang, I missed this! Belated Congratulations, Caver!!

:ultracool: :ultracool: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :ultracool: :ultracool:


----------



## morph4me

CONGRATULATIONS CAVER

:cheers:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Caver!*


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Mac! ~ artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Well Exile I think is next in line... just popped him a good one (so to speak :lol: ). So I've done my part   ... C'mon everyone... lets get this guy rollin and the next... and the next... and the next... 
*GOLD STARS FOR EVERYBODY!!! WHEEEEE! *:boing1:


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> Well Exile I think is next in line... just popped him a good one (so to speak :lol: ). So I've done my part   ... C'mon everyone... lets get this guy rollin and the next... and the next... and the next...
> *GOLD STARS FOR EVERYBODY!!! WHEEEEE! *


 
Yes, Yes to Obi-Wan you listen..Sorry flashback...Caver is correct I believe exile IS next..I too just gave him (Exile) a positive reppie...


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Ma-caver


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> Well Exile I think is next in line


 
Either him or Ping898..


----------



## terryl965

which ever I keep doing my part if they post some great responses or threads I'm there.


----------



## Jade Tigress

terryl965 said:


> which ever I keep doing my part if they post some great responses or threads I'm there.



That's a good point Terry. The reputation system is in place to acknowledge great responses and threads by forum members. (Or to acknowledge the opposite when called for). We are fortunate to have so many productive members on this board.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Exile!


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Exile:cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Exile!  :highfive:


----------



## Ping898

Nice Exile!!!  I knew you weren't far behind!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congratulations Exile!!! Well deserved! 

artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## MA-Caver

atta boy Luther! 

Way to go!


----------



## exile

Folks---a big *THANK YOU* to all of you for the kind thoughts and words, and for helping me get my star---best present for the holidays I could get, _really_---and for being such smart, knowledgeable and _nice_ people!


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Exile​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Exile!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO CAVER AND EXILE!!!artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5: *


----------



## exile

Thanks again, folks--- I really do appreciate your kind thoughts :asian:


----------



## Drac

How the duck pluck did I miss it????

Congrats Exile:ultracool


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Exile! *

 Who's next that would look good with a star?  My bet is JeffJ: great posts, helpful, dedicated, and already has 10 gold bars.


----------



## Lisa

This thread is moving so fast!

Congrats Exile and MA-Caver on your pasties! artyon:


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> This thread is moving so fast!
> 
> Congrats Exile and MA-Caver on your pasties!



Thank you, Lisa!  

I won't speak for MA-C, but _I_ plan to wear _my_ pastie in a visible, discrete, respectable location, probably on my shirt pocket or something like that, and that's my story!


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> Thank you, Lisa!
> 
> I won't speak for MA-C, but _I_ plan to wear _my_ pastie in a visible, discrete, respectable location, probably on my shirt pocket or something like that, and that's my story!



Awww... you're no fun!  :wink2:


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I won't speak for MA-C, but _I_ plan to wear _my_ pastie in a visible, discrete, respectable location, probably on my shirt pocket or something like that, and that's my story!


 
Dude that's *BORING...*


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> Awww... you're no fun!  :wink2:



Well, I _have_ had complaints along those lines... but you guys are, like, so wild... _someone_ here has to be a little bit well-behaved! :lol:

Maybe MA-C will make up for me and do something really outrageous with _his_ pastie... ??


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> _someone_ here has to be a little bit well-behaved! :lol:


 
But why YOU????



			
				exile said:
			
		

> Maybe MA-C will make up for me and do something really outrageous with _his_ pastie... ??


 
Probably....


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone here has to be a little bit well-behaved!
> 
> 
> 
> But why YOU????
Click to expand...


Ummm... bloody 'ell, you're right!...Why me????



Drac said:


> exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe MA-C will make up for me and do something really outrageous with his pastie... ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably....
Click to expand...


Well, now I'm curious. Let's see what MA-C can do. If _he_ insists on being well-behaved, I guess I'll just have to think of something, um, outrageous...


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats MA-Caver and exile! Well deserved.  Now let's see how creative you guys can be with those stars ... :uhyeah:


----------



## exile

shesulsa said:


> Congrats MA-Caver and exile! Well deserved.  Now let's see how creative you guys can be with those stars ... :uhyeah:



Thanks, Shesulsa  I'm waiting for MA-Caver to show up with something really, um.... creative... and then I'll just go along with whatever _he_ can figure out to do with those stars...

But think of all the sly humor that will be possible when our current leading members get their _third_ star (which won't be too long from now, it looks like), eh? I shudder to think...


----------



## MA-Caver

Heh, sorry to be a wet blanket but my gold star is going to go on the refridgerator along with my other good stuff from skool. :uhyeah: 

Maybe when I have the sekond one I'll think about putting them on my helmet or on my own nipples....


----------



## Drac

Pasties and a G-String???


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> Heh, sorry to be a wet blanket but my gold star is going to go on the refridgerator along with my other good stuff from skool. :uhyeah:



Now that's _too_ well-behaved! :uhohh:



MA-Caver said:


> Maybe when I have the sekond one I'll think about putting them on my helmet or on my own nipples....



_Now_ you're talking---much more of a crowd pleaser!



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> Pasties and a G-String???



Well, I didn't want to be the one to say it, but...


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> Pasties and a G-String???


Well, I didn't want to be the one to say it, but... [/quote]

Hey say it LOUD..I'm a sick twisted {censored} and proud..



MA-Caver said:


> Heh, sorry to be a wet blanket but my gold star is going to go on the refridgerator along with my other good stuff from skool. :uhyeah:


 
BORING!!!



			
				MC-Caver said:
			
		

> Maybe when I have the sekond one I'll think about putting them on my own nipples....


 
That's better..


----------



## Drac

Congrats to MJS on his 2nd Gold Star!!!!:ultracool :highfive:


----------



## MJS

Thanks!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Arizona Angel

Congrats, MJS!


----------



## Drac

He's closing in on his 10,000th post too...


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!  Congrats, MJS!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oooooo...Mike has pasties!  

Congratulations!!! Well deserved!!​


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigress said:


> Oooooo...Mike has pasties!


 
Get some pictures of him showing them off and we'll sell them on e-bay..We'll either make a fortune OR be banned for life..LOL..


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone! 



> Get some pictures of him showing them off and we'll sell them on e-bay..We'll either make a fortune OR be banned for life..LOL..


 
Just as long as I get a percentage of the profits! LOL!


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as I get a percentage of the profits! LOL!


 
Depends on how much, AWWWWW never mind....


----------



## morph4me

Congrats MJS 

:cheers:


----------



## Ping898

Nice Job MJS!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations MJS!


----------



## Drac

So does anybody want to guess who will be the next to recieve the coveted 2nd Gold Star??? It's a toss up between Terry and Kacey..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Oh boy that is a tough one!  Definately a hard one to guess because they are both so close.


----------



## terryl965

My money is on Kacey


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> My money is on Kacey


Hard to say who... a close race to be sure.  Terry you're just being modest... knock it off. You deserve it as much as she. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

MA-Caver said:


> Hard to say who... a close race to be sure. Terry you're just being modest... knock it off. You deserve it as much as she. :asian:


 
I appreciate that Macaver but she is a great poster


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> I appreciate that Macaver but she is a great poster


Yeah well so was Pamela Anderson, Farrah Fawcett, Carmen Electra,  Ursula Andress, Bo Derek and countless of others made great posters but... uhh...:xtrmshock Ohhhh, you meant POSTER! DUH!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> My money is on Kacey


 


MA-Caver said:


> Terry you're just being modest... knock it off. You deserve it as much as she. :asian:


 
Man, this* is* a tough call...


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> My money is on Kacey



Thanks a lot... but I think it'll be you!


----------



## MA-Caver

Kacey said:


> Originally Posted by terryl965
> My money is on Kacey
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot... but I think it'll be you!
Click to expand...

.  Now you're BOTH being modest. 

I gotta spread mine around a bit more before I can up Kacey's again... err yeah.


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Mike!  Glad to see you are of in the two pastie club!


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Congrats Mike! Glad to see you are of in the two pastie club!


 
My money is on Lisa and Shesulsa getting there thrid before my second


----------



## Drac

I forgot about her..Now its *REALLY *a tough call...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> I forgot about her..Now its*REALLY *a tough call...


Which _her_ are you referring to?  Me, Lisa, or Shesulsa?  I lean toward Shesulsa getting a third star pretty soon.... and Lisa right after.

Hey, what happens when you have a whole row of stars?


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Which _her_ are you referring to? Me, Lisa, or Shesulsa? I lean toward Shesulsa getting a third star pretty soon.... and Lisa right after


 
I knew you close, but I had forgotten about Lisa and Shesulsa..Same comment..TOUGH CALL!!!



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> Hey, what happens when you have a whole row of stars?


 
You become the God or Godess of MT..


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> You become the God or Godess of MT..


Heh ... though I decline the use of the word Goddess in public, the position is ah ... filled. :angel:


----------



## MJS

Lisa said:


> Congrats Mike! Glad to see you are of in the two pastie club!


 
Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Drac

Congradulation to Shesulsa on her 2nd GOLD STAR!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Congradulation to Shesulsa on her 2nd GOLD STAR!!!



*snicker* ... uh ... thanks ... *snicker*


----------



## terryl965

What does happen when the whole roll gets done with star what is next


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> What does happen when the whole roll gets done with star what is next


I think it just stays there.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> What does happen when the whole roll gets done with star what is next





shesulsa said:


> I think it just stays there.



I think you're likely to find out before the rest of us... so we'll just watch yours and see what happens!


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> What does happen when the whole roll gets done with star what is next


Then probably have to move up to a precious metal more valuable than gold... *Platinum!*


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> Then probably have to move up to a precious metal more valuable than gold... *Platinum!*


 
Or diamond cause its easier to draw..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations to JeffJ on his new Star!!!

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Wow, I can't believe enough people have liked what I've said to get one.  When I first started here I was sure everyone would hate me after a very short period of time!  

Thank y'all!


----------



## terryl965

JeffJ said:


> Wow, I can't believe enough people have liked what I've said to get one. When I first started here I was sure everyone would hate me after a very short period of time!
> 
> Thank y'all!


 
Jeff it was willie that brought you to the limelight


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Jeff on his Gold Star!!!!


----------



## Drac

Lisa , Kacey or Terry..Who will be next ????


----------



## MA-Caver

JeffJ said:


> Wow, I can't believe enough people have liked what I've said to get one.
> Thank y'all!



Now *that* is the _worse_ thing I've seen you written so far! (just kidding)... 
The reps aren't lightly given that is true... Done properly it shows the respect your peers have for you. :asian: 

Congratulations and job well done!


----------



## Lisa

JeffJ said:


> Wow, I can't believe enough people have liked what I've said to get one.  When I first started here I was sure everyone would hate me after a very short period of time!
> 
> Thank y'all!



How in the hell did he get.....umm...:uhyeah:    

Just kidding Jeff.

Congrats!  Well deserved.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> How in the hell did he get.....umm...:uhyeah:


 
Don't be shocked, they gave me one..LOL


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Don't be shocked, they gave me one..LOL



I know what ya mean Drac, they gave me two! LOL!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Jeff!!:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Jeff! Well Earned. 

artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian::asian::asian:
​


----------



## Ping898

*Congrats Jeff!!!!*  Nicely done


----------



## MA-Caver

Ping is oh so close... so near... to getting hers...


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> Ping is oh so close... so near... to getting hers...


 
Yes she is...I just gave her a reppie to push her over the edge, not enough oomph I guess..


----------



## Ping898

Drac said:


> Yes she is...I just gave her a reppie to push her over the edge, not enough oomph I guess..


hehe...not quite, but I appreciate the effort...I am getting there!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, JeffJ!!!!!   :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, Jeff :cheers:


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Jeff!   Well deserved!


----------



## terryl965

Ping898 said:


> hehe...not quite, but I appreciate the effort...I am getting there!


 
Well even my almost two houndred did not help


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> Well even my almost two houndred did not help


Well with your (almost 200) and my (just added) 115... *we* got her closer I think. So it's all good.


----------



## Carol

Congrats Jeff!!!


----------



## arnisador

MA-Caver said:


> The reps aren't lightly given



Read on!


----------



## Drac

bydand is getting closer to his first star..


----------



## morph4me

CONGRATULATIONS BYDAND

artyon: :high5: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

arnisador said:


> Read on!



LOL! 

Congratulations Bydand!!!!
 WooHoo!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

artyon:artyon:
*Congratulations Bydand!!!
*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

atta boy Luther... err bydand! 

*Congratulations! *


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, bydand!!!!! :highfive:​


----------



## Carol

Yaaaay, fellow New Englander!

Congrats Bydand!


----------



## terryl965

congrats Bydand Scott this is well deserve even if it is me saying it


----------



## bydand

Thank you everybody.  I never would have guessed when I joined this would happen.  You all make this a great place to be and it is easy to be myself here.  Thanks again!!


----------



## terryl965

Scott you are always so humble, that is what I like about you


----------



## Drac

ooops..PC Froze up...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Congratulations, Bydand. 

Wow, I'm really falling behind you folks!


----------



## Drac

Congratulations, bydand!!!!! :highfive:


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Bydand! YAY!  artyon:


----------



## bydand

Man, thanks again everybody.  It's a little gold star on a web forum, but I have been walking around with a ear-to-ear grin for a while now.  It means a lot to me that others would give me reppy points. 

Plus now that I have a pastie too, may have to come up with a single tassel dance for y'all.  <violent repulsed shudders rack my frame as I draw a mental of that.>


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> Plus now that I have a pastie too, may have to come up with a single tassel dance for y'all.


 
*NOT* until my breakfast has digested...


----------



## MA-Caver

bydand said:


> Man, thanks again everybody.  It's a little gold star on a web forum, but I have been walking around with a ear-to-ear grin for a while now.  It means a lot to me that others would give me reppy points.
> 
> Plus now that I have a pastie too, may have to come up with a single tassel dance for y'all.  <violent repulsed shudders rack my frame as I draw a mental of that.>


It doesn't do our mentalities any good either. 
Scott... umm keep you Gi on ... we _like_ you and all that... but... yeah, keep your shirt, Gi and everything else on. ...


Thanks


----------



## Lisa

bydand said:


> Man, thanks again everybody.  It's a little gold star on a web forum, but I have been walking around with a ear-to-ear grin for a while now.  It means a lot to me that others would give me reppy points.
> 
> * Plus now that I have a pastie too, may have to come up with a single tassel dance for y'all.  *<violent repulsed shudders rack my frame as I draw a mental of that.>



Whoo, Baby!  Keep that up and you will be invited into the LLR! :lfao:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Whoo, Baby! Keep that up and you will be invited into the LLR! :lfao:


 
Lisa, PUHLEESE don't encourage him...


----------



## bydand

I have hear rumors and stirrings of this "LLR" now I am afraid and promise to behave myself.


----------



## MA-Caver

bydand said:


> I have hear rumors and stirrings of this "LLR" now I am afraid and promise to behave myself.


Gotta watch that LLR Scott, just like the rest of MT....


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations to Grenadier!!! 
WooHoo!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian::asian::asian::asian:


​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Grenadier
:high5:


----------



## exile

First of all, _*CONGRATULATIONS, SCOTT*_!!!:cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers:

(hope you're not nursing a hangover... :wink I was in electronic Siberia when you achieved Glorious Stardom and am still catching up on MT news. Well done, lad! We've hoisted a few at the Urusai waiting for this, eh?

Second, _*CONGRATULATIONS, GRENADIER*_!!! :high5: :high5: artyon: :high5: :high5:

The starlight around here is getting bright enough to read by, it seems like!


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Grenadier


----------



## Lisa

congrats Gren!  Well deserved!
artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congratulations, Grenadier!!!!  :highfive:​


----------



## Ping898

:high5:*Congratulations Grenadier!!*:high5:


----------



## MA-Caver

Boy talk about a wild card... 

*CONGRATS GRENADIER! *


----------



## Lisa

*Kacey has two pasties!*

*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## exile

Outstanding, Kaceyglad I got back in time to see it happenWell done, and well deserved!!

:drinky:  :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :drinky:


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Gren and Kacey!!


----------



## Kacey

Thanks, everyone - I couldn't have done it without you!  :asian:


----------



## Ping898

*WTG KACEY!!!!!!  YAYAY!!!!!*


----------



## bydand

Woo Hoo for Kacey!  Congratulations.


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Kacey on her 2nd Star!!!!:ultracool :highfive:


----------



## MA-Caver

*Whoo-hoo KACEY!! WAY TO GO! *

Well deserved because you make great posts!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Kacey!


----------



## Jade Tigress

***sing song voice***

Kaccccey has paaaasties!!! 
   
Congrats girlfriend!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Kacey, well deserved.
artyon:


----------



## Drac

Congratulations Grenadier
:high5:


----------



## shesulsa

Looks like I missed some folk!  Congrats Grenadier and Kacey and any others I missed!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Congrats to you Kacey and Gren!


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigress said:


> ***sing song voice***
> 
> Kaccccey has paaaasties!!!
> 
> !
> artyon:artyon:​


 

Couse it's too damn cold in Denver to wear them and too much snow to see em...LOL


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Kacey this is well deserved, you are a wonderful contributer here on MT*​


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> *Congrats Kacey this is well deserved, you are a wonderful contributer here on MT*​


 

Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto!


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> ​





terryl965 said:


> *Congrats Kacey this is well deserved, you are a wonderful contributer here on MT*​







Carol Kaur said:


> Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto!




Thank you both very much - just wait, your time is coming (both of you)!


----------



## Lisa

*WhooHoo!*

*I just gave Ping a Pastie!*

*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile

Outstanding, Ping!! :highfive: :drinky:  :ultracool :high5: :ultracool :drinky: :highfive:


----------



## MA-Caver

*WHOO HOO ! ATTA GIRL PING! *


I think that is most ...


----------



## Drac

Ping's got her first pastie...Excellent..


----------



## Ping898

*THANK YOU LISA!!!!!!  *


*Thank you to everyone else that helped me along the way. *sniff* I would like to thank all the little people *sniff* out there, without your help and support :waah: none of this would have been possible!   :waah::uhyeah:*


----------



## Drac

Ping898 said:


> *THANK YOU LISA!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Thank you to everyone else that helped me along the way. *sniff* I would like to thank all the little people *sniff* out there, without your help and support :waah: none of this would have been possible! :waah::uhyeah:*


 
*You deserve it*..Now take your walk down the runway and smile for the cameras.....


----------



## MA-Caver

Drac said:


> *You deserve it*..Now take your walk down the runway and smile for the cameras.....


Yeah, just don't trip over that gown alright.


----------



## Jade Tigress

YAY PING!!!!
It's about flippin time!!!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
  
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:  :asian:
:drinky:

​


----------



## shesulsa

_*YAY PING!!!*_
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## morph4me

CONGRATULATIONS PING!!!artyon: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congratulations, Ping!!!!  artyon: :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, just don't trip over that gown alright.


 
Does one wear a gown with pasties??


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Kacey and Ping!!


----------



## Ping898

morph4me said:


> Does one wear a gown with pasties??


 
Well I think typically jeans compliment them better than a gown...


----------



## MJS

I'd like to be the first to say Congrats to Terry for his 2nd gold star!!!

artyon: artyon: :highfive: :highfive:


----------



## Jade Tigress

WooHoo Terry! 
Way to go!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Terry!*

*Double Pasties!*

*WhooHoo*!​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Terry!


----------



## morph4me

CONGRATULATIONS TERRY!!!

artyon: artyon: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

Ping898 said:


> Well I think typically jeans compliment them better than a gown...


 

I thought so as well:wink:


----------



## exile

Fantastic, Terry, my man---you join the elite members of the `binary star system' club!  Meet you at the Urusai later on and it's my round (as usual :wink1...    :ultracool :drinky: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :drinky: :ultracool


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Congrats Terry!

Are they the type with tassels on 'em?


----------



## Lisa

JeffJ said:


> Congrats Terry!
> 
> Are they the type with tassels on 'em?



Absolutely!  Nothing but the best for Terry!


----------



## Kacey

*Woohoo!!!!  Mazel Tov, Terry!!!!!
*    :ultracool :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

artyon:artyon:
CONGRATZ Terry! 
Way to go!!!!



:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Allllllllwiiiiggghhht! Terry! *


----------



## shesulsa

Terry has pasties! Terry has Pasties!  WOO HOO!!! Shake 'em, Terry!
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Terry has pasties! Terry has Pasties! WOO HOO!!! Shake 'em, Terry!


 
Thats a visual I didn't need...


----------



## Drac

Congradulations Terry!!!!


----------



## rutherford

Couldn't have happened to a nicer boob.  Er, man.

Congratulations, Terry!


----------



## Carol

Yaaaaaaaaaay  Terry!!!!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser

way to go Terry   

I dont want to watch but have fun shaking them  LOL


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Terry!*


----------



## crushing

shesulsa said:


> Terry has pasties! Terry has Pasties! WOO HOO!!! Shake 'em, Terry!
> artyon:artyon:artyon:


 
Mmmmm pasties.

http://www.pasty.com/

Congrats Terry!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Thank you all I feel honor by all of you


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Thank you all I feel honor by all of you


 
Nothing but love for ya brother...Congrats again...


----------



## MA-Caver

Drac said:


> Nothing but love for ya brother...Congrats again...


Hear hear! Amen and all that! You guys are like family to me and I'm glad to know ya'll, even post-whores like Terry and Drac! :lol:


----------



## Drac

Say it LOUD, *"We are Post Whores with Stars and PROUD"...*


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Nothing but love for ya brother...Congrats again...



And again!! :ultracool


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> And again!! :ultracool


 
Pretty soon we will have our 2nd stars which will propell us to the ranks of the crem-da-la-crem here on MT...


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> Terry has pasties! Terry has Pasties!  WOO HOO!!! Shake 'em, Terry!
> artyon:artyon:artyon:


Ever click on a post in the morning and really wish you hadn't?



:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Terry has pasties! Terry has Pasties! WOO HOO!!! Shake 'em, Terry!


 


Kreth said:


> Ever click on a post in the morning and really wish you hadn't?:uhyeah:


 
LOL.....Yep...


----------



## bydand

Kreth said:


> Ever click on a post in the morning and really wish you hadn't?
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



:lfao::roflmao:
Yeah, I almost drew a mental picture of Terry with his pastys and making donuts.


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> :lfao::roflmao:
> Yeah, I almost drew a mental picture of Terry with his pastys and making donuts.


 
Now I have one:lool:


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Pretty soon we will have our 2nd stars which will propell us to the ranks of the crem-da-la-crem here on MT...



... and then we will have to endure several days of ragging about pasties and various things too horryifying to mention! Just like poor Terry is undergoing now... although he seems to be holding up all right ...


----------



## morph4me

bydand said:


> :lfao::roflmao:
> Yeah, I almost drew a mental picture of Terry with his pastys and making donuts.


 
 :erg: Why did you do that? I made need a lobotomy to get rid of that image.


----------



## MA-Caver

morph4me said:


> :erg: Why did you do that? I made need a lobotomy to get rid of that image.


 Ehh, do it the old Soviet communist way... a simple 9mm brain hemmorage will take care of ALLL your problems.


----------



## morph4me

MA-Caver said:


> Ehh, do it the old Soviet communist way... a simple 9mm brain hemmorage will take care of ALLL your problems.


 
Hasn't my poor brain been traumatized enough?


----------



## MA-Caver

morph4me said:


> Hasn't my poor brain been traumatized enough?


Of course, that's why the sudden brain hemmoriage will take care of the trauma.


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> Of course, that's why the sudden brain hemmoriage will take care of the trauma.



It _does_ seem extremeuntil you remember that the alternative is having that...image ... permanently burned into your memory. Who _wouldn't_ take a bullet instead, given the choice??


----------



## morph4me

exile said:


> It _does_ seem extremeuntil you remember that the alternative is having that...image ... permanently burned into your memory. Who _wouldn't_ take a bullet instead, given the choice??


 
I think I'm going to start with massive amounts of alcohol and see if I can burn it out by destroying all of the brains cells that the image is burned into, if that doesn't work I may have to go the extra step :boing1:


----------



## Ping898

bydand said:


> :lfao::roflmao:
> Yeah, I almost drew a mental picture of Terry with his pastys and making donuts.


 

Just do what I do, replace Terry with an image of Lee Adama from Battlestar Gallactica  no need for 9mm then!


----------



## exile

morph4me said:


> I think I'm going to start with massive amounts of alcohol and see if I can burn it out by destroying all of the brains cells that the image is burned into, if that doesn't work I may have to go the extra step :boing1:



Works for me! If I were you, I'd start with some 151 proof Bacardi and go on from there... actually a bullet might do less damage, come to think of it... :xtrmshock


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> actually a bullet might do less damage, come to think of it... :xtrmshock


 
If alcohol is a crutch, 151 is a wheelchair..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> If alcohol is a crutch, 151 is a wheelchair..



:rofl: :rofl:

... or maybe a stretcher!


----------



## MA-Caver

exile said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ... or maybe a stretcher!



keep it up and it'll be a hearse


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> keep it up and it'll be a hearse



...yeah, we probably should stop before we get to that point... morph4me, you put that glass down right now and switch to beer, y'hear??!! :wink1:


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> ... and then we will have to endure several days of ragging about pasties and various things too horryifying to mention! Just like poor Terry is undergoing now... although he seems to be holding up all right ...


 
No worrys about patsies I look great in them


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I think I'm going to start with massive amounts of alcohol and see if I can burn it out by destroying all of the brains cells that the image is burned into, if that doesn't work I may have to go the extra step :boing1:


 

Yes that is the most logical way of doing it drink yourself to geath


----------



## Drac

Aaarrruuugghhhh!!! Another visual...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Aaarrruuugghhhh!!! Another visual...


 

Well if you drank more the visual would be easier to take


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Well if you drank more the visual would be easier to take



That's the way it's supposed to work... but it is possible there's something so frightening that no amount of alcohol will do the job??


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:


> No worrys about patsies I look great in them



:lfao:

Got any pictures, Terry?


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> Got any pictures, Terry?



Lisa, why are you egging him on!? If he actually winds up producing said pictures... it'll be _YOUR FAULT!!!_


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> Lisa, why are you egging him on!? If he actually winds up producing said pictures... it'll be _YOUR FAULT!!!_



Hey, now.  Give a girl a break.  Been hearing all about the diet and stuff, so...its makes a girl wonder.  

and as far as it being my fault...eh...I am getting used to it!


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> Hey, now.  Give a girl a break.  Been hearing all about the diet and stuff, so...its makes a girl wonder.
> 
> and as far as it being my fault...eh...I am getting used to it!



OK, but don't say I didn't warn you... you're probably gonna find out more than you wanted to know... :xtrmshock


----------



## Drac

I'm gonna have nightmares...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares...



Me too... and you know whose fault that is...


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Hey, now. Give a girl a break. Been hearing all about the diet and stuff, so...its makes a girl wonder.
> 
> and as far as it being my fault...eh...I am getting used to it!


 

Lisa the diet is doing ok bur still not enough for a patsy shot but maybe by summer


----------



## exile

I just want to point out, in passing, that HandSword is on the verge of (gold)stardom, with ten gold dots/lozenges/whatever-they-are. I've done my best to tip him across the magic number, but any help would be appreciated (and amply justified by his contributions to MT, just MHO...)


----------



## bluemtn

Sorry I'm late on this one, Terry...

*Congratulations on your twin golden pasties!!!*


----------



## Drac

I just pushed Hand Sword over the edge..He NOW has a Gold Star..

Congrats Hand Sword!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Way to go Hand Sword! Congratulations congratulations congratulations! (like gomer pyle)


----------



## bluemtn

Way to go handsword!


----------



## Ping898

*Congratz Hand Sword!*


----------



## Drac

I'm waiting for the post on how and where he'll display his "pastie"..


----------



## exile

*GOOD MAN, DRAC!!!*

* and WELL DONE, HANDSWORD!!!*

Don't you all just love it when another one of us achieves stardom?!!! 

:cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations HandSword!!! WooHoo!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:high5:
​


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Don't you all just love it when another one of us achieves stardom?!!!
> 
> :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :cheers:


Yes I do...


----------



## bluemtn

I do, especially now I know what a pasty is!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> I do, especially now I know what a pasty is!


 
You're getting close yourself...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> You're getting close yourself...



By the Powers, sir, you're rightshe doesn't have that much further to go... something to bear in mind, eh?


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> You're getting close yourself...


 

So I see!


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> You're getting close yourself...


 


tkdgirl said:


> So I see!


 
It'll happen before ya know it...


----------



## morph4me

CONGRATULATIONS HAND SWORD!!!!
 :cheers:


----------



## Carol

*Congratulations Hand Sword!*


----------



## Kacey

*WOOHOO!!!!  Carol's got pasties!!!!
:highfive: artyon: :high5: :cheers:
*​


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOHOO!!!  ALLRIGHT CAROL!!!*


----------



## shesulsa

_*CONGRATULATIONS CAROL!!
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

_*CONGRATS CAROL!!!*_

SWING THOSE PASTIES!!


----------



## Carol

Wow...I've never had pasties before!    

Thank you all so much!       I think when I run in to Andy M. he'll say I have my second "sheriff's badge"


----------



## terryl965

*Way to go carol*​


----------



## Carol

Thank you Terry!


----------



## exile

Good for you, Carol! I'm toasting your new star even as we speak...

:drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: drinky:


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> Good for you, Carol! I'm toasting your new star even as we speak...
> 
> :drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: drinky:


 
Oh that's awesome!  Kampai!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Congratulations, Carol!


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Carol!!


----------



## Carol

Jonathan Randall said:


> Congratulations, Carol!


 
Thank you so much Jonathan!!


----------



## Carol

bydand said:


> Congratulations Carol!!


 
Thank you so much Scott!  That is so nice of you to add your thoughts my fellow New England friend


----------



## exile

The fact is, Carol, probably quite a few of us have been counting down the days till we saw that second... um... gold _star_ (pay no attention to what those Dark Lords would call it!) popping up on top of your posts. You help make MT not just a great forum but a lot of _fun_ to be onso who deserves it more than you, eh??? artyon: <--(that's me, second from the right... )


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> The fact is, Carol, probably quite a few of us have been counting down the days till we saw that second... um... gold _star_ (pay no attention to what those Dark Lords would call it!) popping up on top of your posts. You help make MT not just a great forum but a lot of _fun_ to be onso who deserves it more than you, eh??? artyon: <--(that's me, second from the right... )



Thank you SO MUCH.    You always have so many wonderful things to say yourself Exile...and you've got the rep score to prove it!  I really really do appreciate it.  Truly.


----------



## Drac

Congratulations Carol!!! Woooo baby...


----------



## MJS

AWESOME!! Congrats Carol!!

:ultracool :ultracool :cheers: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Congratulations Carol!!! Woooo baby...


 
Why thank you....hey......Drac!!  Quit staring at my pasties....


----------



## Carol

MJS said:


> AWESOME!! Congrats Carol!!
> 
> :ultracool :ultracool :cheers: artyon: artyon:


 
Thank you so much Mike!  I really really appreciate your kind words


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations Carol!!! 
WooHoo!
*_artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:
_*
*
_​


----------



## Carol

Yaaaay!!!  I got a mighty RAWR from The Tigress!  

Thanks for the congrats Jade !!!


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Why thank you....hey......Drac!! Quit staring at my pasties....


 
*NEVER!!!!*


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> *NEVER!!!!*



hehe... _suuuuuure_... :wink1: :wink1: :wink1:


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> hehe... _suuuuuure_... :wink1: :wink1: :wink1:


 
I think Drac is saying he is going to* NEVER* going quit staring at my pasties :roflmao:


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> I think Drac is saying he is going to* NEVER* going quit staring at my pasties :roflmao:



Now _that_, I can believe!! :boing1:


----------



## Flying Crane

I just gave a gold star to ZDOM.  YEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAA!

Congrats, ZDOM, with relatively few posts in your history here I might add, to get a Gold Star, compared to the rest of us!  Well done sir, you must be making some outstanding contributions!


----------



## bydand

Congratulations ZDom!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations ZDom!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations ZDom!​


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats to ZDom and Carol! 

If I were Drac I'd not stop staring either... but then, I'm not Drac am I?


----------



## exile

Flying Crane said:


> I just gave a gold star to ZDOM.  YEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAA!



_*DANG!!*_... I was trying so hard to tip him over the line...  my timing is always off by just a little ...

But whatever works, eh?? Congratulations, zD! You more than deserve it! 

:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, ZDOM!!*


----------



## Lisa

Congrats ZDom!  Whoohoo!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congrats ZDom!*


----------



## Drac

Congrats ZDom!!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations, zDom!!*_
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations zDom!!

 artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## Ping898

_*artyon: *_Congratulations zDom!! artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS ZDOM*

:cheers: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats ZDom!!!!:ultracool :high5: artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*WOOO HOOO!!!*_

Today I gave Matt.m his first gold star!!!

*Congratulations, Matt!*

artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## matt.m

Yee haw, thank you fellow KMAer and all who made it possible.  zDom should not have all the fun.  Most but not all.

Anyway thanks all.


----------



## Kacey

CONGRATULATIONS, MATT!!!!
:highfive:  artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Way to go Matt! Congrats!!!
_artyon:artyon:
_
_​


----------



## Carol

*Yaaaaaay   zDom!!!!*

*Yaaaaay Matt!!!!*

*Hey did you guys plan it this way???  LOL!*

*Congratulations guys it is well-deserved!*

artyon:artyon:artyon:

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## Lisa

*MATT IS A PASTIE BOY!*

*WHOO HOO!!*​


----------



## exile

*About time!!* Great work, Matt! :drinky: drinky: :highfive: :ultracool  :highfive: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Matt!!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Matt!!!*


----------



## Drac

_Way to go Matt! _[artyon:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> _Way to go Matt! _[artyon:artyon:


 

Matt well deserved


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Matt!*


----------



## exile

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations Matt!*



Hmmm... couldn't help noticing that someone here is on the verge of getting his second gold star....


----------



## MJS

Congrats Matt!!!:ultracool


----------



## bydand

exile said:


> Hmmm... couldn't help noticing that someone here is on the verge of getting his second gold star....



I noticed the same about Brian.  I tried to push him over the edge, but just wasn't enough I guess.  Will not be long though I bet!


----------



## Ping898

*Congratz Matt!* artyon:


----------



## exile

bydand said:


> I noticed the same about Brian.  I tried to push him over the edge, but just wasn't enough I guess.  Will not be long though I bet!



Very close, I think...


----------



## shesulsa

_*et voila!!  Brian has pasties!!*_

_*CONGRATULATIONS, BRIAN!!*_

artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

_*CONGRATULATIONS, BRIAN!!*_

Well I guess that solves the mystery of who would be first him or me...


----------



## exile

Very, very fine!! *Good on ya, Brian!!*  was my, um, instinctive response... 

:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> _*et voila!! Brian has pasties!!*_
> 
> _*CONGRATULATIONS, BRIAN!!*_​
> artyon:artyon:artyon:​


 

way to go Brian


----------



## Lisa

*WHOO HOO!*

*TWO SWINGING PASTIES FOR BRIAN!!!*


*NOW GO PUT THOSE ON AND PLAY IN THE SNOW!!!   *​


----------



## Ping898

artyon:
*NICE JOB BRIAN!!*

:cheers: :highfive:  :cheers:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Brian!!!!
:high5:​


----------



## matt.m

I speak for the Domster, Brian and myself and would like to thank all you cool kids.

BTW, this weekend zDom and DerekHKD have a tournament.  It will be Saturday.


----------



## Ceicei

Hey Brian, congratulations!!!  
This calls for a party!


(one of these days, I'll get my star!)​


----------



## exile

Ceicei said:


> (one of these days, I'll get my star!)



Soon, Ceicei... very soon. 

And then we'll have a _HUGE_ party!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Lisa said:


> *WHOO HOO!*​
> *TWO SWINGING PASTIES FOR BRIAN!!!*​
> 
> *NOW GO PUT THOSE ON AND PLAY IN THE SNOW!!!   *​


 
Now Lisa, how did you know?  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lisa

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Now Lisa, how did you know?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I hope you are wearing more then just the pasties...


----------



## terryl965

Drac needs a pair of patsie can we make that happen real shortly.


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS BRIAN!!!!*


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> *WHOO HOO!*​
> *TWO SWINGING PASTIES FOR BRIAN!!!*​
> 
> *NOW GO PUT THOSE ON AND PLAY IN THE SNOW!!!   *​


 
Now *THAT'S* a visual I didn't need...LOL


----------



## MJS

Congrats Brian! Welcome to the pastie club! LOL!:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BRIAN!!!  OUR NEWEST GOLD- PASTY CLUB MEMBER!*


----------



## Carol

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Brian!!!*


:cheers: :highfive: :cheers:


artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Drac needs a pair of patsie can we make that happen real shortly.



He does, and we can. And won't there be a lot of _really_ awful pastie-jokes when _that_ happens... I can hardly wait!!   

Meanwhile, I'm gonna do my part....


----------



## Kacey

Ceicei said:


> (one of these days, I'll get my star!)​




And this would be the day!!!!  Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!
artyon: :highfive: :high5: :cheers:
​


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> And this would be the day!!!!  Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!



:drinky:  :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool  :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: 

_Told you, Ceicei!!_ Toldya toldya toldya!!! 

Let that Huge Party roll!!!! 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS, CEICEI!!!!  ANOTHER NEW GOLD PASTY MEMBER!*


----------



## bluemtn

I wonder who'll be next to join the super- posters- of quality?!?


----------



## Ceicei

AAAAHHHHH!!!!  
I just leave for a few minutes, and somebody snuck in a star for me!  Thank you, thank you, thank you all!!!​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS, CEICEI!!!! Wear it proudly!!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Ceicei!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl should be next to get her first gold star...


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS CEICEI !!!!*


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats CeiCei!!!*

*About damn time!*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Ceicei!!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> tkdgirl should be next to get her first gold star...



... and _will_ be, Drac, methinks!


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations, Ceicei!*_

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Carol

Ceicei said:


> AAAAHHHHH!!!!
> 
> I just leave for a few minutes, and somebody snuck in a star for me! Thank you, thank you, thank you all!!!​


 
Great Job CeiCei!!  I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> tkdgirl should be next to get her first gold star...


Just so you all know, you can view the reputation ranking by going to  the "Members List" link on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page, and click on the column heading "Reputation."  This will sort the membership here from highest rep to lowest.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Just so you all know, you can view the reputation ranking by going to the "Members List" link on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page, and click on the column heading "Reputation." This will sort the membership here from highest rep to lowest.


 
Thanks...


----------



## morph4me

Looks like Shesulsa is going to be the first to be awarded a triple pastie


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

shesulsa said:


> Just so you all know, you can view the reputation ranking by going to the "Members List" link on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page, and click on the column heading "Reputation." This will sort the membership here from highest rep to lowest.


 
Well that was a cool post!  Wish I could rep you for it and send you over the edge but I have to spread it around or so it says.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

morph4me said:


> Looks like Shesulsa is going to be the first to be awarded a triple pastie


 
That is probably going to happen very, very shortly!


----------



## morph4me

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is probably going to happen very, very shortly!


 
I did my part, for what it's worth, and I'm sure there will be others


----------



## shesulsa

OMG - I'm sorry ... that was not a plea for more rep, folks! You're too nice to me!! 

It's really just an easy way to see who is yet to get their star, that's all. :lol2:


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well that was a cool post! Wish I could rep you for it and send you over the edge but I have to spread it around or so it says.


 
Ditto..I tried also..


----------



## exile

morph4me said:
			
		

> I did my part, for what it's worth, and I'm sure there will be others





Drac said:


> Ditto..I tried also..



And I'm temporarily out of rep for Shesulsa, but will try again when I'm able to... Sorry, Shesulsa, but once this gang gets started, you can't hold it back!   

Besides... the triple pastie jokes should be absolutely hysterical...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Besides... the triple pastie jokes should be absolutely hysterical...


 
Oh I agree 100%...Can't wait...


----------



## matt.m

I put in my 104 cents worth for CC.  So TKD Girl is next.  Gee, time to help a kma'er


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> Just so you all know, you can view the reputation ranking by going to  the "Members List" link on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page, and click on the column heading "Reputation."  This will sort the membership here from highest rep to lowest.



gee, I wonder you told you about that little feature...(ahem..*me*...ahem)   



shesulsa said:


> OMG - I'm sorry ... that was not a plea for more rep, folks! You're too nice to me!!
> 
> It's really just an easy way to see who is yet to get their star, that's all. :lol2:



LOL!  OOOPS!  Too late!


----------



## MA-Caver

Lisa said:


> gee, I wonder you told you about that little feature...(ahem..*me*...ahem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shesulsa *
> OMG - I'm sorry ... that was not a plea for more rep, folks! You're too nice to me!!
> 
> It's really just an easy way to see who is yet to get their star, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  OOOPS!  Too late!
Click to expand...

Well Lisa see! It's YOUR fault... 

I can ding Shesulsa to knock off any reps that she DIDN'T want to get...  but the fear of retailation... <shudders> :uhohh: :anic:


----------



## shesulsa

MA-Caver said:


> I can ding Shesulsa to knock off any reps that she DIDN'T want to get...  but the fear of retailation... <shudders> :uhohh: :anic:


:lfao:


----------



## bydand

Congratulations Shesulsa
*for being the first triple pastie on MT!! And deserving it!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Shesulsa!

:cheers:

artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Whoo Hoo!  Shake it geo!*​


----------



## MJS

DAMN!!3 pasties!!!  Woo Hoo!!!  Way to go Geo!!!!:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

OMFG, Lisa, is that the college video of you your husband told me about?

iratewhe   iratedan   irateton   :lfao:



THANKS, EVERYONE!  Now let's start hitting TKD girl ... and Lisa, so we can make her swing her pasties!


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Shesulsa!!!  Now you can make a complete bikini!  :high5: :cheers: artyon: :highfive:
​


----------



## exile

Dang, that's a pretty sightI'm talking about those three stars all lined up in a row, OK??!!! Terrific,  Shesulsa, you're the pathfinder and inspiration for the rest of us. This thread is so _OUTSTANDING_ these days... OK, on to Lisa and TKDG 

:ultracool :drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :drink2tha :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :ultracool


----------



## Carol

WOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Line those pasties up, girlfriend!!!!!   Congratulations!!


----------



## Carol

WOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Line those pasties up, girlfriend!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO GEO!!!!  THREE PASTIES!!  WOW-  PEOPLE KEEP GETTING THEIR STARS RIGHT AND LEFT!  WHO'S NEXT IN LINE?* 

I keep trying for a star....  Who knows-  I might get one one of these days!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:


> OMFG, Lisa, is that the college video of you your husband told me about?
> 
> iratewhe   iratedan   irateton   :lfao:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS, EVERYONE!  Now let's start hitting TKD girl ... and Lisa, so we can make her swing her pasties!



No....that's from the video you sent me of the meet and greet last year! :uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn

I tried to spread some cheer Lisa's way, but it appears I did not too long ago....  Not to fear!  I'll work on that little detail!


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAYAY GEORGIA!!!!!*


----------



## matt.m

tkdgirl said:


> I tried to spread some cheer Lisa's way, but it appears I did not too long ago.... Not to fear! I'll work on that little detail!


 

I have spread my 104pts to you and Lisa both.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> No....that's from the video you sent me of the meet and greet last year! :uhyeah:


Heh.  If that's me, I'll take it!  

So how much did you pay Cryo? :lol2:


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> Heh. If that's me, I'll take it!
> 
> So how much did you pay Cryo? :lol2:


 

Hey now...what happens at the Meet and Greet, STAYS at the Meet and Greet.


----------



## Ceicei

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey now...what happens at the Meet and Greet, STAYS at the Meet and Greet.



OOOOOOOooooooo... the cat is out of the bag!  Hey, spill it!  Do tell!


----------



## Ceicei

*Congratulations Geo!!!!
Charge on full speed for your fourth!  
*​


----------



## shesulsa

Ceicei said:


> OOOOOOOooooooo... the cat is out of the bag!  Hey, spill it!  Do tell!


Hey ... if we told ya ...


----------



## MJS

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey now...what happens at the Meet and Greet, STAYS at the Meet and Greet.


 
Hmm...all these rumors I'm hearing about last year.  I think I may have to try and get there this year to see for myself.


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS SHESULSA!!! :cheers: LET THE 3 PASTIE JOKES BEGIN*

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

MJS said:


> Hmm...all these rumors I'm hearing about last year. I think I may have to try and get there this year to see for myself.


 
Yes I think you must.


----------



## bluemtn

MJS said:


> Hmm...all these rumors I'm hearing about last year. I think I may have to try and get there this year to see for myself.


 

I know I have plans on going!!!


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> I know I have plans on going!!!


 
It would so ROCK to see you there!


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> It would so ROCK to see you there!


 

I really can't wait!


----------



## bluemtn

Oh my...  I'm really sad.  It appears on a thread that I started to celebrate Gold Pasties, I forgot someone....

*CONGRATULATIONS MATT!!!!  *


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Congrats, Shesulsa!!! Now you can make a complete bikini! :high5: :cheers: artyon: :highfive:​


 
I'd buy THAT for a Dollar..CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS SHESULSA!!! :cheers: LET THE 3 PASTIE JOKES BEGIN*
> 
> artyon: artyon:


 

Well now you have the complete outfit, your belly dancing career my begin


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well now you have the complete outfit, your belly dancing career my begin


 
Maybe she'll dance at the next MT Meet and Greet...HOOO Baby..I am so there..


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Maybe she'll dance at the next MT Meet and Greet...HOOO Baby..I am so there..


 

Great!! Then we can post pictures in After Dark and anounce it and watch supporting membership go through the roof.:ultracool


----------



## exile

MJS said:
			
		

> Hmm...all these rumors I'm hearing about last year. I think I may have to try and get there this year to see for myself.



Has this event been planned yet? Any details?


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Has this event been planned yet? Any details?


 

Not yet but will be shortly I'm sure


----------



## MJS

exile said:


> Has this event been planned yet? Any details?


 
I think its still in the works.  Bob will most likely post it when a date is set.


----------



## exile

MJS said:


> I think its still in the works.  Bob will most likely post it when a date is set.



_Excellent!!_ Thanks, Mikedefinitely want to keep a window open in my calendar for that...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Georgia!!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Well deserved. 
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:  :asian:
​


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Great!! Then we can post pictures in After Dark and anounce it and watch supporting membership go through the roof.:ultracool


 
Naw I rather see it live and *IN PERSON*..I've saving up my dollars bills to buy a lap dance...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Naw I rather see it live and *IN PERSON*..I've saving up my dollars bills to buy a lap dance...


 
:tantrum: Always thinking of yourself. Here I am trying to get more supporting members, but do you want to help, NOOOO!! you just want your lapdance. Did you even think that you can have a lapdance and take pictures too? Selfish, I'm very disappointed.:whip:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> :tantrum: Always thinking of yourself. Here I am trying to get more supporting members, but do you want to help, NOOOO!! you just want your lapdance. Did you even think that you can have a lapdance and take pictures too? Selfish, I'm very disappointed.:whip:


 

well he is the prince of darkness, what else but thinking of himself should he do


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Did you even think that you can have a lapdance and take pictures too? Selfish, I'm very disappointed.:whip:


 
 Well Excuuuuuusemeee!!!Somehow I don't think my mind would be on taking pictures



terryl965 said:


> well he is the prince of darkness, what else but thinking of himself should he do


 
Thanks Terry..I'll buy a lap dance for you...


----------



## Drac

I can see it now..Pasties and a g-string, beer and a shot..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I can see it now..Pasties and a g-string, beer and a shot..


 

now that would be a great night


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Well Excuuuuuusemeee!!!Somehow I don't think my mind would be on taking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Terry..I'll buy a lap dance for you...


 

ok I will remember that


----------



## Drac

Next up we gotta push Jade over the edge into her 2nd Star ..

Imagine all the ladies proudly displaying their pasties at the meet and greet.....Be still my beating heart..


----------



## Drac

I tried..Nothing happened..Must take alot for that 2nd Star..


----------



## Ping898

Drac said:


> Imagine all the ladies proudly displaying their pasties at the meet and greet.....Be still my beating heart..


 

Um...nothing against Jade or Geo....but I would prefer to see some of the...um...gentlemen display their pasties :uhyeah:


----------



## morph4me

Ping898 said:


> Um...nothing against Jade or Geo....but I would prefer to see some of the...um...gentlemen display their pasties :uhyeah:


 

  Uh, which of the men with pasties are you calling gentlemen??


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Next up we gotta push Jade over the edge into her 2nd Star ..



I've tried, but it wasn't enough, and I'm out of rep for her for a bit... by which time someone else will have managed to up the ante by the right amount. Sigh... I can't seem to get the timing of this thing right!


----------



## Ping898

morph4me said:


> Uh, which of the men with pasties are you calling gentlemen??


preferably the cute ones...


----------



## shesulsa

*Congratulations to Jade Tigress
on her DOUBLE PASTIES!!!*
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Whoo Hoo!  Go Jade Go!*

*Swing those Pasties!*​


----------



## Drac

Ping898 said:


> Um...nothing against Jade or Geo....but I would prefer to see some of the...um...gentlemen display their pasties :uhyeah:


 
I promise to wear mine with my cape and a smile...LOL


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to Jade * artyon:artyon:artyon:

About bloody time too...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Jade!


----------



## exile

*Wonderful, Pam!!!!!* I love it!!

Congratulations on your second star!! 

:cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JADE!!!!*


----------



## Lisa

Ping898 said:


> Um...nothing against Jade or Geo....but I would prefer to see some of the...um...gentlemen display their pasties :uhyeah:





Drac said:


> I promise to wear mine with my cape and a smile...LOL



:lfao:

That could be MT's fundraiser!  Drac in a cape and a smile!


----------



## morph4me

Lisa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> That could be MT's fundraiser! Drac in a cape and a smile!


 
 :barf:    

Nothing personal Drac


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> That could be MT's fundraiser!  Drac in a cape and a smile!



Hmmmm, I dunno... a Dark Lord's smile is fearsome to behold... it's the fangs... -vampfeed-


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO JADE ON YOUR 2ND. PASTY!!*


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAYAY JT!!!!!:boing2: :boing2: :cheers: artyon: :highfive: *


----------



## terryl965

Very well done Jade just so you know it is not a popularity contest for I would not have any. You really deserve it as does everyone that has put all there extra time into this great site.


----------



## Carol

*YAAAY Jade!!!*


*RAWR!!!!*

artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

OMG you guys! I'm gonna cry. Thank you. *sniff* You're all the best.


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congrats, Jade!!!!
:highfive: :cheers: :high5:
​


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Jade!!!!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations Jade and Georgia! Two's and threes!!!*


----------



## Kreth

I'm not scared of you multi-star people. You hit like girls!


----------



## Carol

Kreth said:


> I'm not scared of you multi-star people. You hit like girls!


 
Yeah, and we pack, too.


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> I'm not scared of you multi-star people. You hit like girls!


Thank you.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> :barf:
> 
> Nothing personal Drac


 

I agree..100%...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Sigh... I can't seem to get the timing of this thing right!


 
You ain't the only one...


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> That could be MT's fundraiser! Drac in a cape and a smile!


 
How can you clap and puke at the same time???:barf:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> How can you clap and puke at the same time???:barf:


 

I was doing it the other day


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I was doing it the other day


 

LOL....I thought that was posting and puking??????


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> LOL....I thought that was posting and puking??????


 

Ok all three then


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

You guy's are hillarious!


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> You ain't the only one...



I think it would be great if admin changed the rules so that everyone got... let's say, one double or triple repping priviledge a year. So that when one of  your particularly good MT pals was on the verge of a major advancement, you could have pleasure of being the one to send them over the barrier, just that one time. Any chance of that happening, you think? (nudge nudge, wink wink)


----------



## Kacey

Kreth said:


> I'm not scared of you multi-star people. You hit like girls!



Thanks!  Although unlike Carol, I don't pack... but I do break concrete with my hands!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Any chance of that happening, you think? (nudge nudge, wink wink)


 
Naw, not that it's not a good idea...Some supporters of some of the trolls that have been banned could use it to keep them around..There would have to be a long list on conditions, and Bob doesn't need another headache...


----------



## Drac

Lisa is NEXT UP for a star...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Naw, not that it's not a good idea...Some supporters of some of the trolls that have been banned could use it to keep them around..There would have to be a long list on conditions, and Bob doesn't need another headache...



Dang, you're right, Drac. Too bad... I just can't seem to get the _oomph_ I need at the right time. Besides, it wouldn't work the way I wanted: if we started being able to do that, Shesulsa, Lisa, Kacey and the rest of the multiple star gang could bump anyone they wanted up to a new star in one go...  :wink1: I'm just going to have to get lucky, I guess.


----------



## mrhnau

Drac said:


> Lisa is NEXT UP for a star...


I think UpNorthKyosos is due his


----------



## bluemtn

I don't know... There are a few people coming up to achieving stardom.  We shall see who gets there first.


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> Dang, you're right, Drac. Too bad... I just can't seem to get the _oomph_ I need at the right time. Besides, it wouldn't work the way I wanted: if we started being able to do that, Shesulsa, Lisa, Kacey and the rest of the multiple star gang could bump anyone they wanted up to a new star in one go...  :wink1: I'm just going to have to get lucky, I guess.



It's not luck... it's talent!    Except in my case - then it's just people being nice to me!


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> It's not luck... it's talent!    Except in my case - then it's just people being nice to me!



What I mean is, the luck part is getting the timing right so I get to be the one to give someone a star. I've never gotten to do that!! :vu:


----------



## bydand

*WooHoo!! Congratulations Upnorthkyosa!!*

That was cool!  First time I was able to bump somebody over the edge.


----------



## Carol

*Congratulations, John!!! *
*artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: *
*:highfive::highfive::highfive:*​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS UPNORTHKYOSA !!!
*


----------



## Kacey

*WooHoo!! Congratulations Upnorthkyosa!!
and you too, bydand!!!
*​


----------



## Ping898

*WaHoo!! Congratz Upnorthkyosa!!!!!!*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Jade and Upnorth!!!


----------



## exile

Congratulation, UpNKy!! 

:drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Upnorthkyosa!!
*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS UPNORTHKYOSA !!!*

:cheers: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1: :highfive:


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> I think UpNorthKyosos is due his


 
You aint too far behind yourself...


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations mrhnau!!*


----------



## bydand

Drac said:


> You aint too far behind yourself...



And it looks like you are getting close to number two as well.

I don't now about that though, a Creature of the noght with Pasties.  Something inherently wrong with that I would suspect.  

Although after working some of the nightclubs it sounds like you have, you would have the best ideas of the proper application of them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS UPNORTHKYOSA !*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations mrhnau!*


----------



## exile

Congratulations, mrhnauyet another star is born!!

:drinky: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :drinky:


----------



## Makalakumu

Thanks Everyone!  The last few weeks have been interesting for me.  I'm glad you enjoyed my posts!


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> I don't now about that though, a Creature of the night with Pasties. Something inherently wrong with that I would suspect. Although after working some of the nightclubs it sounds like you have, you would have the best ideas of the proper application of them.


\

Wait until it happens..The posts will be quotable OR will short out the censor hardware...


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, mrhnau!!!
:cheers: :highfive: :high5: artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> Congrats, mrhnau!!!
> :cheers: :highfive: :high5: artyon:​


 

I agree with Kacey


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations mrhnau!
*_ artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

:highfive:​


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> You aint too far behind yourself...


 
*Congratulations mrhnau!!*
*See what'd I tell ya..*


----------



## Carol

HEY NOW!!
Congratulations, MrHnau!!
artyon: artyon:
:highfive::highfive:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations mrhnau!!!*


----------



## mrhnau

Thanks guys  I solemnly swear to put this pasty to good use :angel:

hehehe...


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> Thanks guys  I solemnly swear to put this pasty to good use :angel:
> 
> hehehe...



...um... OK.... uhhh...define _good_.


----------



## Ping898

*:highfive: Congratz mrhnau!!!* :boing1: :boing1: :boing1:


----------



## Lisa

Wow.

A girl goes away for a day and look what happens...

*Congrats mrhnau and upnorthkyosa!

Well deserved, most definitely!*​


----------



## exile

*I DID IT!!! 

I got Drac his second gold star!!!! I saw it happen---one click and bang, there it was!!!!
*​
I'm gonna start crying.... :wink1: :wink1: :wink1:


----------



## Drac

Tremble in fear mortals..*Dracula *the Prince of Darkness and Lord of the Vampires *NOW* has pasties....*Thanks exhile for pushing me over the edge*


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Tremble in fear mortals..*Dracula *the Prince of Darkness and Lord of the Vampires *NOW* has pasties....*Thanks exhile for pushing me over the edge*


 


You were ALWAYS over the edge, Drac......but in a good way....Mwaaaahaaaahaaaahaaa!!!!


Congratulations!!!  


:highfive:  :highfive:  :highfive:  :highfive:   :highfive:  :highfive:  :highfive:


----------



## MJS

Congrats MrH and congrats to Drac as well!!!  He's now a proud member of the pastie club!!!


----------



## Drac

Now when I flap over to Carol's house I'll wear my black cape and my pasties..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Tremble in fear mortals..*Dracula *the Prince of Darkness and Lord of the Vampires *NOW* has pasties....*Thanks exhile for pushing me over the edge*



*Whooooooooa.... Fear THIS!!!*

But meanwhile, let's _par-tay!!!_

Well done, Dracyou're a credit to Dark Lords everywhere! 

:drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers: -vampfeed- -vampfeed- :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Drac!!!!  :highfive: :cheers: :high5:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Drac it could not have happened to a better *lord of the night*!


----------



## Drac

Thanks EVERYBODY....


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Now when I flap over to Carol's house I'll wear my black cape and my pasties..


 
Well Drac, when I said I just love a guy that wears a uniform, that wasn't quite what I had in mind


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Well Drac, when I said I just love a guy that wears a uniform, that wasn't quite what I had in mind


 
What if I wear my bowtie????


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> What if I wear my bowtie????


 
Holy Tucker Carlson Flashbacks Batman!!   

Drac, I'd say just be yer own bad self, but knowing you, you'd really be yer own baaaaaaaaaad self.


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Drac on your pasties!!*

Dark Lords rule you know!!


----------



## Ping898

*Congratz Drac on your second pasty!!*


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC ON YOUR DOUBLE PASTIES!!!*

*AND....  Let's not forget...*

*CONGRATULATIONS ALSO TO UPNORTH ON HIS FIRST PASTY!!!!*


----------



## bluemtn

*OH!  MRH GOT HIS FIRST AS WELL!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC!!!!! A fine addition to the double pastie contingent  artyon: :drinky: artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Drac!*

*Well Done, oh Prince of Darkness!*​


----------



## Drac

Thanks Everyone!!!...I will also wear them when riding my Harley...What a sight,me tooling down the highway with my black leather vest and pasties...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> I will also wear them when riding my Harley...What a sight,me tooling down the highway with my black leather vest and pasties...



Eeeuuuwww.... ow, my eyes... oh, the shame of it... :barf:


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Thanks Everyone!!!...I will also wear them when riding my Harley...What a sight,me tooling down the highway with my black leather vest and pasties...




oooooOOOOOOOoooo Baby!  You sure know what the ladies like! :lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

SO ... anybody besides me notice another certain individual who is close to three stars?  Hm?

Not _LISA_ that _LISA_ I'm _LISA_ naming _LISA_ names _LISA_ or _LISA_ using _LISA_ any _LISA_ subliminal _LISA_ programming _LISA_ or _LISA_ anything _LISA_ like _LISA_ that ... :angel:


----------



## bydand

shesulsa said:


> SO ... anybody besides me notice another certain individual who is close to three stars?  Hm?
> 
> Not _LISA_ that _LISA_ I'm _LISA_ naming _LISA_ names _LISA_ or _LISA_ using _LISA_ any _LISA_ subliminal _LISA_ programming _LISA_ or _LISA_ anything _LISA_ like _LISA_ that ... :angel:



Ah, very close she is!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:


> SO ... anybody besides me notice another certain individual who is close to three stars? Hm?
> 
> Not _LISA_ that _LISA_ I'm _LISA_ naming _LISA_ names _LISA_ or _LISA_ using _LISA_ any _LISA_ subliminal _LISA_ programming _LISA_ or _LISA_ anything _LISA_ like _LISA_ that ... :angel:


 
*ME?*

*Seriously, though, congratulations to UPNORTHKYOSA on obtaining his first, well earned, STAR!!!*


----------



## bluemtn

I think I might be able to help *LISA *her out, if you're talking about the same person I'm thinking of...  *LISA* Subliminal messages?  I don't understand what you're hinting at!  I also noticed a couple others on their way to a 2nd star as well!


----------



## mrhnau

Hey! I got it for her! WOO!
Congrats Lisa! yay!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

mrhnau said:


> Hey! I got it for her! WOO!
> Congrats Lisa! yay!


 
Now we need to get TKDGirl hers...


----------



## Ping898

*YAY LISA!!!!!!  YOU RULE!!!  *​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Lisa you rock!




Even if it is your fault!


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!  Congratulations, Lisa!!!!  Another bikini!!!
:cheers: :highfive: artyon: 
​


----------



## terryl965

_Drac you are the man and Lisa you are the one we all look to for direction Congrats to both of you_​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LISA!!  YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR OTHER PASTY!!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations Lisa for getting your third!*

_When does Shesulsa get her FOURTH?_


----------



## bluemtn

She got her 3rd recently, and I'm wondering when you'll get your 2nd Jonathan!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS LISA!!!* artyon:


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Lisa!!*


----------



## exile

Another star in Lisa's firmament??!! Congratulations, kiddo

*OK, EH!!??*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

The light is too dazzling!!!


----------



## matt.m

yeah lisa


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Lisa for her 3rd and to JR for his 2nd!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Lisa

Thanks everyone!  Much appreciated. You are all too kind too me, really.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Congrats Lisa and Jonathan!


----------



## exile

*I've struck againTKDGirl is now a STAR!!!!*​
    !!!!!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TKDGIRL!!!*


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS TKDGIRL!!!!* 

Wahhh, I wanted to bring her across.....Exhile is 2 for 2 now....


----------



## Ping898

*CONGRATZ TKDGIRL!!! *

*Well Deserved!!!*​


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TKDGIRL!!!!*
> 
> Wahhh, I wanted to bring her across.....Exhile is 2 for 2 now....



Hey Drac, nothing to despair aboutthere's lots to go around! I'm just glad that my bad timing didn't turn out to be a permanent curse! But there are some fine people coming up for their first star and a lot of activity among you multistar virtuosos, so I'm sure you'll beat me to the punch plenty of times up the line, eh?


----------



## Drac

Lisa's Got 3 Pasties, Lisa's Got 3 Pasties...CONGRADULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Drac

Congradulations to J.R. on his Pasties...


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Wow! Lot's of pasties popping up around here! Congrats to Jonathan, Lisa, and TKDgirl!!! WooHoo! 


*​


----------



## Ceicei

Congratulations to everyone who just got a gold star!!!  There's a lot out there, and apparently more coming soon.  Isn't MartialTalk great!!!????

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac

Ceicei said:


> Isn't MartialTalk great!!!????
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Truer word were never posted Ceicei...


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats TKDgirl and Jonathan Randall!  *

*Well Deserved!*​


----------



## Carol

Holy Cow!   I turn away from this thread for just a second and....wow...

Congrats to Lisa for her 3 stars

Congrats to Jonathan for his 2 stars

Congrats to TKDGirl for her 1st star

3...2...1...Blastoff!!!   Congrats to everyone for making MT a great place to be!!  :asian:

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Holy Cow! I turn away from this thread for just a second and....wow...
> 
> Congrats to Lisa for her 3 stars
> 
> Congrats to TKDGirl for her 1st star
> 
> 3...2...1...Blastoff!!! Congrats to everyone for making MT a great place to be!! :asian:
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon:


 

I'm gonna go blind staring at all these lovely females with pasties...


----------



## Ping898

*CONGRATZ Jonathan!!!* 
These Stars are just taking off!!!​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congrats TKDgirl and Jonathan Randall!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JONATHAN RANDALL !!!*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> I'm gonna go blind staring at all these lovely females with pasties...


 

Please Drac, take care of your eyes, only stare until you need glasses:wink2:


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, JR and TKDGirl!!!!
:high5:  :cheers:  artyon:  :highfive:
​


----------



## MJS

Congrats TKDGirl!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

Hey Jonathanjust realized you're in a double star system!! 

*Well done!*

:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## Carol

*And Congratulations to my favorite vampire!!*

*DRAC*

*Now has two pasties!*

*artyon: artyon: artyon:*
*:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:*​


----------



## MA-Caver

A vampire with pasties... now there's something... I'd NOT want to see...  

CONGRATULATIONS DRAC! JR and TKD Girl! Well deserved!


----------



## terryl965

_way to go tkdgirl and Johnathon_​


----------



## bluemtn

*YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT I ACTUALLY GOT A PASTY?  COOL!  CONGRATULATIONS TO JONATHAN RANDALL FOR HIS #2 ALSO!!!!  MY!  ISN'T MT THE GREATEST?!*


----------



## bluemtn

I'm sorry guys, but I'm picturing men in pasties, and voyuer- type (sp?) music playing in the background.  That's just BAD!


----------



## exile

tkdgirl said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I'm picturing men in pasties, and voyuer- type (sp?) music playing in the background.  That's just BAD!



Tsk tsk tsk!! `Shame be on her who wickedness thinks' (*sickeningly pious music playing in background*)  

_Told_ you it was going to come to you any time now!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Drac!!! 
*   
​


----------



## Lisa

*Double Pasties for Exile!*​


----------



## Carol

SWEEEET!!!  


Way to Go  Exile!!!!!!


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Exile!*


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, exile!!!  
I wanted to be the one to put you over the top - I tried, but it must have been whoever was after me!
:cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Great job, Exile!*


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:


> I wanted to be the one to put you over the top - I tried, but it must have been whoever was after me!
> ​



wonder who that could have been? :angel:


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Jonathan!! *

I think I missed saying it earlier.


----------



## exile

Hey my fantastic MT friendsa big _*THANK YOU!!!*_ for your friendshipit means a lot to me...

And in case there's any question: those are shuriken!! No-miss, gold _throwing_ stars!! And that's my story!!!   ...

I mean it... thank you, so much... :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bydand said:


> *Congratulations Jonathan!! *
> 
> I think I missed saying it earlier.


 
Thank you - and thanks to all my MT friends!


----------



## Drac

Double Pasties for Exile!!!!!.About bloody time..Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

_Congrats exile_​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE!!!  *

*You're in great company*


----------



## exile

Thanks again, guys!! It's all your doing, you know... my round as usual in the Urusai later?? (virtual rounds at the Urusai to be cashed out in real time at the May combat hapkido gig ... )

You are _GOOD GUYS_, no question about it!!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Urusai to be cashed out in real time at the May combat hapkido gig ... )
> 
> You are _GOOD GUYS_, no question about it!!


 
HEY Father Greek,Belly up to the bar exhile's buying..I'll have the seminar ALL the seminar infor posted next month...Sorry off topic...


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAY EXILE!!! *​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Exile has pastie*s*!!! Woohoo! Way to go my friend!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

_​


----------



## mrhnau

Way to go Drac and Exile! Woot!


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> HEY Father Greek,Belly up to the bar exhile's buying..



Sure, why not? The more the merrier, IMO... :cheers: :cheers:



Drac said:


> I'll have the seminar ALL the seminar infor posted next month...Sorry off topic...



But cool anyway!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Drac and Exile!!!  Well deserved!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOHOO!!! WAY TO GO EXILE ON YOUR 2ND PASTY!!*


----------



## exile

Thanks for your kind congrats, MJS and TKDGirl... but hearken unto some excellent good news:

* I'VE TIPPED DON ROLEY INTO DOUBLE STARDOM!!! AND ABOUT TIME!!!! *​
Well done, Don!!! :ninja: :ninja: :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :cheers: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> Thanks for your kind congrats, MJS and TKDGirl... but hearken unto some excellent good news:
> 
> * I'VE TIPPED DON ROLEY INTO DOUBLE STARDOM!!! AND ABOUT TIME!!!! *​



Exile, I find your choice of what to post in a huge font and bright color interesting, to say the least!

Congratulations, Don!!!!!​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Don!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Don!!*​
Well deserved.


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Don Roley!*

*WhooHoo!*

*What do Ninjas do with double pasties? *​


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:


> *What do Ninjas do with double pasties? *​



*A suggestion, Lisa ... duck.*

*CONGRATULATIONS TO 
HIS ROLEYNESS!!
*:highfive::drink2tha:ninja:artyon::asian::asian::asian:artyon::ninja::drink2tha:highfive:
​


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Don!!* 



Lisa said:


> *What do Ninjas do with double pasties? *[/SIZE][/center]


 
Tell us PLEASE....


----------



## Ceicei

Drac said:


> *Congratulations Don!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us PLEASE....



Congratulations!!!!!​I suppose ninjas will use those double pasties as throwing stars??  What's your target, Don, now that you have a pair?


----------



## Carol

Ceicei said:


> I suppose ninjas will use those double pasties as throwing stars?? What's your target, Don, now that you have a pair?


 
Don Roley has always had a pair.     

:redcaptur


----------



## Jonathan Randall

exile said:


> Thanks for your kind congrats, MJS and TKDGirl... but hearken unto some excellent good news:
> 
> * I'VE TIPPED DON ROLEY INTO DOUBLE STARDOM!!! AND ABOUT TIME!!!! *​
> Well done, Don!!! :ninja: :ninja: :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :cheers: :ninja: :ninja:


 
Congratulations, dog!

Congratulations, Don.

Used to be it took a year or two to get your first gold pip. Now it takes less time to get a gold star! Still, I like them. Give me a third one, please...


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:


> *What do Ninjas do with double pasties?*


They become Ninja Pasties... OF DEATH!



:uhyeah:


----------



## Ping898

Congratz Don!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

congrats Don​


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> They become Ninja Pasties... OF DEATH!
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Dipped in poison and thrown like shriken????


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS DON!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congratulations Don!! 
 Well deserved! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian: :asian: :asian:
_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS DON!*


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats Don!


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Dipped in poison and thrown like shriken????


Except with no hands...


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Except with no hands...


 
Now THAT's a visual I didn't need..Oh the nightmare I'll have..Thanks!!!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO DON!!! *


artyon:


----------



## Don Roley

Kreth said:


> They become Ninja Pasties... OF DEATH!



Oh great... like I am ever going to live that down. I might as well go with the joke. If I ever figure out how to change the title I have under my name from "martial talk senior master" to something else, I think I will change it to "holder of the ninja patsies of death.":uhyeah: 

Thanks for the words of congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Drac

Don Roley said:


> holder of the ninja patsies of death.":uhyeah:


 
Excellent....Editing you name / title is done in the User CP..Simply click on "Edit Profile" and scroll down..It will show your current title and there is a box for a new one...


----------



## Don Roley

Drac said:


> Excellent....Editing you name / title is done in the User CP..Simply click on "Edit Profile" and scroll down..It will show your current title and there is a box for a new one...



Can't find it. Strange. It is only for supporting members now?


----------



## Drac

Don Roley said:


> Can't find it. Strange. It is only for supporting members now?


 

Not really sure..Click user CP..On the left hand side of screen there are a list of options..Does yours show Edit Profile??? If it does click on it..The first box contains the Registration Required Information..The second box is titled Optional Information..If you scroll down SLOWLY you should see your current title..Below that there is a box fotr you to type in your new title...Problems ALERT Bob Hibbard...


----------



## Kreth

Don Roley said:


> Can't find it. Strange. It is only for supporting members now?


Yeah, you have to be a supporting member to use a custom title.


----------



## Drac

Don Roley said:


> Can't find it. Strange. It is only for supporting members now?


 


Kreth said:


> Yeah, you have to be a supporting member to use a custom title.


 

Sorry, didn't know...


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Sorry, didn't know...


No biggie. Here's the link that explains the Supporting Member benefits.


----------



## matt.m

Hey all,

You know I think that IcemanSK should be next in line for his star.  I have always liked the guys posts and found him to be a good guy.

Who's with me.  I just repped him with my 106 pts.


----------



## Drac

matt.m said:


> Hey all,
> 
> You know I think that IcemanSK should be next in line for his star. I have always liked the guys posts and found him to be a good guy.
> 
> Who's with me. I just repped him with my 106 pts.


 
Ditto..I tried to "push" him over a while ago..No such luck...


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Tshadowchaser on his gold star!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congrats to Tshadowchaser!!!!!*


----------



## exile

*Congratulations, Tshadowchaser!!* :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:


----------



## Ping898

*:highfive:Congratz Tshadowchaser!!*:highfive:​


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Tshadowchaser!!*
:highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TSHADOWCHASER!!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Sheldon!!!! WooHoo!​


----------



## bluemtn

matt.m said:


> Hey all,
> 
> You know I think that IcemanSK should be next in line for his star. I have always liked the guys posts and found him to be a good guy.
> 
> Who's with me. I just repped him with my 106 pts.


 

I thought so, too!  I gave him 110 not too long ago...


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOHOO!!!  WAY TO GO TSHADOWCHASER!*


----------



## Lisa

*Hey Sheldon!  Congrats!*​


----------



## Carol

*Congratulations Sheldon!*

*artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Sheldon! About time!*


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thanks 
I was in no hurry being old and slow :cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats tshadowchaser!!!!Welcome to the pastie club...*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congrats tshadowchaser!*


----------



## matt.m

yes congrats sheldon....well deserved.


----------



## MA-Caver

Atta boy Luther!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sometime today I got enough to get my second Pastie. 

Thank you everyone I could not have done it with out you all.


----------



## MJS

Awesome!! Congrats Rich!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congrats, Rich!!!!
:cheers: artyon: :highfive:​


----------



## exile

_*Attaboy, Rich!*_

:cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS RICH!!!*


----------



## Ping898

*Wahoo! Congratz Rich!!*​ artyon: ​


----------



## bydand

*Congrats tshadowchaser!*


----------



## bydand

*CONGRATULATIONS RICH!!!*


----------



## Don Roley

I honestly think that both Rich and Tshadowchaser should have gotten their honors a long time before I did. The fact that they didn't kind of shows that they were willing to take unpopular opinions and stances more than I was and I think their courage should be recognized.


----------



## Lisa

*RICH!*

*CONGRATS PASTY MAN!*​


----------



## terryl965

_*Rich will look good in those patsys*_​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS RICH!!!* Wear them with pride....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Rich!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Rich Parsons said:


> Sometime today I got enough to get my second Pastie.
> 
> Thank you everyone I could not have done it with out you all.



Ya look good in pasties Rich! 
 
Congrats! 
​


----------



## shesulsa

Don Roley said:


> I honestly think that both Rich and Tshadowchaser should have gotten their honors a long time before I did. The fact that they didn't kind of shows that they were willing to take unpopular opinions and stances more than I was and I think their courage should be recognized.



Not to bash Rich or Tshadow in ANY way, but ... I dunno about that.  You stick your neck out quite a bit in your art section and take hits from others who have nothing to gripe about but want to push an alternative agenda instead of good conversation.

But all three of you have the kind of time, experience and training some of us pine for.  This kind of knowledge is an asset to a board like this and a great mine for people who still value and seek out traditional training.

Kudos to ALL of you.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Don Roley said:


> I honestly think that both Rich and Tshadowchaser should have gotten their honors a long time before I did. The fact that they didn't kind of shows that they were willing to take unpopular opinions and stances more than I was and I think their courage should be recognized.


 

Don,

I will be honest. I think I just piss off more people lately then you. You have been constant in your opinions. Recently I have decided to just let certain things fly. So the change is change to some. I also do not always convey my point clearly so it requires a second post or two to clarify, which takes away form the value of a single well stated post.  

Ah to keep learning.


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> Not to bash Rich or Tshadow in ANY way, but ... I dunno about that. You stick your neck out quite a bit in your art section and take hits from others who have nothing to gripe about but want to push an alternative agenda instead of good conversation.
> 
> But all three of you have the kind of time, experience and training some of us pine for. This kind of knowledge is an asset to a board like this and a great mine for people who still value and seek out traditional training.
> 
> Kudos to ALL of you.
> 
> :asian:


 
Me A traditionalist? That was actually one of the hardest things about my training, for me to accept. I am open minded. I do not think knowledge and or skills are limited to a culture or single art. I think the individual means or drives more than an art does. Yet, in the end the arts I do teach are both FMA's and I have been and will continue to try to preserve them. So, I guess I am a traditionalist. One never knows where they will find a place to learn about themselves.


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO RICH! ANOTHER DOUBLE- PASTIES MEMBER!*

artyon:


----------



## Drac

What a corus line we dbl pasties guys will make at the next Meet and Greet..Bring your cameras and some barf bags...LOL.....


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> What a corus line we dbl pasties guys will make at the next Meet and Greet..Bring your cameras and some barf bags...LOL.....



I can't bear to think about it... :uhohh:

Maybe we can do something else instead? How about: you're obligated to buy as many rounds as you have stars (Carol gets popcorn instead! :wink1, so two stars, you buy two rounds, three stars, you buy three... etc. 

By then, of course, Shesulsa and Lisa will have eight stars or so each, so we can coast the whole night on their tab, eh?


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> What a corus line we dbl pasties guys will make at the next Meet and Greet..Bring your cameras and some barf bags...LOL.....


 
I can't wait!  I'll make sure to have extra memory cards or film- whichever I use at that moment.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Rich!*


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Maybe we can do something else instead? How about: you're obligated to buy as many rounds as you have stars (Carol gets popcorn instead! :wink1, so two stars, you buy two rounds, three stars, you buy three... etc.


 
I can live with that...



			
				exhile said:
			
		

> By then, of course, Shesulsa and Lisa will have eight stars or so each, so we can coast the whole night on their tab, eh?


 
I can REALLY live with that ,until the pictures Bob takes with his usual flair winds up in the hands of Internal Affairs..Then I'll be in deep doo-doo...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I can live with that...
> 
> 
> 
> I can REALLY live with that ,until the pictures Bob takes with his usual flair winds up in the hands of Internal Affairs..Then I'll be in deep doo-doo...



My advice: bring a Hallowe'e mask or two to the bash, and slip one on every time he flashes his camera in a menacing way. That way, you can always claim you were back in your hotel room virtuously studying _The Art of War_, and you have no clue who that guy with the vampire mask at the bar was...


----------



## Carol

Hey Rich, you're famous! AGAIN! :lol2:

*Congratulations!!*
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

Oh my gosh....my first time giving a star!!


BushidoMartialArts now has a star!! 

Congratulations Jason!!
:highfive: :highfive:
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Jason!!*​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!!!:cheers: :drinky:  *


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Bushiomartialarts!*

*AKA*

*Newbie Pastie Boy!*

*artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## exile

*Congrats, BushidoMartialArts!!!!*

Always use your new gold throwing star for Good!

:cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*WooHoo!* 
*Congrats Bushiomartialarts!*

*artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats from this corner as well bushidomartialarts!


----------



## Ping898

*:cheers: CONGRATZ*
*BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!!!:cheers: *


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS! *artyon:

I jus


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Good job BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!


----------



## exile

Hey folksplease welcome the latest member of the Order of the Gold Throwing Star

*Congratulations and well done, Morph4me!!*

:drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO G0 MORPH!!! *artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Morph and Bushido on your stars!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations morph4me!!!
 Well deserved!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:
*

*​


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Morph4me!  Well done!*​


----------



## Ping898

*artyon:
Congratz Morph4me! *
artyon:​


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Morph4me !!*​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to bushidomartialarts and morph4me on your entry into the gold pasty club! 
:cheers: artyon: :highfive:
Sorry I'm a little late, Jason - I was out of town for the weekend.
​


----------



## morph4me

I can't believe it, I got a star and gave one in the same day

*CONGRATULATIONS KACEY, ON YOUR THIRD PASTY !!!!*

artyon: artyon: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS KACEY, ON YOUR THIRD PASTY !!!!

*  :high5:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bydand on your double pasties!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Kacey said:


> Congratulations to bushidomartialarts and morph4me on your entry into the gold pasty club!
> :cheers: artyon: :highfive:
> Sorry I'm a little late, Jason - I was out of town for the weekend.​


 

Ditto here!

Congratulations, Kacey, as well! Great job!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

*Great job Morph!!!  Congrats*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Bydand!*


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Kacey on #3!!*​


----------



## Lisa

Oh My!

This place moves fast!

*Congrats Bydand on Doubles!

Congrats Kacey on triples!*​


----------



## bydand

*Thanks everybody! * 

*Morph4me*, thanks for the final push over the top.


----------



## morph4me

bydand said:


> *Thanks everybody! *
> 
> *Morph4me*, thanks for the final push over the top.


 
I pushed you over too??? that's two in one day, WOW!!

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BECOMING A MEMBER 
OF THE DOUBLE PASTY CONTINGENT!!!!
*


----------



## dubljay

Congrats on the double bydand... you better start practicing your twirling :mst:


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all very much!  :asian:


----------



## dubljay

Holy hell 3 Kacey!  wow congrats


----------



## exile

*Vive les trois, Kacey!!*

:ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulaions Kacey and Bydand!!!
 Well earned. 
:asian: :asian: :asian:
​


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAYAY Kacey and Bydand!!​*


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Bydand for his 2nd and to Kacey for her 3rd!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO KACEY!  ANOTHER 3- STAR MEMBER!* artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BYDAND ON YOUR 2ND STAR!*


----------



## terryl965

Way to go Kacey and bydand ou two deserve it.:angel: :uhyeah:


----------



## exile

_*How did I miss that?????*_

*Well done, Scott!! Welcome to the Double Gilded Shuriken Club!*

:drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## Drac

Congrats Morph!!!


----------



## Drac

*Congrats BYDAND ON YOUR 2ND STAR!*


----------



## Drac

Kacey's got the Gold Star bikini..Hoooyaaa!!! Congrats


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats to everyone... whoo hoo!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS LAST FEARNER!!!!!*


----------



## exile

Ah, at last! Been waiting for this...

*CONGRATULATIONS, Master Eisenhart!!!!!*

:cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :highfive:  :ultracool :ultracool :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Last Ferner!*


*Do we call you Master Pastie now? 

:uhyeah:*
​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Last Fearner - you've certainly earned your star with your knowledgeable posts!!!
:cheers: artyon: :highfive:
​


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> *Do we call you Master Pastie now? *



Or would that be "Pastie Master"?


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS LAST FEARNER!!!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*CONGRATULATIONS LAST FEARNER!!!!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats Fast Learner... forgive the dyslexics on the group... for they cannot get straight what they do...  heeee


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LAST FEARNER- ANOTHER GOLD PASTY MEMBER!* artyon:


----------



## Ping898

*CONGRATZ LAST FEARNER!!!!!*
artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Cruentus is
 a double
 pastie boy!
artyon:  artyon:
*​


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Ah, at last! Been waiting for this...
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS, Master Eisenhart!!!!!*
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :cheers: :cheers:


 
I whole heartily agree


----------



## MJS

Awesome!! Congrats Cruentus!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## matt.m

Last Fearner and Creuntus, congrats are in order for you certainly.

I am trying to help IcemanSK with his star.  He is almost there, right at the end.  Who else will help me?


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Last Fearner!
Congratulations Creuntus!​*


----------



## Ping898

Congratz Creuntus!


----------



## exile

Welcome to our newest superStars... 

* Congratulations, Cruentus!*

and

* Well done, Iceman!*

Kudos to both of you!!!!!

:drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Cong*__*ratulations Creuntus!
*_*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:* 



_*
*_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Cong**ratulations Creuntus!
*


----------



## Carol

The Iceman Cometh!  
Congrats IcemanSK!!!

Congrats Cruentus!!   

Congrats Last Fearner!!

artyon: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO CRUENTUS!!! *artyon:

*WAY TO GO ICEMANSK!!! *artyon:


----------



## Cruentus

Thanks all! 

This was actually a nice surprise, because come March, I will be off the forum until July completely for work related reasons. So, thanks again; it's nice to feel "repped."  Also, congrats to all those who have gotten their stars as well!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Carol Kaur said:


> The Iceman Cometh!
> Congrats IcemanSK!!!​
> Congrats Cruentus!! ​
> Congrats Last Fearner!!​
> artyon: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: artyon:​


 
YAY!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations IcemanSK!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Last Ferner!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, Cruentus!*



*Well done, Iceman!*


:drinky:  :highfive::drinky:


----------



## terryl965

*:ultracool *​
well gone iceman


----------



## MJS

Congrats Iceman!!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Last Ferner!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Iceman!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Ping898

Man this is just taking off like a roller coaster!

*CONGRATZ Iceman!*


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Brian one of the original Darks Lords of the Last Person thread on his 3rd pastie..Way to go Bro..


----------



## Ping898

*YAY BRIAN!!  *


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, Iceman and Brian!!!
:cheers:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

WooHoo!!! 
Way to go Brian!!
:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks everyone!


----------



## exile

Hey, I missed that! Look what can happen while you go out and do some shopping....

*Outstanding, Brianthose stars look good on ya!!*

:drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Congrats to Brian one of the original Darks Lords of the Last Person thread on his 3rd pastie..Way to go Bro..


 
Yea Brian way to go, man we Dark Lords own everything and then again nothing at all, we are so Cooooooolllll


----------



## MJS

Congrats Brian!!!:ultracool


----------



## Carol

Yaaaaay Brian!!  :highfive: :cheers:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Yea Brian way to go, man we Dark Lords own everything and then again nothing at all, we are so Cooooooolllll


 
Based on your reppie boxes you'll have your 3rd soon Terry...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Based on your reppie boxes you'll have your 3rd soon Terry...


 

When it happen it will be alright and Drac you deserve way before me, your post are great and your responses are just as fantastic.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> When it happen it will be alright and Drac you deserve way before me, your post are great and your responses are just as fantastic.


 
You are a true Martial Artist, humble and a gentleman...I've got a *LONG *to go before I see 3...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> You are a true Martial Artist, humble and a gentleman...I've got a *LONG *to go before I see 3...


 

Thank you Drac and you sir are the perfect gentleman as always and a true Martial Artist as well


----------



## MJS

And look what I see now....Terry has 3 pasties!!!  Way to go Terry!!!:ultracool %-}


----------



## terryl965

Thanks to everyone and may all of you have a bless and wonderful night. I'am truely humble by this and as I sit here between classes I can only say one thing. I really believe this is the best martial art chat line and you all our the greatest people in the world.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Terry!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TERRY!  *artyon:


----------



## exile

*OK, TERRY!!!*

*You are now officially one of the `Triple Threats'*​Remember to use your new enhanced Dark powers only for good!! 

:cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool  :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!
Mazel tov, Terry!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky:​


----------



## Drac

Congrats Terry..Another Dark Lord receives his 3rd pastie..


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Terry!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Andrew Green on his second star!!!*


----------



## exile

* Well done, Andrew!*

* Another double star system enters the MT cosmos... *


:drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :supcool: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky:


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> * Well done, Andrew!*
> 
> *Another double star system enters the MT cosmos... *
> 
> 
> :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :supcool: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky:


 
Andrew this is well deserved


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ANDREW, ON YOUR DUAL PASTIES!* artyon:

A well deserved one, indeed!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Terry and Andrew!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

_Congratulations, Andrew!!!!
:highfive: :cheers: :high5:
artyon:
_​


----------



## Carol

I BLAME CANADA!!  :roflmao:

(just kidding)

*CONGRATULATIONS ANDREW!!*

*One pastie for you, one for the Ninja Penguin. *:lol2:


----------



## Drac

_Congratulations, Andrew!!! Way ta go dude..._


----------



## MA-Caver

Way to go Andrew!


----------



## mrhnau

WOOT! Just gave Carol her THIRD PASTY!


----------



## terryl965

Way to go Carol:ultracool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Carol

mrhnau said:


> WOOT! Just gave Carol her THIRD PASTY!


_*

Hey Now!!! artyon: 

*_


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Carol !!​*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Carol and Andrew!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats to:*

*Terry*

*Brian*

*Carol*

*and *

*Andrew*

*for their new Pasties....*​

p.s.  Andrew please don't put those buttless chaps back on and start bowing.


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Carol on your third pastie..Wear it with pride!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Carol!!!!
:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool
*​


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations Carol!!!! *_

:cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool   :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :cheers:

_*
You're now one of the SuperStars! 

*_
​


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations to everyone I've missed!

Carol! You're a pastie girl now! WHOOT!


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOHOO!  WAY TO GO CAROL ON YOUR TRIPLE!! *artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Carol!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Carol!!!!   Well-deserved!
:highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## exile

Hear ye, hear ye...

*XUE SHENG HAS HIS SECOND GOLD STAR!!*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Xue Sheng!!!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Xue!!!:ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thank you MT :asian:


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Xue!!​*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Xue Sheng!!!!
:cheers:
​


----------



## MA-Caver

Wait a minnit..he got another one? Wow... way to go Xue!


----------



## bluemtn

*HOLD UP!!!  XUE GOT ANOTHER?  HOLY COW!  WAY TO GO!  artyon:*


----------



## exile

Ahem... cough cough... ah.... just to let you all know....

*Shesulsa now has the dreaded 4th Gold Star!!!*​
Too much POWER to control!!! :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> Ahem... cough cough... ah.... just to let you all know....
> 
> *Shesulsa now has the dreaded 4th Gold Star!!!*​
> Too much POWER to control!!! :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers:



Wowiee!!!! Congratulations, Shesulsa!

And exile - congrats on your third star!!!


----------



## matt.m

she, e, xue, all of you are great contributors.  Thank you for being members of this board.


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Shesulsa and Exile!!  Way to go!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, all. :asian:

And ..

_*CONGRATULATIONS TO MJS FOR HIS THIRD STAR!*_ 

*THREE PASTIES, MAN! WHOO HOOO!!!*​


----------



## MJS

Thanks!


----------



## Ceicei

Congratulations, MJS!  
A timely change!  

:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## exile

Hey Mikeyou got your third also!??? When did this happen? Terrific!!

*Congratulations, MJS on your Third Star!!!*​
:cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:  :ultracool  :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: 

And thank you Kacey, Matt and Mike for your kind words, and to everyone on this unique and wonderful board!


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone!   I was surprised to see it shortly after I logged on!


----------



## shesulsa

I missed exile!

_*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE ON THREE STARS!!!
artyon:*__*artyon:*__*artyon:*_​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Xue, Exile, MJS, Andrew Green and Shesulsa!*


----------



## Drac

*Shesulsa now has the coveted 4th Gold Star!!!Outstanding!!!*:cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers:


----------



## Drac

_*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE ON THREE STARS!!!! Way ta go!!!!*_


----------



## Drac

Congratulations, MJS! 
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, Xue, about bloody time...:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky: *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations MJS, Exile and Shesulsa!*


----------



## exile

Hey Shesulsa, Jonathan, Drac and Brianmany thanks for your kind words and good thoughts!


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone!:ultracool  And another big congrats for all of the recent new pasties that were passed out to others!!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Hey Shesulsa, Jonathan, Drac and Brian&#8212;many thanks for your kind words and good thoughts!


 


MJS said:


> Thanks again everyone!:ultracool


 
..You both are *MORE *than welcome..


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations, Xue, Exile, MJS, Andrew Green and Shesulsa!

AND

I just gave Bob his 2nd star!

*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Bob Hubbard on his 2nd Star..Now Bob has pasties!!! Maybe he'll post a photo him him modeling them...


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations on your third star, Mike, and on your second, Bob!!!!
:cheers: :drinky: :highfive: artyon: :high5:
​


----------



## Drac

It's Jonathan ,Jade and Myself that are next in line for their 3rd stars...


----------



## exile

Hey Pam, thank you very much! 

and....

_*Congratulations, Bob, on your shiny new Gold Star!!*_​
I'm with Dracwe want pictures!!


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> Congrats to Bob Hubbard on his 2nd Star..Now Bob has pasties!!! Maybe he'll post a photo him him modeling them...



No!  Do not encourage that kind of behaviour from Bob!  For the love of all that is decent! :lfao:


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> No! Do not encourage that kind of behaviour from Bob! For the love of all that is decent! :lfao:


 
Sorry...I couldn't resist..


----------



## MJS

WOO HOO!!! Congrats Bob!! Shake 'em Bob, shake em!!


----------



## MJS

Lisa said:


> No! Do not encourage that kind of behaviour from Bob! For the love of all that is decent! :lfao:


 
Oh come on now...you know with all his camera equipment, he'll be posting pics in the mod lounge any day now!!


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> WOO HOO!!! Congrats Bob!! Shake 'em Bob, shake em!!


 
Now there's a visual!!!...I got scolded for asking him about posting a photo..I video would be *SCARY indeed...*


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> Oh come on now...you know with all his camera equipment, he'll be posting pics in the mod lounge any day now!!


 
I think I'm gonna need a drink, or several before viewing.....


----------



## Lisa

Ya know I have missed so much here in that past couple of days...

so to cover my ***...


*CONGRATS EVERYONE!*

*YOU ALL ROCK!*​
p.s.  No I don' want pics of any of you wearing your new pasties...thanks.


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> p.s. No I don' want pics of any of you wearing your new pasties...thanks.


 
You afraid it will frighten Mr Chew????


----------



## Lisa

Drac said:


> You afraid it will frighten Mr Chew????



Silly Drac...nothing frightens Mr. Chew.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Ya know I have missed so much here in that past couple of days...
> 
> so to cover my ***...
> 
> 
> *CONGRATS EVERYONE!*​
> *YOU ALL ROCK!*​
> 
> p.s. No I don' want pics of any of you wearing your new pasties...thanks.


 
But since you are covering yours do we get to see you in them


----------



## Drac

Lisa said:


> Silly Drac...nothing frightens Mr. Chew.


 
I should have known better,,,my bad...


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> No!  Do not encourage that kind of behaviour from Bob!  For the love of all that is decent! :lfao:



_DECENT???_ You want decent on Martial Talk??? Lisa, it's _WAY_ too late for that.... :lol:


----------



## Drac

Hey congrats to Kreth, I just gave him his 2nd Star...


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> _DECENT???_ You want decent on Martial Talk??? Lisa, it's _WAY_ too late for that.... :lol:



:lfao:

Oh, no truer words have been spoken!

Silly me, what was I thinking!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> _DECENT???_ You want decent on Martial Talk??? Lisa, it's _WAY_ too late for that.... :lol:


 
That must be way I LOVE this place....


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Kreth!!!!
:cheers: artyon: :high5: :drinky: :highfive:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Kreth!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Hey Kreth has pasties!! Congrats man!!!:ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats to Kreth... about time dude.


----------



## Kreth

MJS said:


> Hey Kreth has pasties!! Congrats man!!!:ultracool


Thanks! Two pasties, two testicles. Coincidence? I think not! :lol:


----------



## MJS

Kreth said:


> Thanks! Two pasties, two testicles. Coincidence? I think not! :lol:


 
:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> :lfao: :lfao:


 

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## terryl965

MJS said:


> :lfao: :lfao:


 

I agree


----------



## exile

_*Good stuff, Kreth!!*_

_Congrats on shuriken #2!_ 

:cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers:​


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> Thanks! Two pasties, two testicles. Coincidence? I think not! :lol:


:lfao: :lfao:

Now you need one more to cover your ***! :rofl:


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DECENT??? You want decent on Martial Talk??? Lisa, it's WAY too late for that.... ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be way I LOVE this place....
Click to expand...


Hehe...

... and not just you and me, bro'... indignant voices of decency are pretty few and far between here, methinks! (I _know_ Lisa was just kidding...  )


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Kreth!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO KRETH AND SHESULSA!!!!  *artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

I don't know how I missed them, but here....


*CONGRAT'S TO BOB, MIKE AND EXILE ON YOUR NEW STARS!! *artyon:


----------



## exile

Thanks very much, TKDGirl!


----------



## morph4me

*Geez, go away for a week and come back to a pastie storm*
 
*Congratulations:

**Cruentus*
*Iceman*
*Terry*
*Brian*
*Carol*
*Andrew*
*and*
*Xue*


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

*Shesulsa*

*Exile*

*MJS*

*Bob *

*and *

*Kreth*


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> :lfao: :lfao:
> 
> Now you need one more to cover your ***! :rofl:


Exactly how big do they make these pasties?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to Palusut on his well deserved Star! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations to Palusut on his well deserved Star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

I will drink to that


----------



## MJS

Congrats Palusut!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver

Salute to Palusut!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Palusut!!!
 It's about time! 
:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool​


----------



## Carol

*Another FMA'ist with a STAR!!!  *

*Yaaaay Palusut!!*

*artyon: artyon: artyon:*

*:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:*

*:cheers:**:cheers:**:cheers:*​


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, Palusutanother light in the MT constellation!*_

:cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:
​


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to Palusut!!!! *


----------



## exile

_*... and still more congratulations to JKS on HIS shiny new sheriff's badge!!!*_

:highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:
​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats JKS9199!!!!*


----------



## Carol

*Hey, a cop with a sheriff's badge...how cool is that?*

*CONGRATS JKS9199!!*

*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*

*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats JKS9199!!!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WOW!  WAY TO GO JKS9199!!!  artyon:*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Palusut and jks9199, on your new stars!!!!


And congratulations, Flying Crane, on your second star!!!​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Palusut, jks9199, and Flying Crane !!!
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: *


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Flying Crane !!!*
*:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: *


----------



## MJS

Awesome!! Congrats Flying Crane!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*WOW! WAY TO GO JKS9199!!! artyon:*

*Congrats Flying Crane !!!
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:*


----------



## exile

_*The Crane has just flown to another Staroutstanding!!*_

:drinky: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :cheers: :ultracool  :cheers: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :drinky:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations jks9199, and Flying Crane !!!
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO PALUSUT ON YOUR FIRST,  AND FLYING CRANE ON YOUR 2ND!  *artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Way to go Crane. 


I already gave a salute to the Palusut :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane

heh, heh, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Xue Sheng

*Congratulations Flying Crane It was most deserved.*


----------



## Drac

Hey, Congrats to Tellner on his FIRST Star!!!!!


----------



## exile

_*Well done, Tellner!!!*_

_*Congrats on your new star!*_

:ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :cheers: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool ​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Tellner!!! *:high5: :cheers:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, TELLNER! artyon:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Tellner!*


----------



## Drac

Hey congrats to Cryozombie..He now has pasties...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Hey congrats to Cryozombie..He now has pasties...


 

well deserved


----------



## MJS

Congrats Tellner and Cryozombie!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

_*Nice going, Cryo!*_

_*Wear that new Star proudly!!*_ :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:  :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Carol

*Congratulations Tellner!  

Congratulations Cryo!

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon: artyon:
*​


----------



## Carol

*And the next one goes to...

MASG Pvt. (recruit) Andy Moynihan!!!

The Sheriff's badge will look good with your new stripes!! 

artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*Good work, Andy...*_

_*...and the cat gets one too!*_ 

:cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :drinkbeer  :highfive: :cheers:  :ultracool :cheers:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations to Tellner, Cryo, and Andy!!!
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations to Tellner, Cryo, and Andy!!!*
 *artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Cryozombie and Andy!!!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Andy!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO CRYO AND ANDY!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations to Tellner, Cryo, and Andy!!!*_​


----------



## MJS

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! Lisa has her 4th pastie!!!!!!!!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulation's Lisa!  Well deserved!


----------



## Carol

Are those Lisa's or are they Mr. Chew's?????????


Yaaaaay Lisa!   Yaaaay Mr. Chew!   Nice doggie....


----------



## exile

_*So it finally got here!**

CONGRATULATIONS
 on that mighty Numero Four, Lisa!!


:cheers: :cheers::drinkbeer :drinky: :boing1: :ultracool: :boing1: :drinky: :cheers: :drinkbeer :cheers: :cheers:



*_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations LISA!!! :high5: * :cheers:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, SHE -WHO'S -FAULT - IT -IS!*

*I mean- Mr. Chew!  Err.... No....  LISA!!  artyon:*


----------



## Lisa

Thanks Everyone!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congratulations, Lisa!!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:


> Thanks Everyone! Much appreciated!


 
Well earned!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Congratulations to Tellner, Cryo, and Andy!*_

*And Lisa!*


----------



## Drac

Congratulations, Lisa!!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations Lisa!!!! 
:ultracool *__*:ultracool *__*:ultracool *__*:ultracool *__*:ultracool*_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Aww ... I'm so proud, Lisa!

*_*Four gold stars!!*

*Congratulations!!
:highfive: :inlove: :boing1: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :boing1: :inlove: :highfive:
*​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Congrats Lisa!

You too Geo, I missed you getting yours!


----------



## MA-Caver

Atta Girl Lisa! Pretty soon you're gonna run out of places to put those pasties... :uhyeah:


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Drac on his 3rd pastie!!!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations oh Dark Lord of the night!*


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations oh Dark Lord of the night!*


 
*Thank You!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC !!!:cheers: :highfive:  *


----------



## Kacey

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC!!!
:cheers: :highfive: artyon: :drinky:  *​


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations oh Dark Lord of the night!*


 

Here Here now where is my Beer


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Here Here now where is my Beer


 
You can collect when you come across for the seminar...


----------



## IcemanSK

morph4me said:


> *Geez, go away for a week and come back to a pastie storm*
> 
> *Congratulations:*
> 
> *Cruentus*
> *Iceman*
> *Terry*
> *Brian*
> *Carol*
> *Andrew*
> *and*
> *Xue*
> 
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Thank you so much.
*holds Oscar statue*

You like me. You really really like me!:uhyeah:


----------



## exile

_*Dark Lords aren't supposed to like sunlight, Drac, but...

CONGRATULATIONS
 on your third stellar achievement!!!


 :drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drinky: :drinkbeer :cheers: :cheers: :drinky:

Probably best not to bring them back into the crypt with you... -vampfeed-
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Congrats Drac!*​
Now use them to cover up some, will ya?  Please!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Congratulations Drac!!!
:bow:


----------



## exile

_*Hey, this should help Matt's recovery from surgery along a bit...

We have a new double star system in the daytime sky!


:highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive:

 Congrats on your second gold, Marine!
*_​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGATULATIONS MATT !!!* :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Matt!!! 
WooHoo!!!
**:highfive:*​


----------



## Drac

*Yes..Congratulations Matt!!!*:highfive:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Matt!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Matt!! Way to go!!!


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Yes..Congratulations Matt!!!*:highfive:


 

Matt you are now in a elite group enjoy


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO DRAC!!!!  artyon:*


----------



## exile

*ROWR, for sure, Pam!!! *_

CONGRATULATIONS
 on your third Gold!!_



 :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool  :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

​


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Matt and Pam!!!!
*​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JADE TIGRESS!!!*

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you! And just in time for summer!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Pam!!


----------



## shesulsa

Pammy!! You look FAR better in yours than I do in mine!!

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!*_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Jade!


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Jade....*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO MATT AND PAM!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Jon Randall for his 3rd gold star!!!:ultracool


----------



## Lisa

I have missed so much...

*Congrats Pammy!

Congrats Matt!

Congrats JR!

Whoot!

Good Jobs!*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:


> I have missed so much...
> 
> *Congrats Pammy!*​
> *Congrats Matt!*​
> *Congrats JR!*​
> *Whoot!*​
> *Good Jobs!*​


 

Thanks. Cograts to the others above as well!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

MJS said:


> Congrats to Jon Randall for his 3rd gold star!!!:ultracool


 
Thanks - _wonder who I got it from, lol?_


----------



## Kacey

> Originally Posted by *MJS*
> 
> 
> _Congrats to Jon Randall for his 3rd gold star!!!:ultracool_


_

Congratulations, JR!!!!​_


----------



## exile

*Well, I tried, Jonathan... but...**

the main thing is,*_

*You're GOLDEN for the third time!* _



:cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers:
​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Jonathan Randall !!! :cheers: *


----------



## Drac

Our chorus line for the M&G grows....Lots of 3 pastie owners..Probably more will be added by then..

*Congrats to ALL!!!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Johnathan!


----------



## MJS

Jonathan Randall said:


> Thanks - _wonder who I got it from, lol?_


 
Looks around innocently.:angel:


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Our chorus line for the M&G grows....Lots of 3 pastie owners..Probably more will be added by then..



Chorus line, eh?... hmmm... we could work out a big Busby Berkley style production number thing based on some really long complex kata... would need a bit of rehersal time, though...


----------



## Carol

Congratulations to: 

*Kembudo-Kai Kenpoka *

for his *gold *star!  
*
Way to go, Dr. Dave! 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

:highfive: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive:
*​


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations* *Kembudo-Kai Kenpoka on your first gold star... *


----------



## exile

_*Well done, KembudoKai Kenpoka! ​*

*Congrats on your shiny new gold star!* ​_

!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 !!!


:ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :cheers:  :ultracool​​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congrats to JR 
and 
Kembudo-Kai Kenpoka!!!
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations* *Kembudo-Kai Kenpoka on your first gold star!!!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY To GO JR 
and 
Kembudo-Kai Kenpoka!**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

I want to know who is making the patsies for the meet and greet I need to send my sizes to you.


----------



## bluemtn

I could make them out of construction paper, Terry.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I want to know who is making the patsies for the meet and greet I need to send my sizes to you.


 
*Ohhh brootherr!!!! *


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> I could make them out of construction paper, Terry.


 

About half a sheet should cover ALL the base dont you think tdk???


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> About half a sheet should cover ALL the base dont you think tdk???


pwn3d! :lol:


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> pwn3d! :lol:


 

Huh???


----------



## Kreth

Drac said:


> Huh???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn


 
Thanks..You can learn something new everyday....


----------



## Jade Tigress

I just gave Kacey her _fourth _star! 
Holy smokes woman! You rock! 
:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool​


----------



## mrhnau

Jade Tigress said:


> I just gave Kacey her _fourth _star!
> Holy smokes woman! You rock!
> :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool​



Woot! Way to go Kacey


----------



## Kacey

Jade Tigress said:


> I just gave Kacey her _fourth _star!
> Holy smokes woman! You rock!
> :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool  :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool​





mrhnau said:


> Woot! Way to go Kacey




Thank you both!  :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

Sorry Kacey, I was at work earlier.  I got off because of snow and ice, but here you go!

*WAY TO GO KACEY-  4 PASTIES!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> About half a sheet should cover ALL the base dont you think tdk???


 

Oh poop!  I haven't been as nice with the reputation, apparently- so I have to wait to rep you some more.   ROFLMAO!


----------



## exile

*Brilliant, Kacey!!**

Congratulations on...*_

*Your FOURTH Gold!!!*_

*Well-earned for consistently informative and positive posts!*



:highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive:
​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Kacey!!:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kacey !!! :cheers:artyon: :highfive:  *


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Kacey !!! :cheers:artyon:  *


----------



## Carol

YAAAAAAY Kacey!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all very much!  :asian:


----------



## Drac

Congtat to exile on his 4th Star*..**Way to go...*Now he has a full set of pasties!!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :burp: :burp: :burp: :high5: :high5: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

WooHoo Exile! 
Way to go my friend! 
Well deserved. 
artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :asian:

artyon:artyon:artyon:



​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, exile!!!!!

artyon: :high5:   :drinkbeer:wavey::cheers:  :highfive:artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, exile!!!*
artyon: :high5: :drinkbeer:wavey::cheers:  :highfive:artyon:


----------



## exile

... folks, I don't know what to say (*blushes:*)... Thank you all, my good MT friends, very much!!

 :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

Way to go, Exile!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Exile!!!:ultracool


----------



## crushing

Congrat on earning those stars Kacey and exile!!!!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to BigShadow on his new gold star!!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

Congrats Bigshadow...  :drinky: :drink2tha :drink2tha :highfive::high5:..


----------



## exile

Thank you again, folks... 

...and now _I_ get to offer...

_*Congratulations to  BigShadow

That second Gold Star looks good on you!*_

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations BigShadow!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations BigShadow!!!!
 artyon: :drinky: :high5: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Bigshadow*!!!* :drinky: :cheers:   :highfive:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Wade, on getting your first star! *(I'm the first to know because I gave it to you, lol).


----------



## exile

I tried, Wade, but Jonathan had the timing this time...

..._*Doesn't matter

Congratulations to you on

Your new Gold Star!!!*_

:cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers:​


----------



## wade

Geeze guys, if I wasn't so drunk I would probably say, "what the **** are you talking about". But I'm not so I will just say thanks.


----------



## wade

As you all know, I am a very basic kind of guy and this filter is really starting to Piss me off in a real ****ing bad *** way and I just want to say that I don't really give a **** about how things are run but I, OK, I can't do this anymore, I am laughing way to hard trying to figure where the little dashes are supposed to go.   Thanks, still laughing.............


----------



## Drac

Congrats on your first star Wade..Excellent!!!!:highfive: :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations Wade*!!!* :drinky: :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Wade!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

*Excellent Wade*​


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Wade!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac

HEY, I just gave SFC Jeff his second star..He now has pasties..Congrats Jeff!!!!:high5: :high5: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive:


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, Jeff, on your second Gold Shuriken!!

That's one for your throwing hand and one in reserve...*_

:drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :cheers: :ultracool :highfive :highfive: :drinky: :drinky:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, SFC Jeff, on your pasties!!!*
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Jeff!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon: ​


----------



## wade

OK, so.......first I would also like to congratulate Jeff on his on his second gold star. 

Then...........I would like to apologize to every one for my last two posts. I thought every thing I wrote complaining about the filtering system would be taken as I meant it, a joke. It wasn't and I did end up offending some people so I just want every one to know that, the good lord willing and me running out of Jack late at night it won't happen again. 

Wade


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Jeff!*


----------



## Drac

wade said:


> the good lord willing and me running out of Jack late at night it won't happen again.


 
A mortal sin...


----------



## terryl965

wade said:


> OK, so.......first I would also like to congratulate Jeff on his on his second gold star.
> 
> Then...........I would like to apologize to every one for my last two posts. I thought every thing I wrote complaining about the filtering system would be taken as I meant it, a joke. It wasn't and I did end up offending some people so I just want every one to know that, the good lord willing and me running out of Jack late at night it won't happen again.
> 
> Wade


 
Wade it was funny atleast to me.

Congrats Jeff well deserved


----------



## MJS

Congrats Jeff!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

MJS will be our next 4 star person...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> MJS will be our next 4 star person...


 

I agree but I did not have enough to gat him over the top


----------



## morph4me

neither did I


----------



## mrhnau

terryl965 said:


> I agree but I did not have enough to gat him over the top



I did 

congrats MJS! woot!


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> I did


 
Excellent...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations MJS!*


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Mike well deserved​


----------



## MJS

Thank you everyone!!:asian:


----------



## Drac

Congrats MJS!!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile

_*Well done, Mike

Congratulations on your fourth GOLD!

*_

:highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive:​


----------



## KempoGuy06

Drac said:
			
		

> *Congrats MJS!!!! *



Ditto. Well Done

B


----------



## Lisa

Congrats MJS!  And to all those I missed before, WELL DONE!

artyon:


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone!! :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations to Mikey!!
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:​
_*And to everyone else I missed, also congratulations!!*_


----------



## Carol

*Congrats Mike!  Yaaaay!!     *

   


artyon:

:cheers:

:highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations MJS!!!*
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go Mike


----------



## stickarts

awesome!!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, MIKE!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

Ok.... So, I've been away for a few days, and all of the sudden-  BAM!!!  There's an explosion of stars!  So, without further ado (sp?)....


*CONGRATS TO WADE, JEFF, AND BIGSHADOW ON YOUR NEW PASTIES!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Way to go Mike!!! WooHoo! 
*artyon: artyon:**artyon: artyon:**artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

I just gave Carol her 4th staaarrr. Neener Neener Neener!   

Congrats Carol! 
Well earned! 
*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Carol!!!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Kacey

Jade Tigress said:


> I just gave Carol her 4th staaarrr. Neener Neener Neener!



Oh _sure_... it works when _you_ do it... 



Jade Tigress said:


> Congrats Carol!
> Well earned!
> *artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​




Definitely!!!!  Congrats, Carol!!!​


----------



## Carol

Thank you all so much!  It really is appreciated.  Thank you :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Carol!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Carol!!!*
:highfive:  artyon: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations my raven haired beauty !!!*
:highfive:   :highfive:


----------



## crushing

Congrat Carol!  You don't just PHONE it in here, that's for sure.  And, it won't take long for you to engineer another star.


----------



## Carol

crushing said:


> Congrat Carol!  You don't just PHONE it in here, that's for sure.  And, it won't take long for you to engineer another star.



:lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:  That's great!!!!

*And just for that Crushing....YOU get a little gold star, too!!!!*
 

_*Congratulations, Crushing!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*_


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Crushing!!!!!!
:cheers: :high5: :drinky: :highfive: artyon:

​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Crushing!!!*
:highfive: artyon:  :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Crushing!!!*
:highfive:  :highfive:


----------



## crushing

Thank you everyone.  ESPECIALLY Carol.


----------



## exile

_*
Congratulations to Carol and CRushing 
on your glittery new Stars....

   

Wear'em proudly!!!!*_

:cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :highfive: :drinky: :cheers:​


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Carol and crushing you both deserve this honor great posting*​


----------



## wade

Wow!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Crushing!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations Crushing!!*_
_* artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO CAROL AND CRUSHING!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## exile

*clears throat*

Please welcome our newest 

*GOLD STAR!!! *

:ultracool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 :ultracool


_*
Congratulations Shaderon!!!.*_



:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Shaderon!*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Shaderon! Well Done!!!!!!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Shaderon!!!  Well Done!!!:ultracool


----------



## Shaderon

Oh crikey I'm going to go all red and shrink down a hole!!!!!


Err.... thanks everyone!  Thanks for the deciding rep Exile Sir!  

and erm....   *puts feet together, clenches fists and holds them a little out from her sides, bows from the waist*  "Taekwon"


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Shaderon!!!* 

:cheers: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Shaderon!!!*
> 
> :cheers: artyon: :highfive:


 

I will have to agree and the drinks are on you Shanderon


----------



## tshadowchaser

*Congratulations Shaderon!!!* 


well deserved


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Shaderon!!! 
WooHoo!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:highfive: :highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive: ​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Shaderon!!!!
:highfive: :cheers: :high5: :drinky: artyon:
​


----------



## Shaderon

*Hands out drinks*

There ya go buddies....   any latecomers can get theri own... hee hee


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Kidswarrior on his new star!!!  Well deserved!:ultracool


----------



## fnorfurfoot

:highfive:*Congratulations Shaderon!!!!  Well Done!!!*:highfive:


----------



## Carol

Congratulations Shaderon!

Congratulations KidsWarrior!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## exile

_*
Congratulations, KidsWarrior 
on your new

Star!!!*_

:drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*KidsWarrior!!! WooHoo! 
Congratulations My Friend!!!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:
:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool
*
*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Kidswarrior!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations KidsWarrior!!!* 

:cheers: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO KIDSWARRIOR AND SHADERON ON YOUR STARS!!! artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Congratulations Kidswarrior! Well done....


----------



## Shaderon

*CONGRATULATIONS KIDSWARRIOR!!!*​ 


:boing2: :cheers: :boing1: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drink2tha 
artyon: artyon: :high5: 
:ladysman: :ladysman: :ladysman:​


----------



## exile

_*
There's a new star in the MT sky...

Congratulations, CoryKS!!!*_

:drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Congratulations, Kidswarrior, Shaderon, and CoryKS on your STARS!*

*Congratulations to those I've missed, as well.*


----------



## Shaderon

WELL DONE CoryKS!!!

CONGRATULATIONS


artyon: :highfive:  :cheers: :high5: :burp: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*
...but wait, there's more

Tez now has a gold star too!


CONGRATULATIONS, T!!!*_

:drinky: :highfive: :drinky:  :ultracool  :drinky: :highfive: :drinky:
​


----------



## Drac

_*Congratulations, CoryKS!!!and Tez *_
]:drinky: :cheers: :drinky: :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:


----------



## Shaderon

YEA!!!!!   CONGRATS TEZ!!!

:highfive:  :boing2:  artyon: :boing2: :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, CoryKS **and Tez !!!*
]:drinky: :cheers: :drinky:  artyon:  :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations, CoryKS **and Tez !!!*
> ]:drinky: :cheers: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :cheers: :drinky:


 

Yes I will drink to those two as well


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations, CoryKS *and Tez !!!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Cory and Tez!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations
 CoryKS and Tez !!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:
*
*​


----------



## Kacey

Wooohooo!  I just repped jks9199 to his second gold star - and well-deserved!
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations jks9199


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JKS9199!!!*

*:cheers: *
I tried but I didn't have the firepower


----------



## Shaderon

Congratulations jks9199


Very well done!​
artyon: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Jks9199!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

*I was trying, jks.... ...glad you got the boost up to... 



your second gold star!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:cheers: :ultracool :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :ultracool :cheers:

​*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations jks9199*
*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## stickarts

Congrats to all the recent great gold star accomplishments!!


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATS TO JKS9199, TEZ3, CORYKS, AND FEARLESS FREEP-  OUR NEW GOLD STAR MEMBERS!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Congratulations jks9199...Good Job..


----------



## Drac

Congradulations to Brian on his 4th Star...
artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Awesome!! Congrats Brian!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

*Well done, Brian

CONGRATS!!*

:cheers: :ultracool :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :ultracool :cheers:​


----------



## Shaderon

OOH FOUR STARS!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS BRIAN!

artyon:  :highfive:  :high5:  :highfive:  artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!  Congratulations, Brian!!!
:highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks everybody.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Brian !!!*
artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Brian You have really done a great job with all the input you have provided. Thanks for sharing all that knowledge.*​


----------



## Kacey

Mazel tov, Terry - you've got your 4th pasty, and well-deserved!!!
artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :high5: :drinky: artyon:
​


----------



## exile

_*... and Congratulations to YOU, Terry... 

:drinky: :cheers: artyon: :highfive: :ultracool: :highfive: artyon: :cheers: :drinky:

... on your FOURTH GOLD STAR!!!*_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Terry! :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TERRY AND BRIAN!!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*OH!  AND YOU CAN'T FORGET THELETCH1 ON HIS 1ST STAR, EITHER!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Terry!!! :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Jeff! :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## exile

*Well done, theletch!!!

:drinky: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :drinky:

Congrats on your shiny new Gold Star!!!
*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Brian, Terry, and Jeff!!!
* artyon:** artyon:** artyon:*

​


----------



## theletch1

Heh, thanks, guys.  No more time than I have to post I figured I'd better make them quality posts.  I've been here for 4 1/2 years and have less posts than folks that have been here for about six months.  Just not the most talkitive I suppose.


----------



## Kacey

theletch1 said:


> Heh, thanks, guys.  No more time than I have to post I figured I'd better make them quality posts.  I've been here for 4 1/2 years and have less posts than folks that have been here for about six months.  Just not the most talkitive I suppose.



There's nothing wrong with quality!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to our recent members who've received their star!!


----------



## Drac

*Yes..A big Congratulations to Terry and theletch1!!! :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## Drac

Congrats Jeff!!!! *:highfive: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*OOOOHH!!!!  LOOK HAS REACHED THEIR 5TH STAR!!!!!    WAY TO GO LISA!  artyon: artyon: artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

_ Congratulation Lisa you are the woman of this place called home for so many young and talented writers  such as you and chewyartyon: artyon: artyon: :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer _​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Lisa!!!!
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: :drinkbeer artyon:
​


----------



## exile

_* FIVE Gold Stars... I'm blinded by the light!!!

:drinky: :cheers: artyon: :highfive: :ultracool: :highfive: artyon: :cheers: :drinky:

CONGRATULATIONS, LISA!!*_

:highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :highfive: artyon:  :highfive:

​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Lisa!!!!*
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: :drinkbeer artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats to Lisa (5th)
AND 
to MJS (4th)!!! 
You two certainly shine!!
    

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*sniff  *sniff....

You like me you really like me! 

Thanks everyone.  I am only as good as the people on this site who are kind enough to think I have something good to say.

You all rock. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

Lisa-  you rock!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Andrew Green on another star!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Andrew!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations Andrew!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :drinkbeer artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

*:drinkbeer Congrats Andrew:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer *


----------



## bluemtn

*Way to go Andrew!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Congratulations, Lisa!!! Outstanding!!!artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: :drinkbeer artyon:


----------



## Drac

Congratulations Andrew!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :drinkbeer artyon:


----------



## exile

_* Well done, AG...

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :ultracool: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:


Congratulations on your new Gold Star!!*_


​


----------



## Andrew Green

thanks... Lisa is the first to 5, and top of the ladder.  You can all go back to her now


----------



## shesulsa

_*Lisa rocks!!
:angel: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :angel:
*_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Andrew!!!!*
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: :drinkbeer artyon:
__________________


----------



## Shaderon

Congratulations Andrew!

artyon: artyon: artyon:

WAY TO GO LISA!!!!

FIVE STAR GIRL
artyon: :boing2: :cheers: :boing2: :cheers: :boing2: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Shesulsa now has 5 Stars..Congrats!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky: :high5: :high5: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

I step away for a little bit, and now what do I see?  

*WAY TO GO SHESULSA!  ANOTHER 5- STAR MEMBER!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go!


----------



## MJS

WOOHOO!! Congrats Shesulsa!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile

_* BLAZING LIGHT....[

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:


... and Shesulsa racks up a FIFTH Gold Star...CONGRATULATIONS!!!...*

 ... The sky is on fire!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Shesulsa!!!*
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*OMG 
 Shesulsa and exile 
BOTH have 5 gold stars now. Damn people! 
You rock!!!
*_*:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

*__*:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

*_
*
*​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

*Congrats Exile and Shesulsa!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Exile!!!
artyon:* :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> *OMG *
> * Shesulsa and exile *
> *BOTH have 5 gold stars now. Damn people! *
> *You rock!!!*
> _*:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:*_​
> _*:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:*_​


 

*I will just ride along with Jade*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, Exile!!!*
 :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO EXILE!  wow- another 5- star member!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Exile!!


----------



## exile

Hey folk, thanks so much for your good words and thoughts! You're the reason I hang out here so much... :asian:


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go Exile!!!


----------



## MJS

A big Congrats to Jade Tigress on her 4th bright new star!!! :ultracool


----------



## Drac

Congrats Jade on your 4th Star...:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations on your 5th star, Shesulsa and exile, and on your 4th star, Jade!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Jade !!!* :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: artyon: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 4TH STAR, JADE!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

Now, I don't how I didn't see it until just now, but there's another congrats in order....


*WAY TO GO FLATLANDER!!!  OUR NEWEST OWNER OF THE DOUBLE PASTIES!!!*

*artyon: artyon: artyon: :drinkbeer :drinkbeer *


----------



## Jade Tigress

Awww shucks guys...thanks!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Flatlander!!!*

*artyon: artyon: artyon:*
​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go Jade!! Whoo hoo! *


----------



## bluemtn

Jade Tigress said:


> Awww shucks guys...thanks!


 

It's nothing-  you rock too, Jade!


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations Flatlander!!!*
 
 *artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:*​


----------



## exile

Thank you, Kacey and HK... and 

_* Cheers and Congratulations...

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:


... to Pam, for her FOURTH Gold Star...

:highfive: :drinky: :highfive:

 ... and to Flatlander, for his SECOND!!! *

:cheers: :highfive: :cheers:

_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Flatlander !!!* :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Flatlander!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Flatlander!!!* 
*artyon: artyon: *


----------



## MJS

Congrats to LawDog on his gold star!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile

_*Well done, LawDog...

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

Congratulations on your shiny new

Gold Star!! *


_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations LawDog!!!!
WooHoo!
*artyon: artyon: **artyon: artyon: *​


----------



## Kacey

Congrats, LawDog!!!!
*artyon: *​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations LawDog !!!*  :cheers: :highfive:  artyon: 
__________________


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LAWDOG!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## mrhnau

I just repped Grenadier his second star! yay Grenadier! woot!


----------



## Drac

Congrats, LawDog!!!!*artyon: *


----------



## exile

_*Well done, Grenadier, on your second gold star...

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

... but wait, there's more....


I just noticed that Xue Sheng now has a third gold!!

:highfive: :drinky: :highfive:

Congratulations to both of you!!! *

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:

_​


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> I just repped Grenadier his second star! yay Grenadier! woot!


 
Congrats Grenadier!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> _*Well done, Grenadier, on your second gold star...*_​


 
*Congratulations Grenadier*




exile said:


> I just noticed that Xue Sheng now has a third gold!!


 
Thanks and I blame Kacey for this.... for once somethig is not Lisa'a fault 

Thanks to all.


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS GRENADIER AND XUE!!!*

:highfive: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Gren and Xue!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

*CONGRATULATIONS GRENADIER AND XUE!!!*

artyon:artyon: 
artyon: 

​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS XUE!!!* 
 artyon:artyon: 
artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO GRENADIER AND XUE!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Xue, Grenadier and LawDog!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations to Sukerkin on joining the Star club!!!
Congrats to Drac on your fourth!!!! 
WooHoo!! 
*artyon:artyon:**artyon:artyon:**artyon:artyon:**artyon:artyon:**artyon:artyon:*

​


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Drac and Sukerkin!!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## exile

_*Way to go, guys!

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:


Congratulations are in order...

 :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: 

To Sukerkin, for his first Gold Star *

*and*

*To Drac, for his fourth!!* 

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


_​


----------



## Drac

Thanks to everyone for ALL the reps!!! A special thanks to Jade for pushing me over into 4 star status.................


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC AND SUKERKIN!!!

artyon:*_ :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: _*artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO DRAC AND SUKERKIN!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Great Job Drac and Surkerkinartyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC AND SUKERKIN!!!

artyon:*_ :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: _*artyon:*​


----------



## Ninjamom

CONGRATULATIONS SUKERKIN!!!!

artyon: artyon:
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Considering he just joined the forum in September, is that some sort of MT record??


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS DRAC AND SUKERKIN!*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats SUKERKIN!!! artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Ninjamom

*Congrats DRAC!!! artyon: artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*For mrhnau....*

:drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:


*Two gold stars... Three cheers!*

 :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!* 

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


_​


----------



## Drac

_* mrhnau..*__*CONGRATULATIONS* :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky::drinky::highfive::highfive:_


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Congratulations** mrhnau!!!*
 artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## mrhnau

Thanks guys  And thanks for the rep everyone! It came just one day late though.. yesterday was my birthday! hehehe...


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> Thanks guys  And thanks for the rep everyone! It came just one day late though.. yesterday was my birthday! hehehe...



Well, happy birthday _anyway!_ (birthday wish redeemable on any future birthday... )


----------



## MJS

Congrats mrhnau!!!!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Mrhnau!


----------



## Kacey

_*CONGRATULATIONS, mrhnau!!!*_
_ :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:_
Oh... and happy belated birthday! ​


----------



## Xue Sheng

Congratulations Mrhnau!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Mrhnau!!!

artyon:*_ :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: _*artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS ON STAR #2 AND HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, MR. H!!!*

*artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS TKDGIRL

on your much deserved


2ND STAR​
artyon: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks Shaderon!


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Good job tkdgirl! well deserved!
artyon:


----------



## fnorfurfoot

:highfive:Bravo TKDgirl on your second star.:highfive:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congratulations tkdgirl!!! 
_artyon: :highfive: artyon:artyon: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS, TKD Girl....!

artyon: :highfive: artyon:



on your second Gold Star!!! *

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

*Way to go!!*


_​


----------



## mrhnau

Hey Bob! Quick question... what happens when someone runs out of room for Stars? It will take a while, but I'm sure it will happen eventually


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> Hey Bob! Quick question... what happens when someone runs out of room for Stars? It will take a while, but I'm sure it will happen eventually


 
An EXCELLENT question...Maybe he'll come up with a diamond icon that you'll get when you're ready to get your 6th star..


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TKDGIRL!!!
artyon:*_  :highfive: :cheers: _*artyon:*


----------



## exile

I've pleaded in the past (when it was a lot more theoretical-looking than it is now) that when the line of stars is complete, the next star causes the whole shebang to be replaced by a gold _galaxy_. I mean, that's what a galaxy is, no?&#8212;a bunch of stars? But no one has seemed to like the idea... :waah:


----------



## mrhnau

exile said:


> I've pleaded in the past (when it was a lot more theoretical-looking than it is now) that when the line of stars is complete, the next star causes the whole shebang to be replaced by a gold _galaxy_. I mean, that's what a galaxy is, no?a bunch of stars? But no one has seemed to like the idea... :waah:


watching a bit too much Men In Black? Wanting your own galaxy now? ;-)


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> watching a bit too much Men In Black? Wanting your own galaxy now? ;-)



More like _Foundation_ and _Star Wars_... it's always about the _Galactic_ Empire. Planetary systems and even solar neighborhoods don't count... no one ever says, `This [fill in favorite device] can make me master of the whole solar system/globular cluster/etc.' It's always, `... galaxy!!'

My favorite bit of grafitti was on a wall in Seattle, many years agoa colleague and I drove down from Victoria for a conference and we passed this run-down building which on one wall had a somewhat crudely (but effectively!) drawn pig face glaring out at you, and underneath was written, `My hogs and I shall rule the Galaxy!!' It seemed absolutely typical of Seattle, and struck us as hysterically funny for some reason... I still laugh every time I think of it, though I'm not sure exactly _why_ it's so funny. But it shows yet again that when we scale our ambitions up from mere planets, we go directly to the Big One...


----------



## Drac

Congrats *blotan hunka* on his first star....:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: artyon: artyon: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congrats *blotan hunka* on his first star!


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Congrats *blotan hunka* on his first star!


 

_*I will go ahead and second that*_


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS to Blotan on achieving STARDOM!!

  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:


...and did Last Fearner just score his second Gold??!!


*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations 
Blotan Hunka 
and 
Last Fearner!!!
artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BLOTAN HUNKA AND LAST FEARNER!!! artyon: artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations 
Blotan Hunka 
and 
Last Fearner!!!*
*artyon: :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Awww shucks. Thanks.


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Blotan Hunka and Last Fearner!!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Kacey got her fifth Star!  It's a starapalooza!*

*Congratulations Kacey!*


----------



## Lisa

Congrats to everyone!  This thread is getting hard to keep up!

Starapalooza!


----------



## Carol

WOOOT!!!  Congrats Kacey!!


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Kacey*​


----------



## LawDog

Drac, Brian V.,
Thanks guys, I just caught what this thread was all about. 
:ultracool 
Is this like being a Hooters Girl with just one pastie on?
%-}


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> Drac, Brian V.,
> Thanks guys, I just caught what this thread was all about.
> :ultracool
> Is this like being a Hooters Girl with just one pastie on?
> %-}




Nah LawDog.  Being a guy you only need one pastie


----------



## LawDog

So true.:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kacey!!!!:cheers: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Sukerkin

Ooh Eck!

Belated heartfelt thanks to everyone for your enthusiastic congratulations on my getting my first gold star - you may now all colour me slow and stupid for not making a link between that star appearing and me realising that this threads raison d'etre is to mark such occaisions :dunce:.

I'm blushingly pleased that I've made a good impression ... tho' that might not have been down to my wit and intellect it would seem .


----------



## Sukerkin

To make up for lost time, can I simply broadcast an honest "Huzzar!" and respectful :rei: to everyone I have failed to congratulate properly within this thread for the quality and insight or mood benefiting humour of their posts.

Without those who take the trouble to contribute rather than just 'post' (I'm sure the distinction is apparent to all) then Martial Talk would be a vastly poorer place ... and, not to 'suck up' too blatantly, would not have become my favourite on-line place to be :tup:.


----------



## exile

_*Hurrah, KACEY!!!*

  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon:

*5 big, glittering golden stars!!!!*

artyon: artyon:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

artyon:


_​


----------



## Kacey

:xtrmshock     Thank you all very much.  :asian:


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon:artyon:artyon:
artyon:Congratulations on number 5 Kaceyartyon:
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Kacey!!!!:cheers: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, NINJAMOM...*

artyon: artyon: artyon:

*...on your first Gold Star!!!!*

artyon: artyon:

*Well done!!*

:highfive: :highfive: :ultracool: :highfive: :highfive:


_​


----------



## Ninjamom

And thank you, Exile, for giving it to me. Being respected and/or well-thought-of is nice, but being respected and/or well-thought-of by people you sincerely respect and think well of is even nicer.  

You guys are the best!


----------



## exile

Ninjamom said:


> And thank you, Exile, for giving it to me.



I could see it coming a long ways away, Ninjamomyour posts are so far as I can see invariably well-thought out, constructive and courteous, and those are _big_ assets on any kind of internet discussion board, but especially on a martial arts board (given the uncontrolled aggressiveness so many of them exhibit).  And I have to say, I personally appreciate your take on the importance of historical accuracy, which I've seen in a number of your posts. I believe the board is definitely the better for your participation!


----------



## Drac

_*Congratulations, NINJAMOM..On your First Star!!!!!*_

_ artyon: artyon: artyon:_


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Ninjamom!!! :cheers:artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Ninjamom!!! *


----------



## MJS

Congrats Ninjamom!!!:ultracool


----------



## Shaderon

*Yea

Go Ninjamom!*​
artyon: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## LawDog

Congradulations Ninjamom.


----------



## mrhnau

Congrats to OnlyAnEgg for this first star!
artyon:

You too Ninjamom!
artyon:


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> Congrats to OnlyAnEgg for this first star!
> artyon:



Yes!! I THOUGHT so...

*Definitely, CONGRATULATIONS!!*

:cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Thank you, thank you, thank you 

And way to go, Ninjamom!


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Ninjamom and OnlyAnEgg!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations OnlyAnEgg!!! :cheers:artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Ninjamom

Word Up, OAE!!!
         CONGRATS         
on that thar starrrrrrr!!!
artyon: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Congrats to OnlyAnEgg on his first star!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Onlyanegg!!!:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

Oh wow!!  I sure do have a lot of catching up to do, since my last visit!!!  Hmmm... Now, who is it?


*CONGRATS TO KACEY ON STAR #5, AND THE EGG FINALLY GOT HIS FIRST STAR!  oh, can't forget NINJAMOM-  NEWEST MT MEMBER OF THE BUNCH, AND ALREADY GOT HER STAR!  WAY TO GO EVERYONE!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congrats to Kacey, Egg, 
and Ninjamom!!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
*
*​


----------



## Shaderon

Where do I start????


CONGRATULATIONS KACEY!!!!


WELL DONE EGG!
That first one is special!


CONGRATULATIONS DRAC
On number 4

artyon: :highfive: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Thank you Shaderon...


----------



## mrhnau

Congrats to our resident blood-sucker 
artyon:


----------



## Ninjamom

Well, ALRIGHT, DRAC!!!!!!

Congrats on #4!!!!!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congratulations Drac!!!_
artyon:  artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Thank You one and all..........


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Drac!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON STAR #4, DRAC!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

*Drac will and always be the man on MT CONGRATS oh Dark Lord and be kind to all of those that opposes you.*​


----------



## jim777

I almost feel bad using a small font, but Congrats to all! 

jim


----------



## Kacey

_Congratulations Drac!!!_
 artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Anybody notice since Drac has gotten his fourth star he has a better complextion to him not as dead looking


----------



## exile

Drac, I sent you my original congrats on number 4 gold way back in post #1503... but hey, it sounds like we're in the midst of a party, so who am I to refuse to drink another toast to the occasion?  So Congratulations, again, O Dark Lord!!

... speaking of which...




terryl965 said:


> Anybody notice since Drac has gotten his fourth star he has a better complextion to him not as dead looking



Yes, but notice also how piercing his gaze has become!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to anyone that I may have missed!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> Congrats to anyone that I may have missed!:ultracool


 
The stars have been coming almost non-stop as of late...Hard to keep up sometimes..


----------



## bluemtn

exile said:


> Yes, but notice also how piercing his gaze has become!


 

Actually, it looks like he just swallowed a lemon-  whole, and trying to fight the pucker- power!


----------



## bluemtn

Sorry-  I'm in the mood for random sillyness...


----------



## exile

tkdgirl said:


> Actually, it looks like he just swallowed a lemon-  whole, and trying to fight the pucker- power!



That makes sense&#8212;the acid-bolt of the lemon has to find a way out somewhere, so it's firing through his eyes... yes... probably blasts potential victims into immobility, and then.... -vampfeed-



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Sorry- I'm in the mood for random sillyness...



No need to apologize, TKDG&#8212;that's the very best _kind_ of silliness!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Actually, it looks like he just swallowed a lemon- whole, and trying to fight the pucker- power!


 


tkdgirl said:


> Sorry- I'm in the mood for random sillyness...


 


			
				exile said:
			
		

> No need to apologize, TKDG&#8212;that's the very best _kind_ of silliness!


 
Absolutely* NO NEED* to apologize..The world would be in a much better state if we all took the time to find a little humor and enjoy a good laugh..


----------



## Shaderon

*blows raspberry*


----------



## Jade Tigress

tkdgirl said:


> Actually, it looks like he just swallowed a lemon-  whole, and trying to fight the pucker- power!



:lfao:



Sorry, oh pucker lor..uh, i mean_ DARK _Lord. Yeah, Dark Lord, that's it.


----------



## Drac

exile...Clean out your mail box...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> exile...Clean out your mail box...



Oooops... hang on a mo'....


----------



## exile

There... not cleaned out exactly, but there's some room there now... it sort of sneaks up on you....


----------



## Drac

Thanks...


----------



## Drac

HEY, Congrats to tellner on his 2nd Star!!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TELLNER ON YOUR SECOND STAR!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Ninjamom

2...4...6...8...
Who do we appreciate?!!

Gooooooooooo, TELLNER

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS
 to Tellner on his double Gold...

artyon: artyon:


Well done, fellow Heroic Cynical Curmudgeon!*

:highfive: :highfive: :cheers: :ultracool  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:

_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Tellner!!! :cheers:artyon: *artyon:


----------



## exile

_*...yeSSSSSSSSS!!!*_

_*CONGRATULATIONS

 to Kidswarrior on his second Gold...

artyon: artyon:


...and a new Mentor as well? This man cannot be stopped!!*

:highfive: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:  :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:

_​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO KIDSWARRIOR!  NOT ONLY ARE YOU A PROUD NEW OWNER OF THE DOUBLE- PASTY, BUT YOU'RE A MENTOR TO BOOT!  CONGRATULATIONS, AND WELCOME ABOARD!*


----------



## LawDog

Congratulations
Kiddswarrior & Tellner


----------



## terryl965

*Congratulation Tellner and Kidswarrior you both deserve everythingartyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: *​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kidswarrior!!! artyon: :cheers:*artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Congratulations to Tellner and Kidswarrior*!!!
*_*artyon:artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:artyon: *​


----------



## MJS

Congrats Kidswarrior and Tellner!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Ninjamom

Awesome job, Kidswarrior!

Congrats! 

artyon:  :high5:  artyon:


----------



## stickarts

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exile

_*Anyone wanna guess who has the initials CK and FIVE blazing Gold Stars????

:highfive: :highfive: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive:

 CONGRATULATIONS, Carol!!!

artyon: :ultracool artyon:


Gold is definitely your color!!*

_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Carol!!!** artyon: :highfive: :highfive: *artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Carol!!!*


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR NEWEST 5- STAR MEMBER: CAROL KAUR!! :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR NEWEST 5- STAR MEMBER: CAROL KAUR!! :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon:*


 
Graet Job Carol


----------



## Ninjamom

AWESOME job, Carol!!!! 

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  

.... But then, we've come to expect nothing less!


----------



## LawDog

*Congratulations Carol K*
:highfive:


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Carol!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers:
*​


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:

Wow  Way to go Carol!
artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Carol  and** KIDSWARRIOR...Well Done....*


----------



## Drac

Congrats to tradrockrat on his FIRST GOLD STAR....


----------



## MJS

Congrats Carol and Tradrockrat!!!:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TRADROCKRAT ON YOUR FIRST STAR! :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS
 to Tradrockrat on his 
GOLD STAR...

artyon: 


:cheers: Here's to the first of many more! :cheers:*

:highfive:  :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :highfive:

_​


----------



## Kacey

*CONGRATULATIONS, TRADROCKRAT!!!
artyon: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## Ninjamom

*YAHOO!!! Congrats to TRADROCKRAT for his  GOLD STAR!!*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Carol

Thanks so much for your kind words everyone!  :asian:



Ninjamom said:


> *YAHOO!!! Congrats to TRADROCKRAT for his  GOLD STAR!!*
> *artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*
> *artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*




YEAH!  What Ninjamom said!  Congrats TradRockRat!  Good to see your reputation is....climbing!  :roflmao:


----------



## Shaderon

OK here we go!   All richly deserved... especially this...

EXILE CLEAR OUT YOUR FREAKING MAILBOX!

Ok now we have that over with...... in no particular order....

CONGRATULATIONS CAROL!

CONGRATULATIONS TADROCKRAT

WELL DONE TELLNER

WAY TO GO KIDDSWARRIOR

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:  :boing1: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drink2tha artyon: artyon: artyon: :ladysman:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS, TRADROCKRAT!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, TRADROCKRAT!!!:cheers:  artyon: :cheers:*


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY # 6 EXILE!!*

*:cheers:  :cheers:
artyon:  artyon:
*​


----------



## mrhnau

Good God! Congrats Exile!
artyon:
Also Tradrockrat! Good job!
artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, Exile, Well done and Well deserved!!!:cheers: artyon: *:cheers:


----------



## Ninjamom

CONGRATULATIONS, EXILE!!!!!!!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  

Of course, your MT record for number of excellent posts might help explain this news article I found yesterday:




> *Internet Slow-Down Attributed to Excessive Use of Ninja Stars*
> Columbus, OH April 2007
> *AP Staff Reporters*
> 
> Record Internet slow-dows were reported world-wide yesterday, as computer experts scrambled to deal with a newly emerging threat and get users back 'on line'.  Labeled the 'Ninjer Deathstar Threat', the newest Internet scourge is more deadly than and unrelated to any previously identified virus, worm, or denial of service attack.
> 
> According to Dr. Phil Hardesty, Director of the California Polytechnic Institute's Center for Computing Excellence, researchers have identified an emerging threat from killer Ninjer Stars awarded on various message boards for posting excellence.  Because they occur rarely, and never in large quantitites, such Ninjer Stars have never posed a serious risk to Internet users in the past.  Yesterday, however, a rare occurence resulted when the Internet witnessed the birth of a new constellation of 6 Ninjer Stars.  "Such an event is approximately as rare as a solar eclipse caused by Venus, or the odds of the Washington Nationals winning the World Series," said Hardesty.
> 
> Click for Full Story


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Exile!  Well deserved!*


----------



## exile

Thank you all, folks, you've been _great_ to me... thank you Lisa, for the rep that did it, and thank you Ninjamom for that hysterical sendup on the Ninjerstars peril... you had me fooled there for a second (or two... it was the Columbus byline...) :wink1:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Exile!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :high5: :high5: :high5: :high5:  *


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Exile
 and Tradrockrat! WooHoo!!!
 artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, exile!!!!​


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS EXILE

A SIX STARER!

WHAT A FEAT!

artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO EXILE, ON YOUR 6TH STAR! *

*:high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## bluemtn

Ohh!!  And looky....


*CONGRATULATIONS TO SHADERON FOR HER SECOND STAR!!!  WOOHOO!*

*artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## exile

Drac, Pam, Kacey, Shads... again, thank you so much for your good thoughts and good companionship on MT... and speaking of Shads....

_*now it's MY turn to say...**

artyon: artyon:

CONGRATULATIONS, Shaderon
on your  
2nd glittering GOLD STAR!!!*​_



:highfive:  :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :highfive:

​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Shaderon!!!!!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Exile and Shaderon!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Ninjamom

*Congratulations Shaderon!!!!!*
*artyon: *_*artyon: 
*_


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations Shaderon!!!!!*
*artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: *_*artyon: *_​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, SHADERON!!!:cheers: artyon: *


----------



## Shaderon

OOh thanks  *blush*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Shaderon m'dear!!!!*
*artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: *_*artyon: *_


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Way to go *Shaderon! Woot!
*artyon:


----------



## Sukerkin

Many congratulations to *Exile* and *Shaderon* on the visible proof of their contributions to *MT*.

Note that English reserve prevents me from anything more excitable or extrovert - that darned stiff upper lip :lol: (plus, I don't know the codes for all the extravagant 'wavies' ).


----------



## Shaderon

Rubbish Suk, it's not English reserve, I'm English man!

It's technphobia  

But thanks


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon:Congratulations Shaderon!!!artyon:


----------



## Sukerkin

Shaderon said:


> Rubbish Suk, it's not English reserve, I'm English man!
> 
> It's technphobia
> 
> But thanks


 
Tarnation ... caught!  :angel:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Shaderon!!! 
You rock!!! 
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Xue Sheng

Congratulations Shaderon

Just 4 more and you question will be answered...
I still think the Universe Implodes if that happens


----------



## exile

_*This just in...**

artyon:  :drinky: :drinky: artyon:

LaurenTKD is now the owner/operator of...

artyon:

...her first GOLD STAR!!!

Well-deserved, Lauren!!

:highfive:  :cheers: :ultracool :cheers: :highfive:

*​_


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, LaurenTKD!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## Ninjamom

Awesome job, Laurentkd!!!

*We're all proud of you*
_(and exercising concentrically and excentrically and doing our PNF stuff)_

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  
*Well-deserved, and thanks again for all the help!*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Laurentkd!*


----------



## Drac

Congratulations, LaurenTKD on your first star..Wear it proudly!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, LaurenTKD artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS LAURENTKD!!!!!

WAY TO GO GAL!​​


artyon: artyon: artyon:​
Sorry but it's pink and that's that... I'm not budging.


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LAURENTKD!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Laurentkd

wow thanks everyone! I am happy to be joining the ranks!


----------



## exile

It looks good on you, Lauren... the first of many, I'm quite certain! Just keep those posts coming...


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to Fearless Freep
for his FIRST gold star!!!​

W00t W00t!!!!!!!!!

artyon:   artyon:   artyon:   

Way to go, FF!!!!!​


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Fearless Freep!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## exile

artyon: 
_*Congratulations, Fearless,
on your first Gold Star!!! 

artyon: :highfive: artyon:  *_​


----------



## MJS

Congrats FF on your new star!!!:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Fearless Freep!!!* artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Congrats!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Fearless Freep!*


----------



## terryl965

_*Way to go Feerles Freep*_​


----------



## exile

_*Did I miss this?**

artyon:  :drinky: :drinky: artyon:

I believe Steel Tiger has just scored...

artyon: artyon:

...his first, very well deserved GOLD STAR!!!

Could see THAT coming a mile off! 

:highfive:  :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :highfive:

*​_


----------



## Steel Tiger

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You very much!


----------



## terryl965

_*Way to go Steel Tiger*_​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Steel Tiger!!!* artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## exile

_*But wait, there's more!!!**

artyon:  :drinky: :drinky: artyon:

Congratulations to Xue on his FOURTH Gold Star...

artyon: artyon: artyon:

... and to Shesulsa on her SIXTH!!!!

The Heavens are on fire with blazing rep-light!!

:highfive:  :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :highfive:

*​_


----------



## MJS

WOW!! Congrats Steel Tiger and Shesulsa and Xue!!!!:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

Another wave has just hit!

*WAY TO GO FEARLESS FREEP AND STEEL TIGER-  they just got their 1st stars!  *

*CONGRATULATIONS TO XUE ON YOUR 4TH!  *


*artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS TO SHESULSA ON YOUR 6TH STAR!  artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

Let's see if I can get this right...

Congratulations on your *first* star, Steel Tiger!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:

Congratulations on your *4th* star, Xue Sheng!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:

And congratulations on your *6th* star, Shesulsa!!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
 ​


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to *Shesulsa*, *Xue Sheng*, 
and MT's newest luminary: *Steel Tiger*!!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:

There might be more in the sky than stars, Horatio, but it's all we can see from here!!​


----------



## Drac

Congrats to *Shesulsa on her 6th*

Congrats to *Xue Sheng on your  4th... *

and Congrats to *Steel Tiger on your 1st...*
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to Fearless Freep!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Xue Sheng and Shesulsa!!!* artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:

Looks like we may have to come up with constellations for some people, instead of just stars, Well done!!


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS

Shesulsa on her 6th gold star!
Well done that girl!

Xue Sheng on his 4th gold star
Wel deserves Xue!

Feerless Freep and Steel Tiger on thier gold stars!
Keep posting guys, well done!​


----------



## exile

_*Out in deep space, star formation continues...**

artyon:  artyon:

HKphooey has now added...

artyon: 

...his own first GOLD STAR to the MT firmament!!!

:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool

Well done, HKph!!

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

*​_


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, HongKongPhooey!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations, HongKongPhooey!!!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, HongKongPhooey!!!* :highfive:artyon: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Thanks all!!!  Just realized I hit 2000 posts too.  Where has time gone?

Thanks for great conversation!!!!!


----------



## MJS

HKphooey said:


> Thanks all!!! Just realized I hit 2000 posts too. Where has time gone?
> 
> Thanks for great conversation!!!!!


 
Congrats!! Well deserved!!


----------



## Shaderon

WELL DONE

HongKongPhooey!


artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats, HKP!​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon:​ 
(another MAP Refugee scores GOLD!)​


----------



## Carol

WOOOOOT!!!!


YAY HKP!!!

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Congrats, HongKongPhooey
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## mrhnau

*artyon:*
*Congrats to **jdinca on his first! Good job!
artyon:
*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, jdinca!!!* :highfive:artyon: :cheers:


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, jdinca, on your first

Gold Star!!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Well done, and well deserved!!

artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: artyon:*_​


----------



## MA-Caver

jdinca congratulations from me as well. :asian: 

HKP way to go on both milestones!


----------



## MJS

Congrats Jdinca!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, jdinca!!! Way ta go..* :highfive:artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Jdinca!!! 
_* artyon:*__* artyon:*__* artyon:*__* artyon:*_​


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS TO JDINCA, STEEL TIGER, AND HONGKONGPHOOEY ON YOUR NEW STARS!!!  :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to jdinca!!

artyon:  w00t!  w00t! artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS JDINCA​ 
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## LawDog

_Congratulations All._
:highfive:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS JDINCA!*


----------



## terryl965

_*Way to go Brian Five star man *_​


----------



## Shaderon

YEA

CONGRATULATIONS BRIAN

ON YOUR FIFTH!

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## HKphooey

Gooooooooooooo  Brian, go!


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:


Good job Brian 
artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Thanks!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Brian!!


----------



## MA-Caver

WTG Brian! Wow you're popular aren't cha?


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to the King of Video Clips!

Way to Go, Brian!!!!!!!!
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Brian!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, Brian!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## exile

_*Brian racks up his FIFTH star... **

artyon:  artyon:

Well done, guy!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:



:ultracool   :ultracool   :ultracool   :ultracool

You deserve every one of them, and more...

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

*​_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Thanks everyone!*


----------



## bluemtn

Ok.  Am I missing something, or did 

*WAY TO GO MJS AND BRIAN ON YOUR NEW STARS!  artyon:  :high5:*


----------



## MJS

tkdgirl said:


> Ok. Am I missing something, or did
> 
> *WAY TO GO MJS AND BRIAN ON YOUR NEW STARS! artyon: :high5:*


 
Thanks! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, MJS!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## Carol

Yaaay MJS!!! 

Yaaaay Brian!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## Carol

Ninja Please!  

Congratulations to BigShadow who now has 3 gold stars!* 
artyon: artyon: artyon:
*​


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, Mike, on your FIFTH star... **

artyon:  artyon: artyon:

... and David, on your THIRD!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :drinky: :drinky: :cheers: 


This thread has become an everlasting party!

:ultracool :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool
*​_


----------



## HKphooey

Mike and David, nice job.  Keep the posts coming!


----------



## Shaderon

There's been that many stars lately I've lost the plot with who I've congratulated and who I've not

soo...


CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!

:drinky: :drinkbeer  artyon: :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS MJS and BIGSHADOW!!!!* :cheers: artyon: :cheers:artyon:


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone! 

And Congrats to BigShadow!!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS MJS, BIGSHADOW and Brian!!!!*  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bigshadow and MJS!*


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats to BigShadow and MJS way to go you two!


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to MJS and BigShadow!

Way to GOOOOO!!​


----------



## Ninjamom

Now the big question: Who's next???!?!

My money is on MA-Caver


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS BIGSHADOW!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS BIGSHADOW!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


 
yes congrats


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations MA-Caver on your second star!!!*


----------



## Ninjamom

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations MA-Caver on your second star!!!*


I KNEW it!!!!!!

You GO, guy!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, MA-Caver!!!

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS MA-Caver!!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :cheers: *


----------



## MA-Caver

Shucks folks I'm speechless!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats to MJS, Bigshadow and MA-Caver!!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## exile

_*Well done, MA-Caver...**

  :cheers: artyon: :cheers:

Congrats on Solar Gold Two!! 

:highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive:





*​_


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR SECOND STAR, MA-CAVER!  :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats MA-Caver!!


----------



## Ping898

YAY CAVER!!!!!  artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Way to go Ma-caver*​


----------



## Drac

_*Congrats MA-Caver*_ 
_* :cheers: artyon: :cheers:*_


_*:highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :drinky: :highfive: :highfive:*_


----------



## JBrainard

I just noticed something while I was posting in a very quiet LPT... 
Thank you everyone,
John


----------



## MJS

JBrainard said:


> I just noticed something while I was posting in a very quiet LPT...
> Thank you everyone,
> John


 
Congrats on your new star!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: Contratulations JBrainard and MA-Caver artyon:


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats, JB!!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*Another (gold) star is born...**

  :drinky: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :drinky:

Congratulations, JB!!! 

:ultracool :highfive: :drinky: artyon: artyon:  :drinky: :highfive: :ultracool





*​_


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JBrainard!!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :cheers: *


----------



## MA-Caver

Wtg Jb!


----------



## terryl965

_*Congrats JB*_​


----------



## JBrainard

Thank you all and congrats MA-Caver, you rock (pun intended).


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS to JBrainard!!! Well done!!artyon: :high5: artyon: :cheers: *


----------



## Sukerkin

Much deserved felicitations and plaudits, *JB* :tup:.


----------



## exile

_*More kudos to JB :cheers:... but now we have something else to celebrate...**


artyon: artyon: artyon:


Pam has just scored her FIFTH GOLD!!!
artyon: artyon:  artyon:

RAWR, RAWR, RAWR!!! *_​


----------



## MJS

Awesome!! Way to go Pam!!!:ultracool


----------



## terryl965

_*Great Job Pam*_​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO JB, PAM AND TSHADOWCHASER*  I'm surprised no one saw Sheldon's yet...*!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Sheldon!!!:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Pam!!! Well deserved** :high5:artyon: :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TSHADOWCHASER!!!** artyon: :high5: artyon: *:cheers:


----------



## exile

_*I missed this! **


artyon: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: artyon:


Congratulations, Sheldon on your new

BINARY STAR SYSTEM!!

artyon: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky:  artyon:


*_​


----------



## MJS

And yet another double star member...bushidomartialarts!!!:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Bushidomartialarts!!** artyon: :high5: artyon: *:cheers:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR SECOND STAR, BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to all the new star holders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## exile

_*The Power of Rep strikes again!!!!**


artyon: :highfive: :ultracool :highfive: artyon:


Well done, BushidoMAstwin shuriken for YOU!!


artyon: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:  artyon:


*_​


----------



## MA-Caver

Wow so many new stars on MT. Now if we could only get *this type* of recognition at our jobs...  


*CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW STAR HOLDERS *


----------



## JBrainard

Five stars! Congrats Pam!
:cheers:
and... Congrats to TShadowchaser as well!
AND... Congrats to bushidomartialarts! We Oregonians kick ***


----------



## Drac

Congrats Jade...Way ta go!!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Pam!*


----------



## Ninjamom

Wow, I take a break for a few hours, and I am soooo far behind!  You guys are amazing!!

Congrats to all new and multiple star awardees!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Wow! Thanks guys! And may I be the first to say....

Congratulations Terry 
on your fifth!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to Pam and Terry!!!!!

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*Another new star appears in our skies...**


artyon: :drinky:artyon: :drinky: artyon:


Congratulations, Master Stoker, on your 

FIFTH GOLD!!!
artyon: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: artyon:  *__*

Well done and well-deserved, Terry!!*_​


----------



## Shaderon

I'm behind again!!!  Bad girl

CONGRATULATIONS

TSHADOWCHASER

BUSHIDO

PAM

TERRY

And anyone else I missed through blinking!  

artyon: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## JBrainard

Right on Terry! Congrats.


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks and congrats to all I missed!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Terry!!!* *Well Done and Well Deserved*:high5: artyon: :high5: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## terryl965

Thank you all for the kind words but as always I feel there are so many more productive members that deserve these star more than me. Again Thank you :asian:


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations,Dark Lord Terry!!!* :high5: artyon: :high5: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Congrats Terry!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to the UPWE and Dark Lord Terry!*


----------



## Sukerkin

Crikey!  I can't keep up!!  I reckon I should just put a daily "Congrats to all" message on a macro :lol:.

Much well earned praise has flowed to all those who've 'starred up' in the past couple of days (there I think that gets me out of trouble for not 'scoping' promotions enough ... doesn't it?).

Plus an unrelated mystery has been solved - as in I've had some kind 'rep' given to me of late and I couldn't figure out who it was from ... and now I know :whoopee!:.  So congrats and thanks *Sheldon* and I hope you didn't think I was rude not to respond to your 'rep' :tup:.


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TERRY- THE UPWE!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Andrew Green on his 4th!!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Andrew Green!!!*
artyon: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats Andrew! or as I like to say... 
*
ATTA BOY LUTHER! *


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ANDREW!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Andrew Green

luther?

I don't think I want to know...

thanks all


----------



## exile

_*MT's computer Czar
Has got himself... **

artyon:  artyon:

... a new Star!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


Well done, Andrewcongrats on your 4th!!

:highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:

*​_


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Andrew!!!!


----------



## Laurentkd

*Congrats Andrew!!!*


----------



## mrhnau

Good gosh! so many stars!
artyon:
Congrats to Stickarts on his first! woot!!
artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

Congrats Andrew

and

Congrats Stickarts

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to Andrew and Stickarts​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Stickarts!!!*
artyon:


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Andrew and Stickarts!!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## stickarts

WOW! Thank you!


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to Andrew, Stickarts, and Blindside!!!!
​


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, Stickarts... **

artyon:  artyon:

... on your brand new Star!!!

artyon: :cheers: :cheers: artyon:


Let it shine, shine, shine....

:drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

*​_


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go Sensei!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Blindside!!!*
artyon::high5::high5:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Blindside!!!*
> artyon::high5::high5:artyon:


 

_*I will second that*_​


----------



## MJS

stickarts said:


> WOW! Thank you!


 
Congrats!! Well deserved!


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Blindside as well!!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BLINDSIDE, STICKARTS, AND ANDREW ON YOUR STARS!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Ninjamom

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Blindside!!!*
> artyon::high5::high5:artyon:


 
_And I will THIRD that!!!!!!_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*CONGRATULATIONS TO BLINDSIDE, STICKARTS, AND ANDREW ON YOUR STARS!!! artyon:  artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*I don't know if I congratulated this person or not (I just got off work, and feel a bit slow- if you know what I mean...)  So, here it is!*

*WAY TO GO MORPH4ME ON YOUR 2ND STAR!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## JBrainard

My congrats to Andrew, Stickarts, Blindside, and Morph4me.
I guess we just have too many cool people on MT


----------



## Ninjamom

MORPH Hits Gold......

AGAIN!!!!!

Congrats, Bro!
artyon:   artyon:   artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Ninjamom said:


> MORPH Hits Gold......​
> AGAIN!!!!!​
> 
> Congrats, Bro!​artyon: artyon: artyon:​


 

way to go Morph.​


----------



## MJS

Congrats on your 2nd Morph!!!


----------



## morph4me

Thank you everybody, now am I mistaken or did Terry's galaxy get a little brighter??


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATULATIONS TELLNER!  YOU NOW HAVE YOUR 3RD STAR!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*The sky is getting TOO SMALL!!


 Congratulations, Blindside and Morph4me **

artyon:  artyon: artyon:

... on your brand new Stars!!!

artyon:   artyon: artyon:


We're getting blinded by all the light! 

:drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky:

*​_


----------



## MJS

Congrats Tellner!!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TELLNER!!! artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations, Tellner, on your **

artyon:  artyon: artyon:

THIRD Gold Star!!

artyon:   artyon: 

Well done, O fellow Heroic Cynical Curmudgeon!!

:drinky: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :drinky:

*​_


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRTULATIONS

BLINDSIDE

TELLNER

and

MORPH-IE-KINS!!! 


artyon: :drinky: :ladysman: :ladysman: :ladysman: :moon: :uhyeah: :drinkbeer :cheers: :drinky: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

_* Congratulations to,Tellner Blindside and Morph4me *_
_* artyon: artyon: artyon:*_


----------



## Ninjamom

Three?  Three???  THREE??????

WOW!!!!
Way to go, Big T!!
artyon:   artyon:   artyon:​


----------



## JBrainard

Congrats Tellner. You deserve it, man.


----------



## exile

_*And while we're in kudos&#8211;and&#8211;congratulation mode, 
let's hear it for**

Sukerkin, now the proud bearer of

 TWO Gold Stars!!

artyon:   artyon: artyon:

Well-deserved, Mark!!

:cheers: :drinky: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :drinky: :cheers:

artyon:  artyon: artyon:
*​_


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: CONGRATULATIONS MORPH artyon:


----------



## Drac

_*Congrats to Sukerkin!!! *__* artyon: artyon:*_


----------



## Ninjamom

Way to Go, Sukerkin!

artyon:   artyon:   artyon:   

More Gold for Wielders of Weapons!​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Sukerin!!! artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## CoryKS

My god, it's full of stars!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO SUKERKIN!*


----------



## exile

_*Ceicei has just racked up ....**

... her second gold star!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

... and as I understand it, her Gold Key Club membership 
did the trick! 

:nudgenudge: :winkwink: :angel:
:cheers:  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :cheers:

artyon:  artyon: artyon: artyon:
*​_


----------



## morph4me

*Way to go CeiCei, Congratulations*:highfive: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO CEICEI!!!   The Gold Key membership might've had something to do with it.... *

*artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Ninjamom

Yay, CeiCei!!!!!

Way 2 GO!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

_Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!!_​


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> _Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!!_​


 

This one is well deserve cudaos Cei Cei


----------



## Drac

_Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!!:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky: artyon: _


----------



## Shaderon

Congratulations Mark (Sukerkin) - Another star for England!

and 

Congrats Ceicei

:highfive: :highfive:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

:drinky: :drink2tha  :drinky:

artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Mark and CeiCei!!!:ultracool


----------



## Sukerkin

{Cue Elvis Voice}Thank you, thank you very much{/Elvis}

In all seriousness, it's you chaps that make it so much fun to post here and encourage by example the membership to try and make as much sense as we can :rei:.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congrats to all the proud owners of New Stars!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations CeiCei and Sukerkin!*


----------



## MA-Caver

:asian: Congrats Ceicei my dear friend. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

exile said:


> _*Ceicei has just racked up ....**
> 
> ... her second gold star!!!
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
> 
> ... and as I understand it, her Gold Key Club membership
> did the trick!
> 
> :nudgenudge: :winkwink: :angel:
> :cheers:  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :cheers:
> 
> artyon:  artyon: artyon: artyon:
> *​_




(Blushing)

You're too kind!  It was your rep point that tipped mine into the second star, so thank you very much!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Thank you! Thank you all for your kind words with my star!  Now on to the official announcement:  

Congratulations to all of you who recently got their stars!!!
​

:lurk:


----------



## exile

Ceicei said:


> (Blushing)
> 
> You're too kind!  It was your rep point that tipped mine into the second star, so thank you very much!!!
> 
> - Ceicei



It was my pleasure, and very well-deserved on your part, Ceicei


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: Congratulations Ceicei on your second star artyon:


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Congrats to ArmorOfGod on his first star  well done!
artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, ARMOR OF GOD!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Congrats AOG...artyon:artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

*Atta boy AOG! *


----------



## tshadowchaser

AOG  well done


----------



## exile

_*
Congratulations, AoG,**

artyon: artyon:

on your first Gold Star!!


:cheers:  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :cheers:

*​_


----------



## Flying Crane

I think I just gave Exile another star...


----------



## Drac

CONGRATS to Exile on his 7th star!!!!!:cheers:artyon:artyon::highfive:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR STAR, EXILE!!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, exile!!!!*
:highfive: :cheers: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive:
I guess you'll be the one to find out what happens when the row is full of stars!!
​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, ArmorofGod

artyon: artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE!!! MT's brightest star!!!** Well Done!!! *
*:high5:artyon: :high5:  artyon::high5:artyon: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Ninjamom

Yowser!!!!!  Amazing things in the heavens tonight!!

Congratulations, AOG!
artyon:   artyon:   artyon:

Awesome Job, exile!!!!(Yo, man, save some for the rest of us!   )

artyon:   artyon:   artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Congrats AoG and to Exile!!!  Way to go!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Sukerkin

Congrats to all star-earners ... but I reckon we're going to have to get *Exile* bigger epaulettes to fit his clusters on soon .


----------



## exile

Thanks you very much, everyone... don't know what to say!  I appreciate it, and you, greatlyI hope you all know that. 

And have a happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

mrhnau said:


> artyon:
> Congrats to ArmorOfGod on his first star  well done!
> artyon:


 
Thanks everyone!
I just noticed a few minutes ago that I have that star up there, so I hopped to this thread and found everyone saying congrats to me.
Cool!

AoG


----------



## exile

_*LISA
 has just added another star to her galaxy!!!**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

Congratulations on your Sixth Gold, Lisa!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


:cheers:  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :cheers:

*​_


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!  It's hard to beat this display, so I'm just going to agree with it!​


exile said:


> _*LISA
> has just added another star to her galaxy!!!**
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon:
> 
> Congratulations on your Sixth Gold, Lisa!!!
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
> 
> 
> :cheers:  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:  :cheers:
> 
> *​_


----------



## Lisa

*CONGRATS EXILE!

7 GLORIOUS SHINING STARS!

artyon:  artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## shesulsa

_*CONGRATS TO MY FRIEND LISA ON HER SIXTH STAR!!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_
_*CONGRATS EXILE ON YOUR SEVENTH!!!! HOLY COW!!!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_
_*CONGRATS ALL AROUND!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Way to go Lisa!!!


----------



## exile

Lisa, Shesulsathanks again for your encouragement!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Lisa!!! Well Deserved!!! *
*:high5:artyon: :high5: artyon::high5:artyon: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to LISA, SHESULSA, and EXILE,
for a whopping total of
19 STARS between them all!!!!!!

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!​
artyon:   artyon:   artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATS to Lisa and Shesulsa!!! Well done ladies!!!**artyon: :high5: artyon::high5:artyon: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## exile

_*And here's something else to consider... **

artyon: artyon:

Congratulations on your Sixth Gold, Kacey!!!

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

The sky is on fire!!! 

artyon: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: artyon:


*​_


----------



## MA-Caver

You know with all these stars coming out it's getting harder and harder to keep up! Geez :lol: 


*CONGRATS TO ALL *(again   )


----------



## Ninjamom

Yo, KACEY!!!!

How'd I miss your SIXTH star??!?!?!

Big congrats!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Nice Going Kacey!!!*

:cheers: artyon: :high5:artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats, Kacey!!!*

:cheers: artyon: :high5: :cheers:artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

Once more here we are in the middle of the star studded screen to say some congratulations to some very deserving people.

ArmorofGod - Well done on getting that first star!

Lisa - Fantastic, good going there team (Lisa and Mr and Mrs Chew) well done of acheiving 6

Shesulsa - Another 6, well done that girl

Kacey - yet another 6, you girls are racking up the sixes!  Fantastic!

Exile! - SEVEN!!!!!   Way to go Exile!!!!    What a poster!   There's no stopping you. (or shutting you up  )
*
CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!​*artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: Congratulations Kacey and everyone else who has earned another star recently.  It seems to be an epidemic. artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

fnorfurfoot said:


> artyon: Congratulations Kacey and everyone else who has earned another star recently. It seems to be an epidemic. artyon:


 
Ditto! How'd I miss this thread all this time?

Anyway, belated kudos to all I missed congratulating. :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all very much for your congratulations - I appreciate all the people who repped me too.  :asian:


----------



## exile

_*The latest new double star system belongs to TEZ!!**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

Congratulations on your second Gold!!

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

:drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky:

*​_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to all!*


----------



## Drac

_*artyon: artyon: artyon:*_
_*Congratulations to TEZ 3 on your 2nd Star!!!!*_ 
_*artyon: artyon: *_


----------



## MJS

Congrats to all of the people that received new stars, that I may have missed!!  :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to TEZ 3!*


----------



## LawDog

*Congratulations to all.*
:highfive:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, TEZ!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LISA, SHESULSA, KACEY, EXILE, AND TEZ ON YOUR NEW STARS!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Sukerkin

Way to go, one and all :tup:.

Special congrats to *Tez* for some of her rep earning posts have been in quite fractious threads - well done that lass.


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> *WAY TO GO LISA, SHESULSA, KACEY, EXILE, AND TEZ ON YOUR NEW STARS!!! artyon: :high5: artyon:*


 

I will second it for you TKDgirl


----------



## exile

Sukerkin said:


> Way to go, one and all :tup:.
> 
> Special congrats to *Tez* for some of her rep earning posts have been in quite fractious threads - well done that lass.



Right you are, Markjust goes to show that if you can combine strong, well-thought-out opinions with respect for the the worth of other people's views, you can be a positive force even in very heated exchanges...


----------



## kidswarrior

tkdgirl said:


> *WAY TO GO LISA, SHESULSA, KACEY, EXILE, AND TEZ ON YOUR NEW STARS!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*



I'm ditto-ing this because am sure I missed _someone _on this list.


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to
TEZ!!!!!!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*If I'm not mistaken...**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:ultracool  :ultracool :ultracool

QUI-GON has just scored his first Gold!!

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

A true Jedi performance!! 

:drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky:

*​_


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go QUI-GON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool​
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

All Right QUI-GON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

Congrats Tez3 and Qui-Gon 


Both very well deserved!


artyon: artyon:

and a :drinky: too​


----------



## Ninjamom

Awesome job, QUI-GON!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:

(Congrats to the Jedi we admire most...... just stay away from that Darth Maul guy!!)​


----------



## Tames D

I'd like to thank the Jedi Council... uh, I mean the the MT Council. In other words, you guys.


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go Qui Gon! Welcome to the stars! *
*
Way to go Tez! *


----------



## exile

QUI-GON said:


> I'd like to thank the Jedi Council... uh, I mean the the MT Council.



Keep them separate you must, Qui-Gon!


----------



## Shaderon

exile said:


> Keep them separate you must, Qui-Gon!


 
Hang on Yoda WAS Exiled..... *thinks*   Ex, you hiding something?


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS QUI-GON!!!*

artyon: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## exile

Shaderon said:


> Hang on Yoda WAS Exiled..... *thinks*   Ex, you hiding something?



Uh-uh, I'm _revealing_ something, namely the fact that

_*SHADS 

has just gotten her third 

Gold Star!!!**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

You need your own planetarium at this point!! :lol: 


*​_


----------



## Last Fearner

Hey everyone!

This is the first time I noticed this thread!!  

I don't get over into the MT "locker room" too often.

*I was honored with my first Gold Star on Feb 14, and my second on Apr 14.*
:boing1:​ 
I would like to say a BIG *Thank* *You* to all who gave me congratulations before,
and I am sorry I did not reply sooner
(since I did not know this thread existed).​ 
:asian:​ 
Anyhow,​ 
*Congratulations to all those others who have reached the STARS and beyond!*​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon: 
*GO MT'ers*​
*Thank you all very much!*
*CM D.J. Eisenhart*
*______________*
*Last Fearner*​
*PS.  It looks like I just reached my 500th post with this one!* :ultracool


----------



## Shaderon

exile said:


> _*You need your own planetarium at this point!! :lol: *_​


 
:lol:   Thanks bud!   I've got one on order but they say there's a backlog of orders because they are busy building your upgrade


----------



## Drac

Congrats m'dear!!!!!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky: artyon: artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS SHADS!!!*artyon: :cheers:   :highfive: artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Shads!!!!*


artyon:                 artyon:​ You go Girl!!!

:matrix:     :matrix:     :matrix:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Last Fearner said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This is the first time I noticed this thread!!
> 
> I don't get over into the MT "locker room" too often.
> 
> *I was honored with my first Gold Star on Feb 14, and my second on Apr 14.*
> :boing1:​
> I would like to say a BIG *Thank* *You* to all who gave me congratulations before,
> and I am sorry I did not reply sooner
> (since I did not know this thread existed).​
> :asian:​
> I made the same mistake, LF. Oh well. :whip1:
> 
> All I have to say for myself is, OOPS!!! :uhohh:
> 
> But as for you, CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: *Congratulations Shaderon.  Nice job. *artyon:


----------



## JBrainard

Congrats to to Qui-gon and Shads!
:cheers:


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to SHADERON!!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Shaderon!!!
artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:
And to Rich Parsons, too, who has his third star now!
artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*Well done, Rich!!**

artyon: artyon: 

artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Congratulations on your third Gold!!

artyon:   artyon:

:drinky: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky:

*​_


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Rich!!*

_* artyon: artyon:*_

_Super Job!_

_*artyon: artyon:*_​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats, Rich!!!*
_* artyon: artyon:*_


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Rich!!!
artyon: artyon:
 *


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations Rich!!!
*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**
* 




​


----------



## Sukerkin

Many congratulations to all who are working to increase the luminosity of the fora with their stellar emissions


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> Many congratulations to all who are working to increase the luminosity of the fora with their stellar emissions


You've been reading the thesaurus again, haven't you?  :lol:


----------



## exile

Sukerkin said:


> Many congratulations to all who are working to increase the luminosity of the fora with their stellar emissions



And if the odd supernova takes out a few planetary systems every so often... so be it! :lol:


----------



## kidswarrior

Sukerkin said:


> Many congratulations to all who are working to increase the luminosity of the fora with their stellar emissions



What the...? :lol2:


----------



## JBrainard

First...
*Congratulations, Rich!!!*



exile said:


> And if the odd supernova takes out a few planetary systems every so often... so be it! :lol:


 
Looks like _your_ star system is going to be a galaxy soon.


----------



## Sukerkin

kidswarrior said:


> What the...? :lol2:


 
ROFL - _yes_, sometimes I really do talk like that ... what can I say, it's true that I used to read dictionaries as a kid :hides:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Rich!*


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go Rich! *


----------



## Rich Parsons

I guess I am now decent with three stars.


----------



## kidswarrior

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL - _yes_, sometimes I really do talk like that ... what can I say, it's true that I used to read dictionaries as a kid :hides:


 Careful, *zDom* and I might make you one of our band of Nerdy Warriors (he's working on the screenplay now, complete with atrocious dubbing) :highfive:


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL - what can I say, it's true that I used to read dictionaries as a kid :hides:


 
Riiight!!! ( searches for something to throw at Suke)


----------



## Sukerkin

Help!  Help!  I'm being repressed! :lol:.

Actually, I think that we'd better quit whilst we're ahead (or at least I still _have_ a head ) as we're hacksawing through the rails of this thread .


----------



## bluemtn

Well, I've been away for a couple of days, and the list just goes on and on!  Well, this is for those that have reached a new star...


*CONGRATULATIONS YOU ALL!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS KIDSWARRIOR on YOUR THIRD GOLD STAR!!!*
 :highfive: artyon: :cheers:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

Sorry, double posted


----------



## exile

_*From triumph to triumph...**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Congratulations, Kidswarrior, on your
 third Gold!!

artyon:   artyon: artyon:

:highfive: :ultracool  :highfive:

*​_


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON STAR#3, KIDSWARRIOR!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Kidswarrior!*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Thank you, well-wishers! *

And *TKDGirl*, looks like someone else is on the verge of a third gold! Maybe some of her fellow Mods might want to show some love. :inlove: (I'm tapped out, myself :rules: ).


----------



## exile

*No sooner said than done, Kidswarrior... 

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

TKD_Girl has just scored her 
 third Gold!!

:highfive:  :drinky:   :highfive: 

artyon:   :highfive: artyon:

artyon:


Well done, Kerri!!!!

​*


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> *No sooner said than done, Kidswarrior... ​*
> _*artyon: artyon: artyon:*_​
> _*:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: *_​
> _*TKD_Girl has just scored her *_
> _* third Gold!!*_​
> _*:highfive: :drinky: :highfive: *_​
> _*artyon: :highfive: artyon:*_​
> _*artyon:*_​
> 
> _*Well done, Kerri!!!!*_​


 

yes well done.


----------



## kidswarrior

exile said:


> *No sooner said than done, Kidswarrior...
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon:
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> TKD_Girl has just scored her
> third Gold!!
> 
> :highfive:  :drinky:   :highfive:
> 
> artyon:   :highfive: artyon:
> 
> artyon:
> 
> 
> Well done, Kerri!!!!
> 
> ​*



CONGRATULATIONS, KERRI!!

NEVER MORE DESERVED!!!!!

​


----------



## Kacey

CONGRATULATIONS, KERRI!!!!!!!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Kidswarrior and *_*TKD_Girl on their 3rd*__* Gold stars!!*_


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations TKD_Girl :high5:artyon::cheers:artyon:*


----------



## Tames D

Congratulations to Kidswarrior and TKD_Girl !!!


----------



## bluemtn

*Thank you all!*


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Congrats to Drac on his 5th! Good job!
artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Drac!!

Congrats to Exile on the big number 8!!!  

And Congrats to anyone else I may have missed over the past few weeks!

:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

MJS said:


> Congrats to Drac!!
> 
> Congrats to Exile on the big number 8!!!
> 
> And Congrats to anyone else I may have missed over the past few weeks!
> 
> :ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool


Yeah - what he said!  Congratulations all 'round!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATS TO DRAC AND EXILE ON YOUR BRAND- SPANKIN'- NEW STARS!!!*

artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:


----------



## exile

_*Congrats, Drac, on numero 5!!!**

artyon: artyon: artyon:

-vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed-

Dark Lords Rock!


Vampires Rule!


artyon:   artyon: artyon:

-vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed-

*​_


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, Drac 
on the big 
 NUMBER FIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ultracool        :mst:        :ultracool        :mst:        :ultracool

 Yeah, RHIP (in this case dan rank--I know you've talked about it) but *
you show us the really important stuff like how not to be REMF's *

(Uh, if this is foreign language, hit me w/ a PM--sometimes I presume overlaps in LEO and military lingo ) 

Keep up the fantastic work! I admire it greatly.
​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, Ex, on...
*taking off shoes to count this high--fingers kinda busted up, twisted and fused*

*NUMBER 8!!!!!*

       

WAS THAT 8? AS IN _AFTER _7 AND _BEFORE_... GULP... _9_?

*Unbelievable, my friend!!!!!!!!

You are truly inspiring.*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Drac and Exile!*


----------



## exile

Thanks, folks, for the good thoughts, and for the MT companionship I've enjoyed so much since I joinedand for the everlasting conversation that continually turns up so many ideas and so much terrific new knowledge (new to me, anyway...) May it never end!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Drac on #5 *
*and*
*Congratulations Exile on your stellar contributions, Bob is going to have to come up with something new for you, I don't see room for another star. *
:highfive:artyon::cheers:artyon:artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers::highfive:


----------



## Drac

Congratulation,Exile on your 8th star..Well done..
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon::drinky:


----------



## Drac

Thanks Everybody..It was all of you that got me here...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Thanks Everybody..It was all of you that got me here...


 

I think it was you that got yourself here, we just realized the value of what you were saying, which makes you an inspiration and the rest of us perceptive:uhyeah:


----------



## kidswarrior

morph4me said:


> I think it was you that got yourself here, we just realized the value of what you were saying, which makes you an inspiration and the rest of us perceptive:uhyeah:



What Tom said....


----------



## exile

Tom, Danthanks very much for your kind words. :asian: But I have some kudos of my own to deliver....

_*Congrats, mrhnau,  on 

your third Gold Star!!!**

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 


That heron is SOARING!!

artyon:   artyon: artyon: artyon: 

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: 

*​_


----------



## Drac

Congrats to mrhanu on his 3rd star..Excellent!!!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:::


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS MRHNAU!!!*
*:highfive: artyon:artyon:*


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go MrH. *


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats MRHNAU!!!!​:ultracool      :ultracool      :ultracool
NICE WORK!
​


----------



## mrhnau

Thanks guys  drinks all around! woo!
:cheers:


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> Thanks guys  drinks all around! woo!
> :cheers:



Don't mind if I do, come to think of it... :drinkbeer


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Mrhnau!!!
:highfive: :cheers: :drinky: artyon: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive:
​


----------



## exile

Hey, wait a second, folks!....

_*Kacey has racked up...


Her SEVENTH Gold Starand some change!!!**

:cheers: artyon: artyon: :cheers:

:cheers: artyon: artyon: :cheers:


Very well deserved!!

artyon:   artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:



*​_


----------



## Sukerkin

Okay people.  You all have to stop making such good quality posts and earning rep ... I can't keep up with all the new births in the stellar nursery :lol:.

Alternative translation - well done one and all :tup:

Cheers :drinkbeer


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congrats, Kacey!!*


:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool
Well Done!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Kacey and Mrhnau!*


----------



## exile

But wait... there's more... the fun never stops here!!....

_*Carol has just joined the

Lucky Sevens Gold Star Gang!!!**

:cheers: artyon: artyon: :cheers:

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

:cheers: artyon: artyon: :cheers:


The Milky Way is getting awfully crowded... 

artyon:  artyon: artyon:



*​_


----------



## Carol

*Congrats Drac!*

Congrats MrH!
*
Congrats Kacey!  

artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: *Congratulations to Kacey, Drac, Carol, and anyone else I missed recently.* artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, Carol! Very, very well deserved. :asian:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations*
*Kacey and Carol on  your well deserved Seventh Stars!!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:*
*:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
**artyon:artyon:artyon:*
*:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
**artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Carol

Thank you very, very much.  I really appreciate your kind words. :asian:


----------



## Carol

But wait...we're not done yet.

What is that in my rear-view mirror?  Are those flashing blue lights?  Or twinkling gold stars?

*One of Massachusetts' finest has earned his second star!
*
Congratulations *LawDog!*
:cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers:
artyon: artyon:
artyon:
​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations LawDog!!!

:highfive: artyon: :cheers:   :highfive:artyon: :cheers:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO KACEY AND CAROL ON YOUR MUCH DESERVED SEVEN STARS!!  artyon: :high5:*

*WAY TO GO ON STAR #2, LAWDOG!!  artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## exile

_*Well done, LawDog, new owner of his very own 

Binary star system!!**

:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:

:highfive: artyon: artyon: :highfive:


artyon:   artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

(and really, I'm sure Carol wasn't speeding... danged radar set must need recalibration! )

*​_


----------



## LawDog

_Bow,_
Thank you one and all for the rep's that were given to me by all of you.
Double pasties, I have seen those before, can't remember where.
:ultracool


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> *WAY TO GO KACEY AND CAROL ON YOUR MUCH DESERVED SEVEN STARS!! artyon: :high5:*
> 
> *WAY TO GO ON STAR #2, LAWDOG!! artyon: :high5: artyon:*


 

Yes congrats all well deseved.


----------



## MJS

Congrats Drac, Kacey, Carol and MrH!!!!:ultracool


----------



## MJS

Congrats to Lawdog!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congrats, LawDog! **:ultracool** A job well done. **:asian:*​


----------



## Shaderon

Now here I come back after a few days away and someone's turned on the Star distribution system.... I mean they are EVERYWHERE!   

Are these things on sale or what?


Ok here goes

CONGRATULATIONS​
Rich
TDK_Girl
Kidswarrior
Carol
Kacey
MrH
Lawdog
Drac (Get that Harley revved up ok?)
and
Exile - Eight already?   greedy so and so......  :lol:


Really well done you lot, You all really deserve it, all of you.

(Not sure about Exile and them 8 though, I'm sure he's pinching them  )


----------



## Kacey

_*Congratulations, Carol and LawDog!!!!*_
:highfive: :cheers: artyon: :drinky: artyon: :cheers: :highfive:

And thanks very much to all those who congratulated me - I couldn't have done it without you!  Thank you all for your kind words and positive rep.​


----------



## exile

_*But wait! Are my eyes playing tricks on me, or has Iceman just scored his

Second Gold Star??!!*

:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:

artyon: artyon:

:highfive:  :highfive: :highfive:

*Well done, Tom!!**


artyon:  :ultracool artyon: :ultracool artyon:

*​_


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Kacey and Carol on your SEVEN STARS!! artyon: :high5:*

*and congrats to LAWDOG and Iceman on Number 2!!!!! artyon: :high5: artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS ICEMAN!! :highfive:** artyon::cheers:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Iceman!


----------



## exile

_*And let's hear it now for JKS, who's just added a 

third Gold Star

to his collection! 

Keep that light shining!

*



:drinky: :drinky: :ultracool :drinky: :drinky:

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers:  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 


artyon: artyon:  artyon:

​_


----------



## JBrainard

Congratulations to Kacey, Carol, Law Dog, Iceman, and JKS!

Man, I gotta check this thread more. I'm missing all of these shooting stars!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations Iceman!!!!
:ultracool:ultracool
*​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JKS!!! :highfive:** artyon::cheers:*


----------



## Shaderon

CONGRATULATIONS

ICEMAN
and
JKS

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## exile

*... and still more: MJS has now got an astral score of **

SIX Gold Stars...

It's like a planetarium in here!!

:highfive:   

 Well done, Mike!!

*

:cheers:  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers:  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS JKS on Number 3 to and MJS on Number 6... **artyon:*:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:  
artyon: artyon:  
  :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, Mike! 
You've really worked hard for it. Very well deserved. :asian:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

I can hardly keep up with the exploding galaxy here! 
Congrats to all on well deserved stars!!!! 
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations MJS!!! :highfive:artyon::cheers: It's turning into a veritable solar system here.*


----------



## JBrainard

Congratulations MJS! :highfive:


----------



## MJS

Thanks Everyone!!!:ultracool

And Congrats to JKS!!!:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATS TO ICEMAN, JKS, AND MJS ON YOUR WELL DESERVED STARS!!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations MJS!*


----------



## Kacey

_*Congratulations MJS!*_​


----------



## MA-Caver

*WAY TO GO MJS! *


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Wow! 6 stars for Brian! Good job!!
artyon:

Getting awfully bright in here!


----------



## Kacey

_*Congratulations Brian!!!!!*_​


----------



## Blotan Hunka

I feel so inadequate.


----------



## mrhnau

Blotan Hunka said:


> I feel so inadequate.


We're not worthy!

We're not worthy!

*Does the Waynes World bow*

:bow:


----------



## MA-Caver

Atta boy Bryan!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks a bunch everyone.  The reason this* site* is so great is because of you.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: Congratulations Brian.  Well Done. artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thanks a bunch everyone.  The reason this* site* is so great is because of you.


Aww shucks... t'ain't nuthin   You're one of the *YOU*s too you know.


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, Brian!​ 
Got your book and DVD in the mail yesterday. Interesting. Looking forward to getting to it in depth (probably in a few weeks). :ultracool

Mark


----------



## Sukerkin

MA-Caver said:


> Aww shucks... t'ain't nuthin  You're one of the *YOU*s too you know.


 

Quite right!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Sukerkin on your third Star!*


----------



## terryl965

Way to go Mike Brian and Surkerkin


----------



## Sukerkin

:blush:

I don't know if it was *Brian* or *Ceicei* that tipped me over the wall into trinary status but thank you to everyone who has thought I had something worthwhile to say :Sensei Rei:.


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, Brian on your 6th and to Sukerkin on your 3rd!!!! Outstanding!!*


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, Mark!!!!
:ultracool:ultracool
:ultracool
​
*Truly, truly well-deserved.*

...even if you cheated by reading the dictionary as a kid...probably read the one in Japanese, too...Darned...Oh, *Hi Suke*. Congratulations one more time! :high5:


----------



## Ceicei

Sukerkin said:


> :blush:
> 
> I don't know if it was *Brian* or *Ceicei* that tipped me over the wall into trinary status but thank you to everyone who has thought I had something worthwhile to say :Sensei Rei:.



All your posts you've made were definitely well deserved!  Congratulations with your star! artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thanks a bunch everyone.  The reason this* site* is so great is because of you.



Yes, and each bit made much better by your comments as well!  Congratulations! artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## exile

*Three LOUD cheers for 

  Mark, on his Third Gold Star

artyon: artyon: artyon:

 and

 Brian, on his Sixth!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:

That little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine, 
let it shine, 
let it shine, 
let it shine!


:cheers:  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Congratulations on your great contributions all 'round, guys!!

artyon: artyon:  artyon:

*​


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Congratulations, Brian on your 6th and to Sukerkin on your 3rd!!!! Outstanding!!*


 
Can't say it any better, well deserved. :high5:


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone! 

And Congrats to everyone that just received a new star!!  Way to go!!!:ultracool


----------



## JBrainard

Congratulations to Brian on his well deserved 6th star and to Sukerkin on his 3rd!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BRIAN, MARK, AND ANDREW ON YOUR NEW STARS!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## exile

*MBuzzy, who has just reached Cho Dan rank, has also racked up

 his first Gold Star!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:
artyon: artyon: artyon:
artyon: artyon: artyon:

What a week of well-earned triumphs!


:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations MBuzzy!


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Congrats to Mbuzzy and Sukerkin! Good job guys!
artyon:


----------



## MBuzzy

Thanks all!!  

I love this place!!!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations MBuzzy On both accomplishments.*
*:cheers:artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers:*


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: *Contratulations MBuzzy and any others who I have missed recently. *artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations MBuzzy! On the star and the Dan ranking. Both awesome accomplishments!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Congratulations to MBuzzy on the star and the new rank..


----------



## Sukerkin

I mirror those sentiments, well done to everyone whose proven their deservedness for reputation and a further "Hail!" to those who have proven their worthyness during testing :rei:.


----------



## MA-Caver

*CONGRATULATIONS TO PING898!!!! SECOND STAR GIRL! *  Way to go ... your posts are well worth repping!


----------



## Ping898

hehe....thank you caver


Congratz to MBuzzy and all those I missed since the last time I posted on this thread!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, MBUZZY!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats Ping and MBuzzy!!!


----------



## bluemtn

OH YEAH!  CAN'T FORGET HER!!!

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR SECOND STAR, PING!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations to Ping, MBuzzy, Sukerkin, and anyone I might have missed!!!!!
*​


----------



## kidswarrior

*Way to go, Ping!!!*

*:wavey:    :jediduel:    :wavey:
Much deserved.
*​


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Ping on her 2nd star..Well done!!!::cheers:::


----------



## exile

*Congratulations, Ping,... 

artyon: artyon: artyon:

 on your second Gold Star!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

Well done!!

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon: artyon:



*​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Ping!!! 
 artyon: *artyon:


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Good job MA-Caver on his third star! Well done and well deserved!
artyon:


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> artyon:
> Good job MA-Caver on his third star! Well done and well deserved!
> artyon:


 
mrhnau said it first and best..CONGRATS MA-Caver...


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, MA-Caver on the third gold!!!! :ultracool:mst:


----------



## LawDog

_Congratulations to MA-Caver & Ping_


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Ma-Caver and Ping well deserve*​


----------



## MA-Caver

Well I'll be.  Didn't expect that... Cool! 

Thanks to all who contributed. Thanks to Mr.H for pushing me over. :asian:


----------



## Ping898

artyon:*Congratz to MA-Caver on his third star!Well deserved for sure!*artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations MA-Caver!!! :cheers: artyon::cheers:*


----------



## fnorfurfoot

artyon: *Congratulations to you MA-Caver!* artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

Did I miss the celebration for ​ 
morph4me's 
third gold star?​ 
:ultracool:mst:​ 
_*Congratulations*, young man! Your posts are always interesting and often instructive, too. _
_Enjoy them very much._​


----------



## Sukerkin

Quite right to all above.  Well said one and all (quite obviously really, considering this is a celebration of those who contribute positively to our 'club' ).

:kamiza rei:


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations, Morph4me!!!!!!!*​


----------



## MA-Caver

Congratulations to you as well Morph4me! :asian:


----------



## mrhnau

artyon:
Way to go Morph4me! Good job  I've enjoyed many of your posts! woo!
artyon:


----------



## morph4me

Wow! when did that happen?  Thank you all :asian:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats, Morph4me*


----------



## Ceicei

morph4me said:


> Wow! when did that happen?  Thank you all :asian:



Congratulations!  artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO MAC AND MORPH ON YOUR NEW STARS!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Shaderon

I don't know, I get busy and turn my back and suddenly you lot are sprouting stars again.... I'm going to have to do something about this.......


CONGRATULATIONS

MJSMBuzzy
Ping
Brian
Sukerkin
MA-Caver

and

Morphiekins!!!!!   :uhyeah:  

And an extra congrats to *MBuzzy* for getting that Dan Rank! ​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 4TH STAR, TELLNER!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TELLNER!!! :high5:artyon:   *:high5:


----------



## MA-Caver

*Congrats Tellner!! Way to go Mate! *


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO MASTER ON YOUR VERY FIRST STAR!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Tellner


----------



## Drac

Congrats Tellner on your 4th Star and to The Master on your 1st


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Congrats Tellner on your 4th Star and to The Master on your 1st*



What *Drac *said (sorry for not saying more, just finished a 14 hour day, and I ain't what I once was :uhyeah. Enjoy your posts and learn from you both immensely. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 6th STAR, TERRY!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Drac

Congrats Terry on Number 6!!!!* artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

_*Mazel tov, Terry!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*_​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TERRY!!! WELL DONE*

:highfive: artyon: :cheers::highfive:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats Terry on Number 6!


:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool

_*Way to go, Master Stoker!*_ :asian:​


----------



## terryl965

Thank you all but I really do not deserve this much attention, there are so many great people here on MT.


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> Thank you all but I really do not deserve this much attention, there are so many great people here on MT.


 
Sure there are a lot of great people here, and you're one of them Terry!


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Sure there are a lot of great people here, and you're one of them Terry!


 
Thanks TKDgirl


----------



## LawDog

Congratulations
               Terry1965 & Tellner


----------



## Tames D

Congrats Terry and Tellner


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations to Professor John Bishop, 
on his first, and long overdue, star!!*


:mst:   :asian:   :mst:      

*Your posts are always instructive, sir. Hope you continue with us for a very long time. *​


----------



## MJS

Congrats to John Bishop as well as any others I've missed over the past few days!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go Terry and John Bishop! *


----------



## exile

I go away for a week and all hell breaks loose???!!!... _EXCELLENT!!!_



*

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

CONGRATULATIONS


MA-C
Tom
Todd
Terry
John B

and

The Master

on your new

Gold Stars!!!

*​
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:



... and after all that, I'm off to Castrovalva for a nice long NAP!


----------



## shesulsa

*whispers*  I got my seventh star today.


----------



## Drac

Congrats to Prof.John Bishop on his *FIRST* and to Shesulsa on her *SEVENTH..*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS JOHN BISHOP !!!*

AND 

*CONGRATULATIONS SHESULSA!!! AWESOME, AND WELL DESERVED*
:highfive: artyon::highfive:artyon:


----------



## Ceicei

shesulsa said:


> *whispers*  I got my seventh star today.



Surely, you don't need to whisper!!!

artyon:

Congratulations!​


----------



## Carol

YAAAY Geo! Congrats on earning Lucky Seven!!! 
artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:
​


----------



## Ceicei

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

Congratulations, Prof. John Bishop!  

:highfive:

 Your star is well deserved!​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, *shesulsa*!!!! 
Seven!!! 
A rare accomplishment!!!!
:ultracool:asian::ultracool:asian::ultracool
​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Congratulations to Mr. Bishop!!
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Carol

And now LISA has her seventh star!!   

Hoooray to Lisa and Mr. Chew!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO SHESULSA AND JOHN BISHOP ON YOUR VERY WELL DESERVED STARS!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## bluemtn

*CONGRATS TO LISA (AND MR. AND MRS. CHEW)!!!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> _*Congratulations to Mr. Bishop!!
> *_artyon:artyon:artyon:
> ​



What Geo said!  (And the way she said it, too!)


----------



## Kacey

_Congratulations one and all on your new stars!!!!_​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS LISA, WAY TO GO* :high5::cheers: artyon: :high5:artyon::cheers:


----------



## Ceicei

tkdgirl said:


> *CONGRATS TO LISA (AND MR. AND MRS. CHEW)!!!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*



Lisa too?  Wow, soon there'll be a "Seven Star Society"! 

:highfive:  Congratulations!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## exile

Sigh... you know, I _thought_ Geo and Lisa's seventh stars were new...

well, better late than never....

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

* Congratulations to...
:drinky: :drinky: :drinky:

SHESULSA and LISA

 on your

Seven-gold-star Mini-galaxies!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

There isn't enough room in the universe for all this light!!!

artyon: artyon:

(and yes, congratulations to you too, Chew, I know Lisa couldn't have done it without you, good boy, please stop showing me those teeth, yes, of course she knows it too, I'll just PM her to remind her, shall I?.... good boy...)

*​


----------



## LawDog

*Congratulations To All*
:highfive:


----------



## Drac

CONGRATS LISA*, Excellent!!!* :high5::cheers: artyon: :high5:artyon::cheers:


----------



## Lisa

You all are just too damn sweet and put a smile on my face every time I visit.  Thanks all, very much.


----------



## MA-Caver

Aww shucks Lisa, you're no less sweeter than we are... geez. 

*CONGRATS LISA & SHESULSA *


----------



## shesulsa

*CONGRATULATIONS* TO MY COHORT IN CRIME:

_THE ONE ..._

_THE ONLY ..._

_THE VERY CHEWY ..._

_*LISA!!!
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go LISA!!

:mst::mst::mst::mst::mst::mst::mst:​


----------



## JBrainard

Well, there have been *tons* of new stars since I last visited this thread, so...

*CONGRATS TO ONE AND ALL!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 4TH STAR, BOB H.!!!!  :mst::mst::mst::mst:  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!  About time!
Congratulations, Bob!!!!
artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :high5: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 9TH STAR, EXILE!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

Congrat everyone and to you Kacey on your 8th star


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Bob H. on his 4th Star!!  

**Congrats to Exile on your 9th STAR!!!*

*Congats to Kacey on your 8th Star!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congrats to Bob on his 4th Star!! 

Congrats to Exile on your 9th STAR!!!*

*Congats to Kacey on your 8th Star!!*

*




*


----------



## exile

Thanks for the good thoughts and kind words, MT friends! 

And now more catching up to do (this is what comes of spending every day this week in violin camp with your kid...  :sadsong

artyon: artyon: 

* Congratulations 
KACEY!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: 
 Congratulations 
BOB!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
 on your respective

Eighth and Fourth Gold Stars!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:



*​


----------



## MA-Caver

So hard to keep up with this thread I tell ya! 

*CONGRATS TO BOB & KACEY*


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all very much :asian:

and....

Congratulations, exile, on your _9th _star!!!!!
Sorry... I'm too tired to do something as creative as what you've all been doing.​


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Congrats to Bob H. on his 4th Star!! *
> 
> *Congrats to Exile on your 9th STAR!!!*
> 
> *Congats to Kacey on your 8th Star!! artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*
> artyon:artyon:


 
What more is there to say? Congratulations one and all


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to OnlyAnEgg on his FIRST Gold Star!!!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go EGG! Welcome to the Galaxy! May your stars grow! *


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS ONLY AN EGG!!!:cheers: artyon:*


----------



## exile

Kacey and Tommany thanks!  And....

_*Congratulations to OnlyAnEgg...


artyon: artyon: 

on your first Gold Star!!

artyon: artyon: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
​*_


----------



## Kacey

_*Congratulations, OnlyAnEgg, on your first star!!!!!
*_​


----------



## MJS

Congrats egg, Bob, Kacey, and Exile!!:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations to Tez3 on her third gold star!!!!!!
:cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers:
*​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way To Go Tez! *


----------



## Sukerkin

Many congrats being transmitted about the fora to plaudit our stellar contributors.  It's getting awfully bright in here .


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulatons Tez, Well Done!!!! :high5: **:cheers:*


----------



## exile

*Thank you, Mike!....*

_*CONGRATULATIONS, TEZ, on your Third Gold...*_

:cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:

and funnily enough, Kidswarrior's hair's-breadth escape from retirement seems to have coincided with 

_*his Fourth Gold Star!!!*_
\
artyon: artyon:

Funny, that! :lol:

 Well done, Mark&#8212;and don't scare us like that again!!!

:drinky: artyon: artyon: artyon: :drinky:

​


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to Tez3 on her third gold star!!!!!! and to Kidswarrior on his 4th... Bravo, well done...*
* :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers:*


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations on your 4th star, kidswarrior!!!!*
:drinky::highfive::cheers:artyon::high5:artyon::cheers::highfive::drinky:​


----------



## mjd

congrats


----------



## MA-Caver

mjd said:


> congrats



Awww what a cute hippo baby!


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations Tez!!!

artyon:artyon:

And you're only getting started!
​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kidswarrior !!! Well Deserved**:highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers:*


----------



## kidswarrior

Thank you all. You're all great friends, and greatly appreciated. :asian:


----------



## kidswarrior

And now, I see that *
bushidomartialarts *
 just received his 
Third Gold Star!
artyon:artyon: 
* Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to* *bushidomartialarts on his 3rd Star!!!!!!!!*artyon:artyon: 

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## MA-Caver

*Congratulations to one of the longest names on MT! Bushidomartialarts! *


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations to bushidomartialarts on his 3rd star - and to Drac on his 6th star!!!!*
:drinky::highfive::cheers:artyon::cheers::highfive::drinky:​


----------



## kidswarrior

*Drac, you trying to fly under the radar? Tell us these things!*

Congratulations Drac on Number Six!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
Fabulous!!!
:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bushidomartialarts and Drac on your well deserved stars!*


----------



## Drac

My thanks to* EVERYONE* for all the positive reps..


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS to BushidoMA, on*__*

his Third Gold...*_

:cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:

_*and to Drac on *__*

his SIXTH!!!*_

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon: artyon: artyon: 

​


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Bushidomartialarts and Drac!!*

:highfive::cheers:artyon::cheers::highfive:


----------



## exile

_*And while we're in the mood to celebrate, how about a party for Bydand on 

Number Three!!!


artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

Good to hear from you, Scott! 

artyon:  artyon: artyon:

*​_


----------



## MA-Caver

*WTG DRAC AND BYDAND! *

Well earned, well deserved!


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats, *Bydand*!    
:mst::ultracool:mst:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bydand!*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats,Bydand*! *:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive:artyon:*


----------



## bydand

Thanks everybody!  Glad to be back.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Yes, congratulations to you all ... from what I read from all of you, the gold stars are well deserved.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, Bydand!!!* *:highfive:artyon:* :cheers:


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations,Bydand*! 
*:cheers::highfive:artyon:**:highfive:**:cheers:*​


----------



## terryl965

Well MJS now has seven stars and it is well deserve and it was a pleasure being able to turn him over from the 6th one.

*Congratulation MJS*​


----------



## MA-Caver

Multi galaxy people and now MJS is one of the 7 Star Ranking. 

*Way to go MJS! *


----------



## exile

_*

So it's 

Lucky SEVENS for MJS??

artyon: artyon: 
artyon: artyon: 
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

Congratulations, Mike!!

artyon:  artyon: artyon:

artyon: artyon: artyon:

*​_


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations on star #7, MJS!!!*! 
*:cheers::highfive:artyon:**:highfive:**:cheers:*​


----------



## MJS

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MA-Caver

I still want to know what happens when they get to 10 Stars? Start over? or Move up to a higher plane of MT existence?


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations MJS ... having such a lofty rep is but a mere dream to me!


----------



## MA-Caver

14 Kempo said:


> Congratulations MJS ... having such a lofty rep is but a mere dream to me!



Aww just keep posting... and post well. You've got some good reps and are closer to your first star ... keep it up.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, MJS!!!*
*:cheers::highfive:artyon:**:highfive:**:cheers:*


----------



## kidswarrior

MJS has Number SEVEN?

:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! *
artyon:artyon:
_*
Way to go, Mike, very much deserved, and probably a lot more.*_​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats on your  7th star , MJS!!!Way ta go!!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations MJS!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BYDAND AND MIKE ON YOUR VERY WELL EARNED STARS!!!*

*artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## bluemtn

I can't believe it!  I think I actually pushed someone to the next star!!!


*WAY TO GO ON STAR #8, CAROL!!!*

*artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## MA-Caver

* WAY TO GO CAROL !! *artyon:


----------



## LawDog

_Congratulations_
_      One and All_
:highfive:


----------



## Drac

* All Right Carol,WAY TO GO !! *


----------



## MJS

Congrats Carol!!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Carol!!!

:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool*

_*Can't think of anyone I'd rather see reach number 8 than you, Carol. You truly make a difference on MartialTalk. :asian:*_​


----------



## bluemtn

kidswarrior said:


> _*Can't think of anyone I'd rather see reach number 8 than you, Carol. You truly make a difference on MartialTalk. :asian:*_
> 
> ​





Couldn't agree more with this statement...​


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations on star #8, Carol!!!*! 
*:cheers::highfive:artyon:**:highfive:**:cheers:*​


----------



## Carol

Thank you very very much.  :asian:

Its everyone together that makes this place great.  Thank you for making it so.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations on #8 Carol, Way to Go!!*
:highfive:artyon::highfive::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Carol!!!


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go Carol!


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations Carol!!​*


----------



## Ninjamom

Wow!! I go away for a few weeks, and I find more than *50* new stars when I come back!!!!

Congratulations to everyone I've missed,​ 
and a SPECIAL CONGRATULATIONS to ​ 
Brother John​ 
for his Very First Star!!!!​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

*YAYAY!!!  CONGRATZ CAROL!!!!!!*
*:highfive:artyon::highfive:*
*And awesome Brother John on your star!!!*​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats, Brother John on your First Star!!!!!!!!!!!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BROTHER JOHN ON YOUR FIRST STAR, AND ANOTHER WTG TO NINJAMOM ON YOUR SECOND!!!!!!  artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## MA-Caver

*Atta boy Bro John! and Ninjamom! *


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Brother John!! *

*
artyon:artyon:artyon:*​*:asian: You'll always have my respect for championing kids in need. :asian:
*​


----------



## exile

I _thought_ so... that is definitely a new star on Carol's rep line... 

and Brother John and Ninjamom have racked 'em up too! So

_*Congratulations, CAROL, BRO'J and NINJAMOM

on your

New Gold Stars!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

 Laissez les bons temps roulez!!!!!*_​​

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Here I am again saying congratulations to all of you ... well deserved!!!

Waiting to see what happens when Exile gets to that next one ... LOL


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats *Ninjamom 
*on your second star!
artyon:artyon:
:high5:   :high5:
​


----------



## Drac

Congrats *Ninjamom *on your second star!artyon:artyon:
:high5: :high5:


----------



## Sukerkin

:ultracool

So many deserved recipients ... my applause to you all :sensei rei:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Brother John and Ninjamom!*


----------



## Ping898

*CONGRATZ Ninjamom! *


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS BROTHER JOHN AND NINJAMOM!!! :high5:artyon: :cheers:artyon: *:high5:


----------



## exile

* And more congatulations still, to Blotan, for his 

SECOND Gold Star!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Onward and upward!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

artyon: artyon: 

​*


----------



## Drac

*Yo Blotan.. Congrats on Star Number 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS BLOTAN HUNKA!!! :high5:artyon: :cheers:artyon: *:high5:


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations Brother John, Ninjamom, and Blotan Hunka!!!!!*

*:highfive: :cheers: :high5: artyon: :high5: :cheers: :highfive:*​


----------



## Ninjamom

Drac said:


> *Yo Blotan.. Congrats on Star Number 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

I'll second that!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to crushing on his 2nd star!!!!!!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS CRUSHING!!! :high5:artyon: :cheers:artyon: *:high5:


----------



## exile

_*CONGRATULATIONS to CRushing, on*__*

his Second Gold...*_

:cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:

_*and to Sukerkin on *__*

his Fourth!!!*_

artyon: artyon: artyon:

:cheers: :drinky: :cheers:

*Well done, lads!!*

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 
​
But wait... have we missed Carol and Brian v.C. in the celebrations? I have the impression that they've both gotten new stars lately that went uncelebrated... is that true???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Blotan Hunka and Crushing!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Sukerkin!*


----------



## Sukerkin

I don't know which star gatherers I've missed of late; too many that's for sure. In my defence, I didn't even notice my own until it was pointed out above :dunce:.  There's just too many good people here, it's hard to keep up .

Many thanks to all who've made kind comments with their rep-tags to me - the words mean a great deal because they show the opinions my peers hold of me (you chaps make me blush sometimes ).

Deepest congrats to all those newly recognised in the firmament :rei:.


----------



## MA-Caver

*ATTA BOY SUKERKIN!! *

Well deserved for all those late-night posts!


----------



## Sukerkin

:lol: Some of which were more confused than I'd care to remember  and


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations on No. 4, Sukerkin!!!!!

artyon:artyon:​
Fantastic Job, my friend! Couldn't happen to a a more savvy, positive, incisive guy. :asian::asian::asian::asian:
:high5: :cheers: :cheers: :high5:​


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats, Crushing,
...AND

Whoah, SUKERKIN!!!!!!!
LOOKOUT, #4!!!!!!!!

(Didn't I JUST wish you congrats on your FIRST???)​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Sukerkin!!!:highfive:artyon:*:cheers:artyon::highfive:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Sukerkin!!!:highfive:artyon:*:cheers:artyon::highfive:


 
What he said....


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO BLOTAN, CRUSHING, SUKERKIN, AND ANYONE ELSE I'VE MISSED!*

*artyon: :high5: artyon: :high5:*


----------



## exile

* But hold on...

:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

KACEY

 has just added a 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
artyon: NINTH Gold Star! artyon: 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

to her cosmos!!!


artyon: artyon:


 The whole site is gonna melt!! 

artyon: artyon: 
​*


----------



## Sukerkin

Mmm, I thought it'd been getting warm in here - best put a short-sleeved shirt on  ... and some sunglasses ... and some suncream .


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Kacey on Number 9..Outstanding!!!!!!!!*
:drinky::drinky::drinky::drinky:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*WAY TO GO KACEY!!!!:highfive:artyon::cheers:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## MJS

Congrats everyone!!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## Ping898

*WTG KACEY!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all very much :asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo

All you people and all your little gold stars ... I'm jealous ... congratulations to all of you! Well deserved.

Kacey, is that what happens when you hit your 10th? The nine remain and the bars start over? Or are you still working on the tenth?


----------



## Kacey

14 Kempo said:


> All you people and all your little gold stars ... I'm jealous ... congratulations to all of you! Well deserved.
> 
> Kacey, is that what happens when you hit your 10th? The nine remain and the bars start over? Or are you still working on the tenth?



I don't know - Bob won't tell anyone!  Exile is quite likely to hit 10 before anyone else, so we'll have to see what happens when he gets there - if it even does anything then; it may not switch until what would be 11.


----------



## kidswarrior

_*Congratulations, Kacey!

:ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool
*_
Truly well-deserved. :asian:​


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> 14 Kempo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kacey, is that what happens when you hit your 10th? The nine remain and the bars start over? Or are you still working on the tenth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know - Bob won't tell anyone!
Click to expand...


I gotta say, I find it quite... ominous... that he is being so tight-lipped about it. If the 10th (or 11th) star were to cause the recipient to, say, be `squirted out of the universe like a watermelon seed' (like the unfortunate Salvatore Quinucci in what was, without question, Kliban's most terrifying cartoon), and I were Bob, I would be _exactly_ that silent on the subject of what happens next... so it's a little worrisome...:uhohh:


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> so it's a little worrisome...:uhohh:


 
You worry too much..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> You worry too much..



It's been mentioned before... came with the genetic territory, I think...


----------



## 14 Kempo

exile said:


> It's been mentioned before... came with the genetic territory, I think...


 
LOL ... come on, we won't push you over the edge, but you should consider jumping on your own, take one for the team ... LOL ... we want to know what happens!


----------



## morph4me

Just added another star, but 

*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE ON NUMBER 10!!!!*
*:highfive:artyon::cheers::cheers:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Kacey

*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE ON NUMBER 10!!!!*
*:highfive:artyon::cheers::cheers:artyon::highfive:*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

And there you have it ... congratulations! You're over the top ... number 10 and still alive and kicking.

Congratulations!​
... but who pushed?


----------



## kidswarrior

CONGRATULATIONS* EXILE 
*ON _NUMBER 10!!!!
__artyon::cheers::cheers:artyon:_

_ Do you __now go to a binary system? _​(Don't know what that is, but heard it someplace, and wanted to sound smart).  ​


----------



## Sukerkin

There are two kinds of mathematicians in the universe ... those that get binary and those that don't :lol: ... :lol: ... :l  ... it's tough when you're laughing alone .

Congrats to *Exile* on his decinary - 1010 :applause:


----------



## CoryKS

Sukerkin said:


> There are two kinds of mathematicians in the universe ... those that get binary and those that don't :lol: ... :lol: ... :l ... it's tough when you're laughing alone .
> 
> Congrats to *Exile* on his decinary - 1010 :applause:


 
*10* kinds!  Dude, you ruined the joke!  :lol:


----------



## JBrainard

Once again there are too many new stars to even keep track of! I've said it before and I'll say it again...

*CONGRATS TO ONE AND ALL!*


----------



## Sukerkin

I did, it's true - to my twisted, left-field, sense of humour, breaking the mathematical link made it funnier still ... 

... but that was only in *my* head it seems as you have to not only know the joke but know that I know it too and also realise that I chose my numerals deliberately to render it 'badly told'.

It's okay, I have a wakizashi right here ... time to compose a haiku :seppuku:.


----------



## CoryKS

Sukerkin said:


> I did, it's true - to my twisted, left-field, sense of humour, breaking the mathematical link made it funnier still ...
> 
> ... but that was only in *my* head it seems as you have to not only know the joke but know that I know it too and also realise that I chose my numerals deliberately to render it 'badly told'.


 
Gotcha.  Kind of like, "Why don't you make like a tree and get out of here?"


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON THE 10TH STAR, EXILE!!!  artyon: :surfer::bow::highfive::highfive:artyon::drinky::highfive:artyon:*


----------



## Ceicei

EXILE!!!  Congratulations~ to the newest 10th, King of the Stars!  (We'll catch up to you soon enough, after I'm done bowing to you!)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Exile!!!*


----------



## MJS

WOW!!!  The first member to reach the big 10!!!!!  Thats awesome!! Congrats Exile!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kacey said:


> I don't know - Bob won't tell anyone! Exile is quite likely to hit 10 before anyone else, so we'll have to see what happens when he gets there - if it even does anything then; it may not switch until what would be 11.





exile said:


> I gotta say, I find it quite... ominous... that he is being so tight-lipped about it. If the 10th (or 11th) star were to cause the recipient to, say, be `squirted out of the universe like a watermelon seed' (like the unfortunate Salvatore Quinucci in what was, without question, Kliban's most terrifying cartoon), and I were Bob, I would be _exactly_ that silent on the subject of what happens next... so it's a little worrisome...:uhohh:




I hope I am not speaking out of turn here, but there used to be a special group for deceased members that got the max rep. I believe it has stars across to whole screen. 

*** Ducks from the powers to be for remembering old data that was visible to the public  ***



Of course he couldhave changed it with the most recent upgrades and such. 



PS: Congrats on 10.


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations Exile!!! Well Done!!!!*


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats, Exile!!!!!

(Er.... what happens after number 10??)​


----------



## MA-Caver

Ceicei said:


> EXILE!!!  Congratulations~ to the newest 10th, King of the Stars!  (We'll catch up to you soon enough, after I'm done bowing to you!)


Oh now we've *GOT* to add THIS one to our smilie list! Awesome CC!


----------



## kidswarrior

_Congratulations_
*Jade Tigress*, 
on *Six Stars*!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:


_
Can I get a *RAAAAWRRR*....? 

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

_​


----------



## morph4me

*RAAAAWRRR, CONGRATULATIONS JT!!!* :highfive: artyon: :cheers:artyon::highfive:


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!!  Congratulations, Jade!!!!
*:highfive:artyon::cheers::cheers:artyon::highfive:*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Definately ... 

Congratulations Jade Tigress!!​


----------



## Ceicei

:highfive: :highfive: Hey Jade!!!  You're definitely moving up!  :highfive: :highfive:​


----------



## bluemtn

*RAWRRRRR!!!! WAY TO GO, JADE T, ON YOUR SIXTH STAR!!! :highfive:artyon::highfive: artyon:*


----------



## MA-Caver

*WAY TO GO JADE!! *


----------



## bluemtn

MA-Caver said:


> *WAY TO GO JADE!! *


 

Too cute of a picture there, MAC!


----------



## MA-Caver

tkdgirl said:


> Too cute of a picture there, MAC!


Whell, I couldn't find one of a roaring tiger  so a tiger-wanna-be had to do.
And of course one of a kitty who's haven't had their morning coffee yet.


----------



## Drac

*Congrats* *Jade* *on Number 6!!! Well Done!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## exile

Sukerkin said:


> There are two kinds of mathematicians in the universe ... those that get binary and those that don't :lol: ... :lol: ... :l  ... it's tough when you're laughing alone .
> 
> Congrats to *Exile* on his decinary - 1010 :applause:



The best way the joke is phrased is,

_There are 10 kinds of people... those who understand binary and those who don't_...

I almost got a bumper sticker that said that...very, very tempting!

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes and kind thoughts... believe me, I appreciate them. But the main thing is...

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

* Congratulations,
PAM...
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

on your Sixth!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​*


----------



## Sukerkin

Congratulations *JT* - splendid!

Oh and as to my joke earlier, *Ex* I'm beginning to wish I hadn't tried to be extra funny - it seems that everyone who reads it reckons I got it wrong 

See here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=817318&postcount=2259


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Jade!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you so much everyone. I've been remiss about visiting this thead, so
Congratulations to All who have earned new stars since my last visit!

RAWR!!!!
*artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
**artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
*​


----------



## Drac

Ninjamom said:


> Er.... what happens after number 10??


 
That is a BIG mystery..We will have to wait and watch...


----------



## exile

Rich Parsons said:


> I hope I am not speaking out of turn here, but there used to be a special group for *deceased members that got the max rep*. I believe it has stars across to whole screen.
> 
> *** Ducks from the powers to be for remembering old data that was visible to the public  ***






Drac said:


> That is a BIG mystery..We will have to wait and watch...



I find Rich's post to have sinister connections to Drac's reply to NJM. The answer to the question of what happens at the 11th start is a big mystery, and since Death is a big mystery, then doesn't that mean that Death is one of the possible outcomes of reaching the 11th star? Now look at what Rich has to say...

It's looking grimmer and grimmer! :lol:


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

*We have some more bowing down to do, folks!!

artyon: artyon:

 Congratulations,
CEICEI
artyon:

on your Third Gold Star!!!!

:cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: 

​*


----------



## Ping898

*artyon: artyon: *
*CONGRATZ TO JT AND CC!!!!!!  Well Deserved!!!!*
*artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## kidswarrior

CONGRATULATIONS, CEICEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*:asian::highfive::asian::highfive::asian:*_​ 
_*
Star Number Three is long, long overdue. *_​


----------



## MA-Caver

*WAY TO GO CEICEI! *


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations,
CEICEI!!!*:highfive:_artyon:_:cheers:artyon:  :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Ceicei!!!!!
*:cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers:*​


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations to 14 Kempo on his *
*First Gold Star!*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*
*:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations to Ceicei and 14 Kempo!!!
WooHoo!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go 14Kempo*

Welcome to the Galaxy


----------



## Ninjamom

Awesome Job,
14K, JT, & CC

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Way to go 14Kempo!!! I told you that your first was coming...*


----------



## exile

_artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

*This is GREAT....

artyon: artyon: artyon:

 Congratulations,
 :cheers: Adept, :cheers:
 on your First Gold Star!!!!

:drinky: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky:

Well deserved and way long overdue!!

*​_


----------



## Ninjamom

*Wow, 
ADEPT!!*

Awesome Job!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​One thing that I think is GREAT about this forum: compare all the folks with STARS for their great posts to the list of topics they POST ABOUT.  Not a lot of overlap - which means we have a bunch of folks with extremely broad and varied experience and experitise, all sharing to make this community what it is.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations,
14Kempo and Adept!!!:highfive:artyon:**:cheers:artyon:* :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## Ninjamom

..and please let me be the first to congratulate

CorkyKS
on his *SECOND* Star!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats *Cory KS*, and *Adept*. 
Great accomplishments!!!!! :highfive::highfive:​


----------



## Ceicei

exile said:


> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
> 
> *We have some more bowing down to do, folks!!
> 
> artyon: artyon:
> 
> Congratulations,
> CEICEI
> artyon:
> 
> on your Third Gold Star!!!!
> 
> :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers:
> 
> ​*



*Hey, wait!!!  :idunno: When did I get my third star????  (running off to look at my reputation)

- Ceicei
*


----------



## Ceicei

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  ​
(bows to all who congratulated me)

:bow:

- Ceicei


----------



## CoryKS

Thanks, all!


----------



## terryl965

A big congrats to all that I missed while I was gone.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Thank you everyone! Glad to belong now ... LOL


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations CorkyKS!!!:cheers:*
*artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations,*
*CorkyKS,Ceicei and Adept!!!:highfive:artyon:**:cheers:artyon:* :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Langenschwert   congradulations on your first gold star


----------



## Adept

Thank you guys, and thanks for the rep points!


----------



## Sukerkin

Many smiles all round for the above noted recognitions of valuable posting by many of our members :shomen rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations,
CorkyKS,Ceicei and Adept!!!*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations again to all the newly acquired gold stars!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Dont' know if I missed the celebration, but believe I saw jks got his fourth star. Congrats, dude. :highfive:*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon: artyon: 

*Just catching up with all these great MT folks' victories...

artyon: artyon:

 Congratulations,
Cory, jks and 14K
artyon:

on your new Gold Stars!!!!

:drinky: :highfive: artyon: artyon: :highfive: :drinky: 

*​


----------



## morph4me

Its getting hard to keep up, so for anyone I've missed 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

:bow:​


----------



## Ninjamom

oops! doublepost!


----------



## Ninjamom

Congrats to
Langenschwert,
one of my favorite swordsmen on the forum,
for making the *GOLD*!​


----------



## Drac

Congrats,Langenschwert on your First Star!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Looks who has a fifth star!  KIDSWARRIOR!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congrats on the fifth, Kidswarrior_!!_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> Congrats,Langenschwert on your First Star!!!!


 
*Ditto Congratulations Langenschwert!*


----------



## Ceicei

Awesome, Kidswarrior!  You got another star!artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Ceicei

Congratulations *Langenschwert! :ultracool Enjoy your first star!!!  Welcome to the Star Club!
:ultracool
artyon:
*​


----------



## Ninjamom

Ceicei said:


> Awesome, Kidswarrior! You got another star!artyon:artyon:
> artyon:​


 
....I'll second that!


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go Kids! Way to go. *


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TO ALL THE NEW STAR HOLDERS!!!  wow-  sure is a lot of people all at once...*


*artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## MA-Caver

tkdgirl said:


> *WAY TO GO TO ALL THE NEW STAR HOLDERS!!!  wow-  sure is a lot of people all at once...*
> 
> 
> *artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*



We seemed to have had an orgy of repping... *rep*eatedly


----------



## Ping898

tkdgirl said:


> *WAY TO GO TO ALL THE NEW STAR HOLDERS!!! wow- sure is a lot of people all at once...*
> 
> 
> *artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


 

For sure!  Congratz to everyone!!!


----------



## morph4me

*Way to Go, Kidswarrior!!! *
:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


----------



## Sukerkin

Well done one and all - if it wasn't for the quality of the discussion this thread would be a much quieter place .

I'm particularly pleased for *Kds* as it seems that each time I have a "Yes! Rep that man!" reaction I find I can't because the Anti_favouritism Party (aka Rep Gnomes) say no :lol:!


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Way to Go, Kidswarrior!!! *
> :highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


 

I can't believe I missed that one...Sorry...Congrats Kids..


----------



## kidswarrior

Thanks to all of you for your kind words and help in getting here. Never dreamed this would happen, but you all made it real. :asian:


----------



## exile

_
*Dang, this thread moves too fast! 

artyon: artyon: artyon:

 Congratulations,
 :cheers: 
 to Langenschwert:cheers:
 on your First Gold Star!!!!...
:drinky: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky:
and
artyon: artyon: 
to Kidswarrior:cheers:
 on your Fifth!!!!
artyon: artyon:

MARKS of Great Achievement!!



*​_


----------



## Carol

*CONGRATULATIONS to 

TShadowchaser 

for TScoring his third TStar! *


artyon: artyon: artyon: 
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS 
TSHADOWCHASER !!!!
:highfive:artyon:* :highfive:artyon: :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS to *
*TSHADOWCHASER on his Third Star!!!!*
*:highfive:artyon:* :highfive:artyon: :highfive:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Congratulations to 
All New Star Holders!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

Jade Tigress said:


> Congratulations to
> All New Star Holders!!!!
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​



What she said.


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to *
> *TSHADOWCHASER on his Third Star!!!!*
> *:highfive:artyon:* :highfive:artyon: :highfive:



I'm a little embarrassed to be congratulating *TS*, when he should be far ahead of me. ;P . We'll just keep working on it, but for now, again, _*CONGRATS Sheldon!*_


----------



## kidswarrior

*I see LawDog just got his **Third Gold!! *
 :mst::ultracool 
Congratulations, Alan!!
:highfive::highfive::highfive:
​


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> Congratulations to
> All New Star Holders!!!!
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


 

I second that.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations, LawDog!!! *
:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:
__________________


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations, LawDog on your Third star!!! *
artyon:artyon:


----------



## LawDog

I wish to thank all of you for giving me all of those positive rep's. Humbled I am.
:asian:


----------



## exile

_
*A hearty `Well done' to both LawDog and zDom!

artyon: artyon: artyon:

 Congratulations, guys,
 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
on both of your new

THIRD Gold Stars!!!!...
:drinky: :drinky: :drinky: :drinky:
artyon: artyon:

*​_


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to zDom on your 3rd Star!!!:cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Congrats Lawdon and zdoom well deserve.


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congrats **zDom! 
:mst::ultracool:mst:
One of the most valuable posters on the board.
:highfive::cheers::highfive:
And protector of fast food parking lots from roaming groups of red necks. :lfao: Just kidding, Bro. Congrats, again.
*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations LawDog and zDom!*


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO LAWDOG AND zDOM!*
*artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats to Searcher on his very 
First Gold Star!!
artyon:artyon:
Fantastic!!​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Searcher on Numero Uno Star!!!!*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

*Way to go LawDog and zDom and Searcher on your respective stars! *​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 1st, SEARCHER!!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Ninjamom

*AWESOME Job LawDog, zDom, and Searcher! *​ 

.... et al. ​ 
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## exile

_*

artyon: artyon: artyon:
 Congratulations, Searcher...
 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
on your first Gold Star...
:highfive:  :highfive:
 and more congratulations, to Tez, 
artyon: artyon: artyon:
on your Fourth!!
artyon: artyon: artyon:

*​_


----------



## 14 Kempo

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
Congratulations to all the new star receipients ... well deserved!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Searcher*!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congrats Tez**! *
* :mst::ultracool:mst:*
* 
Love your posts, and how you keep it real.*
* :highfive::cheers::highfive:*
* 
About that sparring with your instructor, tho. :lfao: Just kidding, Little Sis. Hope the tooth is better. Congrats, again.:asian:*​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Shaderon on her 4th Gold Star..Excellent!!:high5::high5:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Way to go Shads.* 

 :whip1:  :angel:  

No one deserves it more. ​


----------



## 14 Kempo

_Congratulations Shaderon!!
_


----------



## MA-Caver

*Congrats to both Shaderon & Tez ! ​*


----------



## kidswarrior

_*artyon: artyon: artyon:artyon:*_​*Congratulations** stoneheart**,**...*
_*:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:*_
_* on your first 
Gold Star...*_

_*:highfive:  :highfive:*_​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Stoneheart on your First Star...*


----------



## MA-Caver

WHY doesn't this surprise me? :lol: After that most excellent thread of being assaulted I see I wasn't the only one to drop coins into his REP barrel. Now he gets his first! 

*WAY TO GO STONEHEART! 
KEEP IT UP!*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations Stoneheart ... well deserved_!!_


----------



## Shaderon

Thanks guys!


CONGRATULATIONS TEZ AND SEARCHER

AND ANYONE ELSE I'VE MISSED WHILE I'VE BEEN AWAY​
artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Do I really get to be the first (?) to wish 
Sukerkin *

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR _FIFTH _*GOLD STAR!!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

So very, very well deserved, my friend.
​


----------



## Sukerkin

My deepest thanks for the kudos, Mark :rei:.

As ever, the feeling is one of gratitude that in, in general, what I have to burble on about is of value to people :shomen rei:.


----------



## MA-Caver

Sukerkin you just keep on doing what you're doing!
A great job posting great posts! 

*CONGRATULATIONS on Number 5!*​


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon: 

*Heartiest congratualations to**
SHADS,
:highfive: :highfive:
STONEHEART,
:drinky: :drinky:
 and
SUKERKIN
:cheers: :cheers:
artyon: artyon:  artyon: 
on your new Gold Stars!!
artyon: artyon:  artyon: artyon: 


 Well deserved for some of the best posting out there!!*

​


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Cool! I just looked and found out I have a second one! HOOah!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations Andy!! 

on your second​ 
Excellent!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go *Andy*!
Two Gold Stars!
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Andy on Star #2 and Sukerkin on #5!!!*


----------



## morph4me

Geez go away for a week and you just can't keep up

*CONGRAGULATIONS TO ALL OF THE DESERVING STAR RECIPIENTS!!!:asian:*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Exile on his 11th Star!!! Outstanding!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Exile and Congratulations Lisa on your new stars!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations Exile and Congratulations Lisa on your new stars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

I will always second that.


----------



## MA-Caver

Mystery Solved... what happens after 10 stars?? Another one. 

Still a great achievement by our one and only Exile! 

*Way to go !!!​*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Lisa on Number 8...Well done...*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Exile and Lisa ... 
Awesome, congratulations ... well done, well deserved!!!​


----------



## MJS

I've missed out lately on this thread, but to all that received some new stars....


Congrats!!!!!:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations*
* Exile and Lisa,*
*or is it, *
*Lisa and Exile, *
*on all the new hardware!*

*:highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive:*​


----------



## MA-Caver

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations*
> * Exile and Lisa,*
> *or is it, *
> *Lisa and Exile, *
> *on all the new hardware!*
> 
> *:highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive: :boing1: :highfive:*​



Which ever way it is ... it's Lisa's Fault! 

*Way to go Chew! ​*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Exile and Lisa, well done and well deserved!!!*
*:highfive: artyon: :cheers:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## exile

Thanks very much, my good MT friends, for your kindness and warmth! Sorry to take so long to respond, I've been in _Harry Potter 7_ quarantinehave been reading it aloud to my family since Saturday; we should finish todaybut now will join you in offering

artyon: artyon:

_*Congratulations to 
LISA
:highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: 
and
:drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive:
ANDY
artyon: artyon:
on their new Gold Stars!!*_
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Brian VanCise on his 8th Star!!!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Brian!!!
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Kacey

I see I'm behind on my congratulations again...

 Congratulations to all who have earned new stars recently!​ 
*:highfive: artyon: :high5: :cheers: :high5: artyon::highfive:*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Awesome Brian ... well deserved!!!*​ 
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

WAY TO GO BRIAN ON #8!!!​


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_*Heartiest Congratulations to 

BRIAN
:highfive: :ultracool :highfive: :ultracool 
and
-vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed- 
DRAC
artyon: artyon:
on their new Gold Stars!!

Rock 'N Rule, you MT Dark Lords!!!

*_
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Thanks Exile...


----------



## morph4me

*Way to go, Drac!!!
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:artyon::highfive:*
__________________


----------



## MA-Caver

This thread is so hard to keep up with... but fun! 

*ATTA BOY THERE DRAC! *


----------



## kidswarrior

_Way to go *Drac*!_ 
:mst::ultracool:ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst:
 One of the good guys.

​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations to 
Brian R. VanCise 
on his 
8th Gold Star!
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Drac!!*

*Awesome job!*​


----------



## Ceicei

Very well deserved,
_Brian and Drac!!!
artyon: artyon:
_​


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_*And more Congratulations to 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
artyon: artyon:
TERRY
artyon: artyon:
on HIS new Gold Star!!

The party never ends on this thread!!!
*_
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*I would like to give Drac and Terry a congratulations on their new stars!!!*


----------



## MA-Caver

*CONGRATULATIONS TO TERRY!​*

You're right, the party doesn't end on this thread... when are we gonna get some sleep around here?


----------



## kidswarrior

*CONGRATULATIONS TERRY! ​*


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats to Brian and Drac they are well deserved* and thank you all for mine.​


----------



## Ceicei

Way to go, Terry!  Keep it up!!!!  artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Congratulations to Shesulsa on her 8th star well deserve.*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS TERRY AND SHESULSA!!!* :cheers: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## MA-Caver

*rubbing chin*

*YAY SHESULSA! 
CONGRATS ON #8! *​


----------



## Ping898

*CONGRATZ TERRY AND SHESULSA!!!* 
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congrats *SHESULSA* on eight stars!!!

:ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst:

_*Awesome achievement!*_​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO SHESULSA, DRAC, TERRY, AND ANYONE ELSE I'VE MISSED ALONG THE WAY!!! artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

Must be the time zone I'm in, because that's the only way I could be the first to see that...

Kacey now has 
Ten (10) 
Gold Stars!!!!

:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:

_Congratulations, Kacey! Fantastic!


_ ​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS TERRY!!!!! Well done!!*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats SHESULSA on Number 8!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

kidswarrior said:


> Kacey now has
> Ten (10)
> Gold Stars!!!!​
> :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:​
> _Congratulations, Kacey! Fantastic!_​


 
*Let me 2nd those sentiments!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS  Kacey, well deserved!!!* :cheers: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Shesula, Drac, Terry and Kacey on the new stars!*

Well deserved, I can only hope to follow your lead.


----------



## Drac

14 Kempo said:


> *Congratulations Shesula, Drac, Terry and Kacey on the new stars!*
> 
> Well deserved, I can only hope to follow your lead.


 
You will and THANKS again...


----------



## terryl965

_*Great Job kacey:ultracool*_​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations to *qi-tah* on her very first Gold Star!
:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

_*Way to go Megan!!!*_​


----------



## Kacey

Thank you all for your congratulations and rep

And congratulations to anyone I may have missed along the way!​
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Sukerkin

I add my tuppence worth of congratulations to those recently rewarded for their good words.

An especial hug for *qi-tah* and other new members of the _First Star_ club.  As with many things, you never forget your first one .


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats* *qi-tah*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Kacey and qi-Tah!*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations *qi-tah*, there's #1
:highfive:
​


----------



## Andy Moynihan

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ON THEIR NEW STARS! HOOah!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS QI-TAH, WAY TO GO!!!:highfive:artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

*WOOO HOOO!!  WAY TO GO ON YOUR FIRST, QI-TAH!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

* Way to go on your first Star, QI-TAH!!  :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## exile

I've missed a bunch of people....

_*Congratulations to...**

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
GEO, KACEY, BRO' JOHN, QI-TAH
and
PAM
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
on your
artyon: artyon:
NEW GOLD STARS!!!*_
:cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers:​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*OK, well according to Exile's list, I've missed congratulating a couple people, so let's cover the bases. *
*artyon:artyon:artyon: *
*Congratulations, to all that I have missed, on your new stars.*

*artyon:artyon:artyon:*
*I'm sure that many more will follow.*


----------



## terryl965

14 Kempo said:


> *OK, well according to Exile's list, I've missed congratulating a couple people, so let's cover the bases. *
> *artyon:artyon:artyon: *
> *Congratulations, to all that I have missed, on your new stars.*
> 
> *artyon:artyon:artyon:*
> *I'm sure that many more will follow.*


 
*I'm jumping on 14 bandwagon here.*


----------



## tshadowchaser

grydth    has just got a gold star

Congradulations


----------



## bluemtn

exile said:


> I've missed a bunch of people....
> 
> _*Congratulations to...*_​
> 
> _*GEO, KACEY, BRO' JOHN, QI-TAH*_
> _*and*_[/center]
> _*PAM*_​_*artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:*_​_*on your*_​
> _*artyon: artyon:*_
> _*NEW GOLD STARS!!!*_​:cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers:​


 
*WHAT THEY SAID- CONGRATULATIONS!!! ALSO, WAY TO GO GRYDTH!!! artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## grydth

tshadowchaser said:


> grydth    has just got a gold star
> 
> Congradulations



Thank you very much.... accepted only with the greatest humility. This honor, and the reincarnation that preceded it, have taught some hard but needed lessons.


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations *grydth*, as well as *Brother John*!! :highfive:


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_*... more great news!! Congratulations to  
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: 
artyon: artyon:
GRYDTH
artyon: artyon: artyon: 
on his first Gold Star!!

Well done, Git's good to have to you on the board!
*_
artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## qi-tah

Thanks to all for their recent congradulations... i really appreciate being made to feel so welcome on MT, it's a fantastic site! I look forward to learning from (and with!) you all for many posts to come. 

Btw, my congrads go out to all the recent star recipients, Shesula, Drac, Terry, Kacey, Geo, Brother John, Pam and Grydth (#1!!). If i've missed anyone, then my apols and congrads to them too!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, GRYDTH!!! :highfive:artyon: :highfive:  *


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATS, GRYDTH on your First star!!!!artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## HKphooey

I have been off MT for a bit, so congrats to all.


----------



## exile

:cheers: :cheers: 

_*All hail our latest acquirer of a new Gold Star... Congratulations to Admiral
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive: 
artyon: artyon:
BOB
artyon: artyon: artyon: 

on his FIFTH!!

... and long may the fleet sail on!
*_
:ultracool artyon: artyon: artyon: :ultracool​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Bob*
:cheers:   artyon:   :highfive:
On your fifth
_*GOLD STAR
*:highfive:_ artyon:   :cheers:​


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, BOB!!! :highfive:artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bob!*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_*... and while we're celebrating people's new fifth Gold Stars...
Congratulations to 
JKS
artyon: artyon: artyon: 
on HIS!!
:drinky: :drinky: :drinky:
artyon: artyon:

Well deserved, sir!!
*_
 :cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:​


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATS to JKS on NUMBER FIVE..*


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations JKS*
:cheers: artyon: :highfive:
Also on your fifth
_*GOLD STAR
*:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS, JKS!!!** WELL DONE!!!*
*:highfive:artyon: :highfive: *artyon::highfive:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TO JKS, AND TO BOB TOO* even though you almost caused me to spit my beer out... 

artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATS, BOB!!! :highfive:artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to JKS and also to Mr. E!*


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats to everyone I missed over the last week*​


----------



## bluemtn

*I finally got my 4th, thanks to Andy!*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_* Hey, Kerri, I just noticed...

Congratulations, 
TKD_GIRL
artyon: artyon: artyon: 

on your Fourth Gold Star!!
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
artyon: artyon:
 :cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:
*_​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations TKDGirl*
:cheers: artyon: :highfive:
On your fourth
_*GOLD STAR
*:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, TKDGirl!!!!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:

​


----------



## morph4me

tkdgirl said:


> *I finally got my 4th, thanks to Andy!*


 
*Congratulations Kerri!!! Well Deserved :highfive:*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_* The good news never ends on this thread!!!!

Congratulations to
ANDY M
and
MORPH4ME
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
on your New Gold Stars!!
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
No one(s) deserve them more!
artyon: artyon:
 :cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:
*_​


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Oh yeah! I just now noticed my third! HOOah!

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO ALSO GOT ONE!


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Andy!!!*..I'm losing track of who I said Congrats too.....


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO ANDY AND MORPH ON YOUR BRAND- SPANKIN' NEW STARS!!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## HKphooey

Congrats to all!


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS CAROL ON #10, WAY TO GO !!!! :highfive: artyon:artyon::highfive:artyon:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Andy and Morph*
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
On your new
_*GOLD STARS*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:​ 
*And a special congratulations to Carol*
*10 GOLD STARS!!!*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:​ 
My goal is to 'reach for the stars' and join you all at your level, at some point!​


----------



## Carol

Whoa!  I go to take a shower and someone sneaks me my 10th star!  

Errr....Tom?  You weren't peeking behind the shower curtain, were ya?  :lfao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Andy, Morph and Carol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> Whoa! I go to take a shower and someone sneaks me my 10th star!
> 
> Errr....Tom? You weren't peeking behind the shower curtain, were ya? :lfao:


 
That's one of those questions that there's just no good way to answer, so I'm just going to say


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations Andy, Morph and Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I'll second that


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, CAROL!  artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Whoa! I go to take a shower and someone sneaks me my 10th star!
> 
> Errr....Tom? You weren't peeking behind the shower curtain, were ya? :lfao:


 
No, but we did fight over who gets to scrub your back...

*CONGRADULATIONS Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_* We have some great new Stars in the sky!!!

Congratulations to

CAROL, on your 10th,
and
CUONG  NHUKA, on your FIRST!

:drinky: :drinky:
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

Great posts from great people!

artyon: artyon: artyon:
artyon: :ultracool artyon:  :ultracool artyon: 

*_​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*OK, did anyone notice...* *Exile now has ...**:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*12 - GOLD STARS*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:

*And counting*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:

I swear I'll get there someday!!!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations to **CUONG NHUKA, on your First and EXILE  on #12!!!  :highfive:**artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:

*


----------



## Sukerkin

I would type up my congratulations to everyone but it seems that my retinas have burned out ... oh, it's okay, they've gotten better again now ... I just have to keep my eyes averted :lol:.


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Exile on Number 12!!!!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats,CUONG NHUKA on your First Star...*


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations CUONG NHUKA **...*
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*1st - GOLD STAR*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:​ 
*As they say, the first one is the hardest!*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:​ 
Keep up the awesome posting.​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations to everyone who has earned new stars lately!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

Kacey said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has earned new stars lately!
> artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


No way I can go back and catch up, so I'm just going to second Kacey. CONGRATULATIONS, ALL.


----------



## exile

Thanks, everyone, for the good thoughts and kind wordsand the constant flow of new ideas, useful information, and friendly support that make this place completely unique amongst MA sites!


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Terryl965 ...*
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*8th - GOLD STAR*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Well deserved*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:

Keep up the awesome posting.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Terry!!! Well Done!!! :highfive:**artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:
*


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go, Terry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon: Fantastic Accomplishment!!!!!!!​


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO TERRY, EXILE, AND CUONG NHUKA ON YOUR STARS!!  artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_* Let's hear those twin dragons roar! *__*
:highfive: :highfive: :highfive:
Congratulations to
TERR Y
 :drinky: artyon: :drinky: 
on his Eighth Gold Star!

artyon: artyon: artyon:
artyon:  artyon:  artyon: 

*_​


----------



## MA-Caver

*WAY TO GO TERRY! ​*


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATS, Terry...Way ta go!!!!:high5::high5::high5:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Terry!*


----------



## terryl965

Thank you all so much I'm not worthy I'm not worthy


----------



## grydth

Yes, you are. Congrats!


----------



## exile

artyon: artyon:

_* But wait, there's more...*__*
:cheers: :highfive: :cheers:
Congratulations to
D :ultracool O :ultracool C
:drinky: artyon: :drinky: 
on his First Gold Star!
artyon:  artyon: 
artyon: artyon: artyon: 


*_​


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Let's hear it for DOC ...*
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*1st - GOLD STAR*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Congratulations!!!*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:

Looking towards the second ... ​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations DOC!!! :highfive:**artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:
*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations DOC!!! :highfive:**artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:*


 

I'll second that


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations DOC!!! :highfive:**artyon: :highfive: artyon::highfive:*


 
What he said!!!!


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go, Doc. You're the real deal. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO DOC ON YOUR FIRST STAR!!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like to present the newest recipient of her 11th shiny new star,*

*KACEY!!!artyon:* artyon::cheers:artyon:artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

*WAY TO GO DOC AND KACEY! ​*


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Let's hear it for KACEY ...*
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*11th - GOLD STAR*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Congratulations!!!*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:

HIP!  HIP!  HOORAY!!​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Kacey!!!!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Blinded by all the Gold*
verkill:
Sorry, couldn't resist​


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations on star number 8, Drac!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​
And thanks, everyone!  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations Drac!


----------



## bluemtn

*WAY TO GO, DRAC!!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## bluemtn

Oohh!  We have a new star holder...

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR FIRST STAR, SEARCHER!!!  artyon: :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go *Drac *on Number Eight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool

And *Searcher *on the First!!!​artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats on your FIRST STAR, SEARCHER!!! artyon: :highfive:*artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Way to go Drac!!!*​ 
:highfive::cheers:artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers::highfive:​ 
And *Searcher *!!!​ 

:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


----------



## Drac

Thanks *everybody *!!!!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations Searcher...
:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*1st - GOLD STAR*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:

*and Drac ...
:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
*8th - GOLD STAR
Who'd have thunk it*
_:highfive:_ artyon: :cheers:

Again, congratulations to the both of you!​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations to *Tez3* on a very well-deserved 
*FIFTH STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


:mst::ultracool:ultracool:mst:

*Nice Work.* :highfive:​


----------



## exile

*Congratulations to Drac, Kacey, Searcher, Tez and Upnorthkyosa on your
New Gold Stars!*​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, Tez!!! Way to go

:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:​


----------



## Drac

Congrats,Tez!!!


:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:​


----------



## Drac

*Hey congrats to Sapper6 on his FIRST STAR!!!!* :cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## exile

*Well done, Sapper, on

your first Gold Star!*​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Sapper6, Well done!!!* :cheers::highfive:artyon::cheers::highfive:artyon::cheers::highfive:


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go Sapper!


----------



## exile

*... and way to go, Thardeycongrats on

YOUR first Gold Star!*​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Thardey!!!* :highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS MA-CAVER ON #5 :cheers::highfive: artyon::highfive:artyon::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## thardey

Thanks, guys!

I'll admit - I got caught up in the game, so I appreciate that!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations 
Sapper & Thardey 
on your FIRST, 
and 
MA-Caver on #5!!!*​


----------



## terryl965

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations *​
> *Sapper & Thardey *
> *on your FIRST, *
> *and *
> *MA-Caver on #5!!!*​


 
I second that.


----------



## MA-Caver

Gee thanks ya'll... funny how everyone missed my 4th star but that's okay...  


Special thanks to Morph4me who pushed me over. Atta boy Luther! 

*Congratulations to Sapper & Thardey for their First Star!​*


----------



## Ping898

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations *​
> *Sapper & Thardey *
> *on your FIRST, *
> *and *
> *MA-Caver on #5!!!*​


I third it!!!


----------



## Carol

Ladies and Gentlemen, may I have your attention please?

_Shesulsa _has earned her*

TENTH

GOLD

STAR!

Way to go Geo! 

CONGRATULATIONS!
*​


----------



## Kacey

Carol Kaur said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, may I have your attention please?
> 
> _Shesulsa _has earned her*
> 
> TENTH
> 
> GOLD
> 
> STAR!
> 
> Way to go Geo!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> *​



Woohoo!!!!!  Congratulations, Shesulsa!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:

 
And then, too, we must celebrate Carol's _ELEVENTH_ star!!!  

Congratulations, Carol!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Shesulsa!
:ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst::ultracool:mst:
On your tenth.
*​


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, 
Carol, on 
11 Gold Stars!!
:highfive::boing1::highfive::boing1::highfive:
You have certainly earned it!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations, Shesulsa and Carol on you well deserved galaxies!!! :highfive::cheers:artyon:  :highfive: :drinky:  :cheers: artyon::drinky::highfive:artyon: :cheers:   :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

*:angel:Congratulations Shesulsa and Carol! Way To Go Ladies. You Certainly Help Make This Place SHINE! :angel:  *​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*I believe a certain MJS has received a new star. *

*Congratulations on it!*


----------



## 14 Kempo

I haven't been here in a while, sooooo
*Congratulations to ALL the ...
:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*New - GOLD STARs*_
*:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:

Again, congratulations to all of you!​


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *I believe a certain MJS has received a new star. *
> 
> *Congratulations on it!*


 
*So did Sapper6, theletch1 and MA Caver....*


----------



## MA-Caver

*Congratulations to Sapper6, theletch1 & MJS​*
If I haven't done so already.


----------



## terryl965

MA-Caver said:


> *Congratulations to Sapper6, theletch1 & MJS​*
> If I haven't done so already.


 
If I missed anybody I'm sorry but still what he has said.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations MJS and Jeff !!!*
*:highfive:artyon: :cheers: :highfive:artyon::cheers::highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

_Congratulations to_ 
Sapper6,
theletch1,
& MJS​


----------



## MJS

Thanks everyone! And congrats to all of the others who received a new star too!!:ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations Still_Learning 
on your first Gold Star!!

 Your perseverance is a great example for all MAists. :highfive:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Congratulations *Still_Learning* 
on your first Gold Star!!


----------



## MA-Caver

_*Congratulations Still_Learning
for your first Gold Star!!​*_


----------



## 14 Kempo

*Congratulations to Still_Learning on your ...
:cheers:* artyon: :highfive:
_*1st - GOLD STAR*_
*:highfive:* artyon: :cheers:

Awesome job, keep it up!​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Still_Learning!!!*
*:cheers:artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

MA-Caver said:


> _*Congratulations Still_Learning​*__*for your first Gold Star!!*_​


 
*Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations 14 Kempo on your new star!*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations *
*14 Kempo *
*on your second star!*


_*Way to go!!!!!!!!!!! :highfive:*_​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Congrats 14 Kempo! ​*


----------



## kidswarrior

I've been going nuts(er) getting the new school year started with a whole new group of adjudicated kids (some of them more nuts than I!) in a whole new location, but still, can't say I've seen any 
Congratulations to 
*Sukerkin *
on 
Gold Star Number Seven!!!!!!!!!!!!
:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:

Mark, I couldn't respect you more. :asian:

(And if I missed the party, please excuse my tardiness)​


----------



## HKphooey

Nice job to all!


----------



## Sukerkin

My thanks, *Kds* :rei:.  

As ever, it is the good will of my fellows here at MT that means a great deal to me, so appreciative bows to all who have seen something in my dribblings that they got something from :tup:.

Oh, and much kudos laden congrats to all star-gainers from the past couple of weeks - well done to everyone for being positive contributors to the boards.


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS 14 KEMPO AND SUKERKIN!!! WELL DONE!!! *
:highfive:artyon:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Sukerkin on your ...
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_7th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:

... And thanks to all of you for your congratulatory comments​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats 14 Kempo and **Sukerkin!!!! *:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:[


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Sukerkin!*


----------



## MA-Caver

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations Sukerkin!*




What he said. Great contributions from the other side of the Pond.


----------



## Kacey

*Congratulations to Sukerkin and 14 Kempo!!!
artyon: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon:
*​


----------



## morph4me

*EXILE HAS JUST BECOME THE PROUD OWNER OF #13. CONGRATULATIONS ON A WELL DESERVED GALAXY!!!*
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon::highfive::highfive:​


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *EXILE HAS JUST BECOME THE PROUD OWNER OF #13. CONGRATULATIONS ON A WELL DESERVED GALAXY!!!*
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon::highfive::highfive:​


 

Way to go Exile


----------



## Sukerkin

AHHHHRGHH! My eyes, my eyes! .  

I was considering making some jokey dig along the lines of "Who keeps repping this guy, he's never got anything useful to say!?" but thought better of it in case it was misunderstood - plus, with all those 'suns' at your disposal who knows what Gallilean mirror weapon you could devise .

Most sincere congratulations, my friend :sensei rei:.


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, Exile!!! You know I think you're the best.  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

Way to go Exile! Geez 13... dats a wot!


----------



## MJS

WOW!! Congrats Exile!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Exile on your ...
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_13th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:​ 
... Gees Exile, what up ... I'm blinded by all the gold!   (Where's Ella when ya need her ... LMAO)​


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *EXILE HAS JUST BECOME THE PROUD OWNER OF #13. CONGRATULATIONS ON A WELL DESERVED GALAXY!!!*
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon::highfive::highfive:​


 
*Out-****ing-standing... Way ta go Ex..*


----------



## Last Fearner

Sukerkin said:


> I was considering making some jokey dig along the lines of "Who keeps repping this guy, he's never got anything useful to say!?" but thought better of it in case it was misunderstood


 
Ok, I'll say it....

Who keeps repping this guy?  He's never got anything useful to say!
Well... maybe sometimes - - like.... the occasional times when I agree with him.... er, uh, I mean, he agrees with me.  

ohhh, ok, good job, exile. congratulations! 


:idea:  I think we should switch from stars to moons!  :moon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Last Fearner said:


> :idea:  I think we should switch from stars to moons!  :moon:


Yeah, after that we can move on to pink hearts and green clovers...


----------



## theletch1

Thirteen!?  I wanna know which subliminal messages he keeps putting in his posts to make us rep him.  Congrats, man!


----------



## Monadnock

13 is sooooo unlucky.... Watch out Exile, they may start rolling backwards now....


----------



## 14 Kempo

Lookin like Terry got himself a new star ...
Congratulations to Terryl965 on your ...​:cheers:artyon: :highfive:​_9th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats, Terry!!! Another bright star for one of the Dark Lords...:highfive::highfive::highfive::drinky::*


----------



## Sukerkin

Well done, *Terry* :tup:.

As ever, in my too rare posts here, also congratulations to others whose contributions have been recognised by their fellows :rei:.


----------



## kidswarrior

14 Kempo said:


> Lookin like Terry got himself a new star ...
> Congratulations to Terryl965 on your ...
> :cheers:artyon: :highfive:​_9th - GOLD STAR_
> :highfive: artyon: :cheers:​


What *14 K* said.


----------



## morph4me

*Way to go Terry! Congratulations!!:cheers: artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Exile and Terry!*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Lynne on her First Star!!!!*
:cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Lynne!!:cheers: artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: *:highfive:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations Lynne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Lynne on your ...​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_1st - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
Well done, keep it up!!!!!​


----------



## Lynne

Thankee *blushes*


----------



## Drac

*Hey..Tez3 now has 6 Stars..Congrats m'dear.... :cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Tez3 on your ...​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_6th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
There's an amazing amount of well deserverd gold around this place.​


----------



## kidswarrior

Irene, 
_WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!_
:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:​


----------



## morph4me

*Good Going, Tez!!! Well Done!:cheers: artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: *:highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Looks like* *Sukerkin has just has done it again. Congratulations on number 8!!! :cheers: :highfive: artyon::cheers: :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Good job Sukerkin!!!!*


----------



## MJS

Congrats to all on their new stars!!  I'll also add that KempoGuy06 received one today as well!!:ultracool

Way to go everyone!!!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

*Hey Congrats to KempoGuy 06 on your FIRST STAR!!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations KG06, Nice Going!!!* :cheers:* :highfive: artyon::cheers: *:highfive:


----------



## JBrainard

Congrats on the bling KempoGuy06!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to KempoGuy06 on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
1s_t - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
Great job!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to bydand on Star Number 5...Well Done!!!*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Bydand on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_5th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:​quote]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations Bydand!*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, Bydand!!!!
artyon: . :asian: . :ladysman: .:cheers: . :drinky: . :highfive:​


----------



## HKphooey

Congrats!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Bydand!!! :highfive:artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: *:highfive:


----------



## bydand

Wow, thanks everybody.


----------



## Drac

*Hey, Congrats to Kreth on Number 6!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive::*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Kreth on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_6th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kreth!!! :highfive:artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: *:highfive:
__________________


----------



## Kreth

Now I have enough pasties to cover everything.


----------



## kidswarrior

Kreth said:


> Now I have enough pasties to cover everything.


Oh, good.  Congratulations!


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:


> Now I have enough pasties to cover everything.


 
Remember what you said it only take 6 pasties to cover everything.


----------



## Kacey

Kreth said:


> Now I have enough pasties to cover everything.



Y'know, that's a visual I didn't need.... but congratulations anyway!


----------



## stickarts

Congrats to all on the stars!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Drac on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_9th - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
Can I borrow a couple?​


----------



## morph4me

How does a Prince of Darkness deal with the light of all those stars?

*CONGRATULATONS DRAC!!! :cheers::highfive:artyon: :highfive::cheers: artyon: *:highfive::cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:


> Now I have enough pasties to cover everything.


:lfao:


----------



## HKphooey

Nice!!!!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congrats, Drac!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Kacey

Woohoo!!!  Congratulations, Drac!!!!

artyon: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to CoryKS on Star Number 3...:highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Way to go *
*CoryKS *
*on *
*Star Number 3!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations CoryKS !!:highfive:artyon:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## exile

I owe a zillion people congratulations... but meanwhile, some applause please for 

*Gordon Nore*

for his 

*First Gold Star!!!*​
(after just a tad over 100 posts!)


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Gordon!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Gordon!!! Way to go:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## CoryKS

Thanks, guys!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Way to go *
_*Gordon*_
*on *
*Star Number 1!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:​


----------



## exile

*Congratulations to
CIRDAN
on his first Gold Star!*​


----------



## bydand

*Congratulations!*

*To everybody with new stars!*​artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
I missed a bunch in here lately, but know everybody who got new stars deserved each and every one of them.


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to **CIRDAN*
*on his first Gold Star!!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Cirdan!!! :highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*
__________________


----------



## kidswarrior

I believe *theletch1* and *Andy Moynihan* both have new stars. Way to go Jeff and Andy! :asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan

And it is thanks to you I do! Thanks!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Jeff and Andy!!! Well Deserved*:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


----------



## Kacey

I've been too busy to stop in here lately - 

*Congratulations to everyone who have earned new stars lately!*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to Arnisador on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_3rd - GOLD STAR_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
Getting up there now!​


----------



## arnisador

You're too kind!


----------



## 14 Kempo

arnisador said:


> You're too kind!


 
Yes, I know ... it's my downfall ... LOL


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Arni, Jeff and Andy..Well done gents...*


----------



## morph4me

*Way to Go Arnisador!!!
*
:highfive::cheers:artyon::cheers: :highfive:


----------



## kidswarrior

morph4me said:


> *Way to Go Arnisador!!!
> *
> :highfive::cheers:artyon::cheers: :highfive:


Morph's always right, what can I say?


----------



## morph4me

kidswarrior said:


> Morph's always right, what can I say?


 

Very perceptive of you, now if only I could convince my wife


----------



## morph4me

Congratulations to MBUZZY on star #2!!! :highfive: :cheers: artyon::highfive::cheers:artyon::highfive::cheers:


----------



## HKphooey

Way to go!


----------



## terryl965

_Way to go MBuzzy you the man_


----------



## Drac

Congrats to MBUZZY on #2!!! :highfive: :cheers: artyon::highfive::cheers:artyon::highfive::cheers:


----------



## Andy Moynihan

MBuzzy's like, cool and stuff.


----------



## Drac

*A big CONGRATS to Shesulsa on her 12th Star..*
artyon:artyon:artyon::high5::high5::cheers:


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> *A big CONGRATS to Shesulsa on her 12th Star...*
> artyon:artyon:artyon::high5::high5::cheers:



*... and to Terry on his TENTH!*


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> *... and to Terry on his TENTH!*


 
WHOA ,How'd I miss that one???..*CONGRATS TERRY!!!!!*


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> *A big CONGRATS to Shesulsa on her 12th Star..*
> artyon:artyon:artyon::high5::high5::cheers:




Twelve!

WOW!

I am not sure I can count that high. 

Oh! Wait!!!! I know All I have to do is take some clothes off.  My Shoes and then I think I will be able to to twelve.  :lol: 


Congrats


----------



## shesulsa

TWELVE??? Good gawd almighty ...


----------



## morph4me

*CONRATULATIONS SHESULSA and TERRY !!!*


----------



## Kacey

Congratulations, shesulsa and terry!!!!
​


----------



## Drac

A *BIG *congrats to Bob Hubbard on *STAR* Number 7...
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:


----------



## JBrainard

Cripes! People are getting so many stars that I'm going to have to buy a bigger monitor just to see them all. 
Congrats to all.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Bob, Well Done!!!*:cheers:
artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Steel Tiger on his 4th Star...Well Done..*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Steel Tiger!!!*:cheers:
artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Steel Tiger!!!*:cheers:
> artyon::cheers:artyon::cheers:


 
excellent job.


----------



## terryl965

*Congratulations Stone_ Dragon on your second star*


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations to Stone Dragon on your 2nd star...*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Stone Dragon!!! *


----------



## stone_dragone

Muchas gracias/arrigato gosimashita.


----------



## Ceicei

Well deserved with the second star, Stone_Dragone!!!

artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac

*WOW*, *Exile *has just reached his *15th Star*..artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*Outstanding!!!*


----------



## Arizona Angel

Wow, congrats to Exile!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Exile!!! Way to go, you're an inspiration*:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:


----------



## HKphooey

Holy Snikies!!!  That is a lot of stars.


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations to all recent star recipients. :asian:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to MJS on star number 10!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to elder999, Shotochem and newGuy12 on their FIRST STARS...*
*artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulation MJS, elder999, Shotochem and newGuy12 on their new stars!!!*
*:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to bydand on his 6th Star..........*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## newGuy12

Hahaha!!!!  w0000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!

This is a great forum here!  Man, what good times!


----------



## bydand

*Thank you! *


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Bydand, Way to Go!!! :cheers: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to upnorthkyosa on his 4th Star...Well Done...:cheers::cheers::cheers::*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations upnorthkyosa!!! :cheers: artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Sukerkin

Congratulations to one and all on their deserved en-starmment .

Special mention to newguy *Newguy* whose posts I have found to be wonderfully soft-spoken, balanced and interesting - just the sort of thing we want around here.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to ALL on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_New - GOLD STARS_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
I haven't visited this thread for a while and all the new glitter is astounding!​


----------



## grydth

Three cheers for a fine and very deserving group!


----------



## Drac

grydth said:


> Three cheers for a fine and very deserving group!


 
Hip hip horray..Hip hip horray..Hip hip horray..............


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations to everyone I might have missed!!!*


----------



## bydand

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Congratulations to SKB on his 1st gold star!*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats SKB..Well Done....*


----------



## terryl965

bydand said:


> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
> 
> *Congratulations to SKB on his 1st gold star!*


 
I will second that.


----------



## HKphooey

Nice job!


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations to Xue Sheng 
on his shiny new star.* 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

*And maybe more importantly to me (and I'm sure many others), his return to MT! Man, have you been missed!*​


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Xue Sheng *
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations SKB and Xue Sheng!!! and welcome back Xue!!*
*:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*
__________________


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Congratulations SKB and Xue Sheng!!! *


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Congratulations SKB and Xue Sheng!!! *


 
Yes Congrats.


----------



## MA-Caver

Definitely Congrats to SKB and Xue Sheng!!!

Likewise: 

*CONGRATS TO PING898!!!​**Third Star!*​
Finally she gets what she deserves...


----------



## Ping898

*:highfive:Congratulations SKB and Xue Sheng!!! **:highfive:*​ 


*Thank you Caver!!! *


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks You :asian: *and congratulations SKB and PING898*


----------



## Cryozombie

It amuses me to have taken a few months off from MT and come back and see people with only like 1000 posts who have like 80 of those gold stars... 

:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

Cryozombie said:


> It amuses me to have taken a few months off from MT and come back and see people with only like 1000 posts who have like 80 of those gold stars...
> 
> :lfao::lfao::lfao:


:shrug:  Don't start.


----------



## terryl965

Cryozombie said:


> It amuses me to have taken a few months off from MT and come back and see people with only like 1000 posts who have like 80 of those gold stars...
> 
> :lfao::lfao::lfao:


 
Come on give it a rest.


----------



## Cryozombie

terryl965 said:


> Come on give it a rest.


 
What?  I was just saying it's funny that back in the day it took like 5k posts to get 1, but nowadays you can get one with like 50... 

I didn't realize it was such a sore spot.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Drac

*Congratulations SKB and Xue Sheng!!! :highfive::highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations  Ping898!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:highfive: It's long overdue. :highfive:
*​


----------



## Carol

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations  Ping898!!!
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
> :highfive: It's long overdue. :highfive:
> *​




What he said!   YAAAAAY Ping!


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Ping!!! **:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

*And I believe Terryl965 
just added another one.* 
artyon:artyon:artyon:

_*Congratulations, Terry! Always a pleasure to read your posts.*_​


----------



## Carol

YAAAAAY Terry!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Way to go Terry, Well Done and Well Deserved!!!:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

Thank you all, I'm blussing:rofl:


----------



## Drac

*Way to go Terry, Well Done !!!:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## exile

_*Congratulations  TERRY!*]_


----------



## MA-Caver

Cryozombie said:


> What?  I was just saying it's funny that back in the day it took like 5k posts to get 1, but nowadays you can get one with like 50...
> 
> I didn't realize it was such a sore spot.  I'll shut up now.


Aww c'mon Cryo... you know they're just fussing for fun. We still love ya!

Everybody rep Cryo... I just gave him another gold pip!


----------



## MA-Caver

*CONGRATULATIONS TERRY! ​*artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to stickarts on his 2nd star..*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Stickarts!!!:highfive:artyon::highfive:artyon::highfive:*


----------



## kidswarrior

*Good job, Stickarts!*
:highfive::highfive:
*
Thanks for sharing so much of your experience with us.*​


----------



## terryl965

kidswarrior said:


> *Good job, Stickarts!*
> :highfive::highfive:​
> *Thanks for sharing so much of your experience with us.*​


 

I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## stickarts

Thank you all!! I look forward to logging on every day because of you! :ultracool


----------



## stickarts

Drac said:


> *Congrats to stickarts on his 2nd star..*
> artyon:artyon:artyon:


 
PS. I love your Fonzie quote!


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats to Exile for his 16th Star, the man needs his on walkway full of Stars*​


----------



## exile

Terry, thank you... damn, I'm _blushing_... how did that happen????


----------



## Kacey

exile said:


> Terry, thank you... damn, I'm _blushing_... how did that happen????



The stars, or the blushing?  :lfao:

Congratulations!


----------



## Cruentus

exile said:


> Terry, thank you... damn, I'm _blushing_... how did that happen????



Seriously...how does that happen? :idunno:


----------



## morph4me

I wonder if the stars will move to a second row

*CONGRATULATIONS EXILE!!! I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.*:cheers: :highfive:


----------



## kidswarrior

Congratulations, Ex. Well deserved, without a doubt. You've become a guiding and moderating (excuse the pun ) force here. :asian:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations to Adept on his Second Gold Star!* 
:asian: :asian:​


----------



## Tames D

terryl965 said:


> *Congrats to Exile for his 16th Star, the man needs his on walkway full of Stars*​


 

_Congrats Exile.  Ella/Sam would be proud of ya!_


----------



## morph4me

*CONGRATULATIONS Adept!!! :cheers:* :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS Adept!!! :cheers:* :highfive:


 

Yes well deserve I might add.


----------



## Sukerkin

Congratulations to the stellar posters that are receiving their richly deserved kudos here :applause:.

Especial mention goes to *Exile* and *KDS* for sheer consistency of excellence in the content of what they write :re:.


----------



## Drac

*CONGRATULATIONS Adept and exile Well Done.. :cheers:* :highfive:


----------



## theletch1

Congratulations Doc Jude on his first gold star!!


----------



## terryl965

*Congrats Doc Jude on your first star*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Congratulations to ALL on your ... ​ 
:cheers:artyon: :highfive:
_New - GOLD STARS_
:highfive: artyon: :cheers:
I haven't visited this thread for a while, so I need to congratulate all of those that have earned new gold stars over that time .... BLING!​


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Doc Jude!!!* :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Doc Jude!!!* :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*I like to welcome Seasond to the Gold Star club*

*ConGrats on your first Gold Star*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Seasoned!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Seasoned!!!* :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Blindside on Number 3!!!* :highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Blindside!!!* :highfive::cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to newGuy 12 on his 2nd Star...artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Yo, Andy Moynihan just picked up his 5th Star..Well done...artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:*


----------



## newGuy12

Drac said:


> *Congrats to newGuy 12 on his 2nd Star...artyon:artyon:*



Thank you, Mr. Drac!!!


----------



## Sukerkin

Well deserved, one and all.  Polish them lovingly and remember them for they will not shine for long once the Big Bad New Server rises from the depths.


----------



## Drac

Sukerkin said:


> Well deserved, one and all. Polish them lovingly and remember them for they will not shine for long once the Big Bad New Server rises from the depths.


 

Aye, tis a bloody shame...


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations NewGuy and Andy!!! Nice going*:cheers: :highfive:


----------



## theletch1

Sukerkin said:


> Well deserved, one and all. Polish them lovingly and remember them for they will not shine for long once the Big Bad New Server rises from the depths.


Perhaps a more Bhuddist view of the gold stars would make everyone feel better.  They are not perishing.  They are simply transcending to another plane and becoming small parts of the larger server that will be for the betterment of all on the board.:angel:


----------



## Drac

OMG..I'm up to 11 stars..It was great while it lasted..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> OMG..I'm up to 11 stars..It was great while it lasted..


 

You could not even give me enough chance to say *Congrats *first*. At abyrate you deserve them all Drac*


----------



## Drac

Sorry...I looked up and there it was I was shocked....Thanks..


----------



## kidswarrior

*Congratulations, Drac!
Here's an old school celebration, one last time.
*
:highfive: artyon:artyon: :highfive:​


----------



## terryl965

*Congratulation Kidswarriorartyon:artyon:artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:*​


----------



## Drac

*Congratulation Kidswarriorartyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Kidswarrior and Drac!!! :highfive: :cheers:*


----------



## Drac

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations, Drac!*
> *Here's an old school celebration, one last time.*
> :highfive: artyon:
> artyon: :highfive:​


 

Thanks..( off key singing)Should auld aquantance be forgot etc....etc...


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> Thanks..( off key singing)Should auld aquantance be forgot etc....etc...


Yeah, well...ahem...we can do without your singing, Drac. 

And thanks to those who congratulated and/or repped me. Funny...I just had this amazing feeling of what it might have been like on the Titanic. No, I don't mean to inject melodrama into something that's not really that big a deal, it was just a weird flash. I get'm sometimes. :idunno: What's so strange about it is I never saw the movie--but I have been to sea.


----------



## Drac

*Hey! Terry just picked up his 12th Star..:high5::high5::high5:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## LawDog

Congats Terry on your new, temporary 12th star.
:supcool:


----------



## kidswarrior

LawDog said:


> Congats Terry on your new, temporary 12th star.
> :supcool:


What he said.


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations Terry, well deserved!!!* :highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations Terry, well deserved!!!* :highfive::highfive::highfive:


 

You know what Morph. You just recieved another one as well

*Congrats to my fellow Martial Artist.*


----------



## LawDog

Congratulations 
Morph.


----------



## morph4me

*donna has just earned her first gold star!!! Congratulations* :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Congrats Donna!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations ArmorOfGod on your second gold star!!!* :highfive:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations ArmorOfGod on your second gold star!!!* :highfive:


 

*Well done Sir...*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to matt m and Ping 898 on their 3 stars...*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Congratulations ArmorOfGod on your second gold star!!!* :highfive:


 

*Excellent Job even if it is short lived*


----------



## Drac

*Congrats to Flying Crane and Tez3 on their 8 stars..*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Congrats to Flying Crane and Tez3 on their 8 stars..*


 

*Yes congrats*


----------



## kidswarrior

Way to go everyone! 
:mst::mst:​_*So many good friends making much deserved rank.*_ :asian: :asian:


----------



## morph4me

*Congratulations to matt m Ping Flying Crane and Tez on your well deserved stars!!!:highfive:*


----------

